# The First Age of Man



## Piston Honda (Feb 25, 2014)

​ Tekai's breath drifted up into the cold air as the snow fell around him.  The people in the cart had been quiet for some time, unusual for Inguar, who was up front driving the horses, he was focused on the task at hand. Sialfi, up front with him, looked to be drifting off, and kept leaning against Inguar, who looked over with a mix of amusement and annoyance, pushing him forward. In the back of the cart with Tekai was Seerah, assistant to Rofna, the Gyoja, she was along in case anyone was hurt in their expedition, along with his cousin Niraya, sent to keep the horses in line, there were whispers about the both of them, rumors of strangeness, Niraya tended to avoid the rest of the tribe, keeping to the animals, while Seerah associated with Lif and Rofna, but not many others, perhaps merely the fact that they have yet to claim a husband is enough to trigger unrest within the tribe. Sialfi and Tekai himself were there to keep an eye out for trouble. Sialfi had an eye for trouble, and an odd, if not fancy sword, metal, albeit rusty, Takei had seen him practice with it once or twice, it didn't look quite right really, but he could at least shoot a bow on the hunts, though Tekai was far more likely to his his mark. 

It was time for the tribe to move, the game had begun to move North, and Hjalmofir hoped they could find a good site to settle for the season near the Rebena Dyne. This was the third day of travel for the group in the cart, the past two days having been uneventful other than noticing two pairs of hoofprints, probably from Keppjarn's tribe, scouting as well. They were fortunate to have what they did, Inguar had taken a lot of pride in constructing that cart, it was rough, and the passengers could feel every bump, but she was sturdy. Tekai had traveled in it as part of the expedition for the past five seasons, when Inguar had first constructed it. That first season it got stuck in the deep snow, it took a couple hours to slod through that mush, but she held up. Seerah had come along since Tekai's father passed, before Rofna had come along, but now she stayed behind to tend to Iya in his absence. That was the season Sialfi had come into the tribe, he was taken in quickly by Inguar, and as leader of these expeditions, Inguar began bringing Sialfi along immediately. This was a first trip for Nariya, Jarpr often coming along as he mainly took care of the horses, this season however, Hjalfomir insisted Nariya come along, saying that it might be good for the poor girl to get out. 

Up front Inguar finally pushed Sialfi off him. Startled, Sialfi grabbed the cart to keep from falling off.
Inguar scolded him lightly, "Yer my lookout lad, you need your eyes open for such a task. That would be the look part."

"I don't see what the problem is. You got six perfectly good ones in the back. You might even have one of your own, though I wouldn't know it from the craftsmanship on this thing." Sialfi chuckled to himself. 

Inguar didn't look amused at Sialfi. "Everyone doing alright back there? It's a bit nasty for this time of the year."


Meanwhile, somewhere in the woods, Sheng Shemin had picked up a couple sets of footprints, while tracking a deer through the woods. It had been some time since he had seen another human face, though it had been one of the Breathless, and sometimes they didn't seem quite right anyway. There weren't many tribes here this time of year, but he had found a good cave to call home for the time. The past season having depleted most of his food stores, a deer could make for replenishing his supplies quite well, but the foot prints seemed to be going away from the deer. As he pondered the two diverging paths, Sheng felt something watching him. As the snow fell around him, he looked around for a moment, but saw nothing, perhaps he had spooked most of the wildlife.

 Hoothoothoot

The sound caught his ears, a beautiful white owl sat in the branch of a nearby tree. Looking down at him with what looked like curiosity. 

 Hoot hoot 

It called out once more, still looking down on Sheng with that curious look. But not really helping with the current situation as the tracks filled in slowly.

[sblock=Related Links]
OOC Thread
Rogue's Gallery Thread
Campaign Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 25, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Yer making fun of poor Sheng? Is that so owl? I would be making myself a fancy feather hat, if it weren't because I think you've been sent by the Breathless. Rarely one sees an owl in the middle of the day."* He told the owl in his vivid raspy voice. The sound broke the quietness of the surroundings like a pebble in the water. Sheng felt like a fool speaking with the bird of prey, but loneliness plays tricks on men's heads. People is made to be together, not alone like hungry bears roaming the woods in search for game. He had a nostalgic moment there, looking down at his bow, remembering the lessons he had taken from Joutan, the bower of his former tribe. He decided to follow the footprints, providing that the owl didn't have anything to say.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 25, 2014)

Seerah's eyes were closed, but she was not asleep.  She was feeling what Asra felt as the cat scouted ahead, blending in to the wilderness like a ghost.  Very few in the tribe knew of her link to the cat, they thought Asra was just a strange pet.  But, if there was danger ahead, Asra would find it and Seerah would then warn the others.

It was also an excuse to not look at Rofna.  Seerah was determined that Rofna not know Seerah's feelings for her, but she'd caught Seerah's intense stare once or twice.  Seerah worried that Rofna was afraid of her, given her reputation.


----------



## Axel (Feb 26, 2014)

*Tekai*

Tekai grinned at the banter of the two in front.  It was a welcome relief from the silence in the back, which was growing uncomfortable even for him.  It wasn't that he minded the two women - they were both pleasing enough to look at.  It was more that they were just so...different.  Tekai knew he was nearing an age where he would be claimed as a husband, and desperately hoped this was not Hjalmofir's way of putting potential partners in his path.

Scraping some ice rime from the side of the cart he quickly deposited it down the back of Sialfi's coat.  "That is for sleeping on watch!" he exclaimed triumphantly before grabbing another handful.  Before any commotion could develop he dropped it into Inguar's lap with a wet slap.  "And that is for being cruel to your friend!"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2014)

Niraya, back at the back of the cart, hadn't been paying attention to the goings-on. Instead she was absorbed by her leather satchel pack which sat sandwiched between her and the wall of the cart. Something was inside it. She could see it moving around in there, and it was making a little snuffling noise. It had been all but empty when they'd set out, and she'd never left it out of her sight. Whatever was in there was too big to be a bug or something.

What WAS it?

Then Inguar called out, and Niraya realized she was being accosted.

"Nasty?!" she blurted, suddenly wondering if he'd seen it. Did he know? She grabbed her pack and pulled it tighter between herself and the wall, trying to cover it up.

_Wait. No. Nasty this time of year. Winter. He means the weather._

A relieved, giddy grin replaced the moment of abject terror she'd felt, and she nodded. "Oh, right. Yes, I'm fine. Thank you!"

On sudden impulse she pulled her pack open.

Empty.

Unease started creeping back in. This was starting to feel like a mistake.


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 27, 2014)

Hoo

The owl’s head turned, looking away from Sheng as he began to walk down the path, there was still the sensation of something watching, but he spied nothing but the bird. As he began to follow the tracks in the snow, the owl flew off. The sound of its wings echoing into the distance until Sheng was surrounded once more by only the sounds of wind howling and the snow crushing beneath his feet. 


Sheng followed the tracks for 20 minutes before coming to a heavily trafficked clearing. The snow was heavily worn down, with more falling around him, it became difficult to get a read on how many had been here. There was a campfire here, it had been extinguished some time ago, and squirrel bones littered the area. Sheng saw several footprints heading away from the site, they looked freshed than the ones he had followed, from the opposite direction he saw more foot prints headed in, larger, like snow had been kicked harder as they were coming in. He was familiar with the area, they appeared to come from the overlook. It was hard to tell where this group was headed, he could only see them going into the forest.


Inguar looked back at Niraya, a little surprised by her immediate response, these trips can be rough on the mind he realized. He turned back to watch the trails ahead as they approached the high hills. Then, ice in hand, Tekai sprung into action. 


Sialfi jolted forward in shock. Inguar looked over, before he could realize what had happened he found himself with a lap full of ice, resulting in a bit of a yelp.  While Sialfi was trying to get the ice out of his clothing, Inguar was fortunate to be able to brush most of it off him, though the wetness was causing visible displeasure. “Boy, your mother is going to hear about this one.” He declared in a mock gruff voice before giving a bit of a smile to the back of the cart. “And the whole tribe is going to hear about this!” Inguar laughed as he rubbed the ice into Sialfi’s back. Amidst his howling, Sialfi tried to push Inguar away, his laughter infuriating him. Inguar finally gave in and pulled the back of his coat to let what little unmelted ice was left fall into the cart. Pride wounded, Sialfi looked back at Tekai with a glare, then to Inguar, at a complete loss for words.  


[sblock=Seerah]
Asra searches the land ahead, mostly so far, finding some animal tracks. Back in the cart, Seerah could hear a woman humming, the song was soothing. She opened her eyes to steal a glance at Rofna. As they opened her she felt as though the color began draining from the world and when she looked up, she could see her staring right at her, it was not Rofna, it was the Ice Queen, Valgvalia. 



Even the snow seemed to stop as she just stared through her former apprentice, while the humming continued to linger in the air, mocking her. An intense glare, it began sending shivers down Seerah’s spine. 

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, it might have been poorly worded or I’m misinterpreting, only Tekia, Seerah and Nariya are in the cart, with Sialfi and Inguar in the front. Obviously, Seerah is the only one who sees the Ice Queen there, the others will see your reaction, when eye contact is broken she won’t be there. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 27, 2014)

Seerah felt a crushing weight of shame and fear overwhelm her.  She backed away from the apparition frantically, stumbling over whoever is next to her, muttering, "Magic, magic, it is magic.  Away from my mind.  I did not betray you!  Please, leave me be!"

_OOC: Nifty pic._


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 27, 2014)

Tekai, who was in the midst of having a good laugh over poor Sialfi's unpleasant experience, now has Seerah frantically crashing into him in the back of the cart. 

_ooc: Thanks, it still gives me the creeps._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 27, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng frowned. Something made these men abandon their camp soon than expected. That couldn't be good signs. The creeping sensation of being watched didn't help either. Amidst the heavy snow and the trees he couldn't much see anything besides the prints on the snow. Stowing his bow away, and unstrapping his shield from his back, he unsheathed his sword. The unease sensation grew in him like foam in a shaken ale. Sheng decided to go to the overlook, to see what scared these men and made them run into the forest. Perhaps not the wisest of choices, but then again, wisdom was not one of his main characteristics.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2014)

Niraya had a moment to feel a distant ache at the tomfoolry going on. It looked like it'd be fun...but seeing it only drove the point in deeper that she couldn't risk that kind of thing. Suppose someone pulled her coat open and something in there looked back? Or something lurking nearby interpreted it as an attack, and jumped to her 'rescue'? It was hard to explain, but she had a feeling that they'd try to protect her. She was the reason they were here, after all. She was the door.

Her uncomfortable thoughts were mercifully interrupted by Seerah suddenly backpedaling, and panic seized her again. What had the girl seen?! Niraya quickly checked the cart around her, looked in her satchel again, patted herself down. Nothing! What was it?!

"Seerah, what's wrong?" she asked, now looking around again for anything _other_ than herself that might have scared the newcomer.


----------



## Axel (Feb 27, 2014)

Tekai's smile was just turning into raised eyebrows at the two women in the back with him when Seerah crashes into him. _And we're back to weird again..._ he thinks as he half sits and half falls near the edge of the cart. 

Holding Seerah tight, he asked the obvious, along with Niraya.  "What is it? What did you see?" Without waiting for an answer these were quickly followed by "Weren't you asleep? Must've been a bad dream. You'll be alright Seerah, dreams aren't real!"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 28, 2014)

Seerah looks around, panic in her eyes, not recognizing anyone for a moment.  She then seems to calm and collect herself, "Yes...a dream.  Just a dream.  I'm sorry.  I'm...I'm not feeling well."

She goes back to where she was sitting and silently berates herself for her outburst.  She closes her eyes again and tries to find Asra.


----------



## Axel (Feb 28, 2014)

Tekai looks at Seerah with his head to one side and the hint of a smile.  It had been...nice holding her when she was frightened. "So you dream about magic then? Strange... I dream about roaring fires, 12 foot high snow leopards and ice caves. Sometimes all together, too."  Glancing to the front of the cart Tekai knew he should add something that would stave off the mocking later. "Y'know... Cooking the biggest fattest leopard you ever saw. In a cave. With a fire so big you need trees to spit the cat." He patted his belly. "Delicious animal too, if someone doesn't wake me before I eat it!"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 28, 2014)

Seerah opens her eyes to glare at Tekai, "A snow leopard is a predator to be revered and respected, not preyed upon."  She turns away from him and closes her eyes again.


----------



## Axel (Feb 28, 2014)

All Tekai can do is shrug. "It would eat me if it had a chance. Why shouldn't I eat it when the tables are turned?"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 28, 2014)

Seerah's eyes open, but only in a narrowed, baleful squint, "Because the leopard is more deserving of your meat than you are of its."

Seerah closed her eyes again, admonishing herself for losing control of her anger.  It was interfering with her focus on Asra, which could be bad if the cat got into trouble.  She slowed her breathing, trying to ignore any further interruptions.


----------



## Axel (Feb 28, 2014)

Tekai tried not to laugh at Seerah's earnest outburst. The result came out as a smirk. _She actually believes that! Still...being called an undeserving lump of meat is a new one!_


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 28, 2014)

Inguar slowed the horses slightly as he turned back, “Everything all right back there?” He speaks with a bit more of a concerned tone, almost drowned out by Tekai and Seerah. Sialfi looks at Seerah with a little more suspicion, but refrains from speaking. Inguar returns to driving, “I’m afraid I’m going to have to separate them, Sialfi.” Sialfi muttered something just under his breath about a witch. His comments are met with a glare from Inguar.

[sblock=Seerah]Seerah reconnects with Asra, she seems a bit upset. Seerah gets the sensation that something is out there, but not quite where.[/sblock]



After ten minutes, Sheng came to the overlook. As he looked into the pass thirty feet below, he could barely make out some animal tracks, with two constant treads running among them. 


Sheng thought about the path below, he knows that it wraps around the hills. Then it occurred to him the direction the tracks at the camp site were going, they were heading to meet the path farther along.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2014)

Niraya leans closer to Tekai and reminds him softly, "Remember, she has a pet cat. Like a tiny snow leopard itself..."

She gives both Tekai and Seerah a shy little smile as she sits back in her spot. She didn't like drawing attention to herself, but she liked watching her friends fight even less.

Inguar's intervention spoils the moment, and she quickly pulls back into her fur-lined hood and looks away. She mutters something when Sialfi flirts with accusations of witchcraft, but can't quite bring herself to say it out loud.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 28, 2014)

Seerah keeps her eyes closed and maintains the connection to Asra but says loudly enough for Inguar to hear, "I sense danger ahead.  We should be cautious."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 28, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

The man nods to himself. He should have deduced that earlier, and save him some walk, but either way, his direction is now certain. There was a path, quite more harsh, albeit shorter, that meets that same path. Never to take the easy way out, Sheng heads to this path in hopes to meet the track makers. 
_
OOC: Do you want a survival check? or something for Sheng to be able to take this other path I just came up with? Is it kosher? _


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 28, 2014)

_OOC: Yeah, Survival check - DC - 10. Sheng's spent quite some time hunting in this region, so he would know fairly well how to get where he's going, but just to make sure he doesn't get disoriented somewhere along the way._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 28, 2014)

_Survival check: 1d20+5: 20_


----------



## Piston Honda (Feb 28, 2014)

Sialfi gives Inguar another suspicious look, which is responded to with a glare, Sialfi huffs and looks about, hand at his rapier. Inguar slows the horses back down to a crawl as he looks to Seerah, “You sure about that, girl? I don’t see anything.” 


[sblock=Seerah]The sensation from Ansa turns from discomfort to fear. Seerah becomes aware that something is definitely wrong.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tekai]Looking around after Seerah’s warning, Tekai feels a bit uneasy, he knows a good point for a trap when he sees one. He spots a white owl flying around some nearby trees. He follows it for a moment, it finally lands. He looks ahead once more. A white mist in the distance, just barely visible from behind one of the trees the realization comes to him, that there are things hiding in the trees ahead.[/sblock]

[sblock=Nariya]Nariya begins to sense something when she hears a voice she’s dreamed of many times, it is frantic. “You must call upon me now. There isn’t much time, grave danger is coming.”[/sblock]



Sheng hurries along the trail, easily finding his way through the woods, in the distance he can hear the sound of hoofs slowing, and something else creaking slowly.

[sblock=OOC All]One action a piece before my next post. If Nariya chooses to summon, she has time as a bonus for a really good perception check. The d20 rolls I asked for in the OOC are being used here.[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 28, 2014)

"Yes.  Stop, now!"

Seerah urges Asra to come back to her as swiftly as possible, while readying herself to unleash her magic at the first sign of trouble.


_OOC: Readying action to cast sleep if/when hostile creatures come into range and sight._


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2014)

_No!_ Niraya shouted back into her own head. _I can't! They'll SEE!_

_...what good does it do you if you stay hidden, and you and they all die?.._

"I'm not a warrior," she whispered aloud, her eyes wide with terror.

_I am._

It felt like a bubble rising up her throat from her churning stomach. The kind that would lead to an embarrassing belch. Even as she quailed from it, Niraya knew she'd made her decision already. Life first.

"Therion."

The word cracked like a whip in her mind, and she felt something moving...like tumblers on a lock. Her throat tightened, but she couldn't stop talking now even if her mouth had been sewed shut.

"Therion."

Her heart raced, and even in the arctic chill she felt warm...no, hot. Her skin tingled, and she sensed the air growing heavy around her, with a smell like a spring storm. 

She looked at each of the others in the cart with her wide, frightened eyes...but there was something else in them too. A kind of rising exhileration. She wanted this. She feared the consequences, but she wanted it.

"Don't be afraid," she whispered. "I'm getting help." 

Niraya gave her friends a last look, and finished the call.

"...Therion."

Her eyes went white, as clean and smooth as fresh fallen snow. She arched her back and looked sightlessly upward...and a rune of firey orange and yellow appeared on her forehead. Fog condensed out of nowhere and twined and curled around her, embracing her in a thick cocoon of roiling vapor. Despite this, the rune blazed through it clearly.

[sblock=In The Mist]Niraya was standing, not sitting like she'd been a moment ago. All around her were clouds, mostly white but shot through with grey and stormy black here and there. In those darker patches, lightning sometimes stabbed. Her heart was still hammering, but it was all so strange that it was hard to stay scared.

"What's happening?" she asked no one. "Where is this?"

There was a chuckle; a woman's chuckle. She sounded older than Niraya, and her voice had a funny echoey quality, but it was otherwise ordinary enough. _You don't recognize it?_

"Of course not!" Niraya called. "I've never been here!"

_You're here every night._ The speaker paused, then admitted, _not for very long at a time, I suppose. This is just the Mist, after all. The place that is not a place._

"The dreams," said Niraya softly. She'd meant it just for herself, but the other woman seemed to hear anyway.

_Oh yes. The dreams._ Another chuckle._ You know that's not all they are._

Niraya swallowed. "They're doors," she said. "My dreams are doors."

_No._

Hands grabbed her shoulders from behind.

_You are._

The world went white, and when she opened her eyes...everything was different.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]The vignette is just how Niraya experiences the 1 minute 'summoning time' while she's cocooned and changing. When she awakens, she's in her Eidolon form...my sense of it is that she's still in control; it's not a different person at that time. I have thoughts on the possible nature of the Therion, and the presence she converses with (if they are not the same), but I also want to give the GM plenty of space to do his own thing with it too. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 28, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng approaches stealthily 

Move silently: 12


----------



## Axel (Mar 1, 2014)

"Inguar, see the white coming from the trees up there? That is from feet stirring up the snow!" Tekai said excitedly. Niraya was muttering nonsense and rolling back and forth in the back, but Tekai took no notice. 

Slinging his pack over one shoulder and grabbing his bow. He kept over the edge of the cart and made straight away, parallel to the rising snow mist. 30 yards away, next to a pine tree, Tekai stopped, knelt and strung Arfan, his bow, somewhat dreading what might come out of the mist.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 1, 2014)

Inguar brought the cart to a stop at Seerah's insistence. Shayuri went into a near trance, Inguar and Sialfi astonished at what they were seeing, until Tekai told them what he had seen before darting off behind a tree. Before they could register the situation, five orcs burst out from behind the trees with a mighty roar, prepared to launch a hail of javelins and tomahawks. Seerah acting quickly unleashes her sleep spell, causing two of them to fall, tomahawks falling uselessly to the ground. Their crude weapons flew, Inguar dropped into the back of the cart as a tomahawk hit the rim of the cart, the stone head breaking off and flying past Niraya's head as she begins to come into focus on what's happening. One of the horses whinnied loudly as it was hit with one of the tomahawks. A dull thud and a snap are heard on the side of the cart. Finally, a sickening sound, Sialfi, struck by a javelin, falls to the ground from the front of the cart. Two more Orcs stand on the cliffs above. At the front of the cart, the horses begin to panic, while Inguar searches out his own bow.


Sheng silently moving forward, suddenly hears the sound of a battle cry, then the sounds of battle, a horse loudly crying out in pain. He can see the overlook ahead, there are two orcs among the trees shouting trimuphantly. 

[sblock=OOC All]Thought we might try things generally gridless, if everyone has a preference for grids or if the situation really needs it we'll use them. Feel free to weigh in your opinion.

Remaining Initiative order for this round: 

Niraya

Tekai

There are three orcs within 10' of where the cart had started, two of them are asleep. Two more are around 25' away, and the last two are on the cliffs above, with all of them having used throwing weapons in this round, they are all currently unarmed, but it's obvious they all have melee weapons on them. There is a bit of a slope ahead that you can see, likely where the others would have come down at.  Inguar, Niraya and Seerah are still in the cart. Sheng is out of distance and may use the round to approach from on top of the cliffs, by running he can get there for the next round (didn't make perception check to catch the ambush in advance). Being an animal trainer, Niraya at least can tell the frightened horses are going to take off.

AC for all Orcs is 13. 
[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 1, 2014)

_OOC: Where is Asra?  Is she anywhere near the battle?_


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 1, 2014)

_OOC: Asra was on the other side of the Orcs when spotting them. I'm presuming Asra wouldn't run straight through them and is trying to stay out of the thick of things while trying to get back to you._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2014)

Sheng grits his teeth. He gets the picture of what's happening, and is decided to get these filthy orcs what they deserve. He keeps walking, bringing his shield in front of him, and keeps walking... walking... running! He would push one of the distracted orcs off the cliff side, and exterminate the other with his already drawn sword.

_OOC: Attempting a bull rush to push the orc off the cliff I presume. What should I roll?_


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2014)

Niraya opened her eyes, and slowly rose to her feet. She felt dizzy and strange...and a moment of panic seized her, because not only were there sounds of fighting, but she was floating in the air!

Only...no...she could feel her feet on the ground. But that wasn't possible, because she was looking down at the cart from a height of at least a couple of feet or more from where she should have been. Everything looked strange too. There were no shadows under the canopies of the trees to either side. Rather, colors faded away, but the other details of what was in those 'dark patches' remained perfectly clear.

She looked at her hands, and her eyes widened. Quickly she twisted, trying to see as much of herself as she could. What she saw brought a horrified gasp out of her.

Niraya was tall...taller than a grown man, and wider too. Muscles bulged in her shoulders and arms...presumably down her chest and abdomen as well, but that couldn't be seen due to the thick plated carapace that ran down her front. Her forearms and shins were likewise crusted in the same bony armor. On her hands, it formed itself into long raking talons that overlaid her fingers. This was a mercy though, because beyond that, she wore nothing at all. Her skin was tough even where the armor didn't cover it, and while flesh-toned, was lighter in shade than her natural skin.

She reached up and touched her face, wincing as her claws nicked herself in the process. Her head was bigger too, and while she couldn't really feel the details of it, she did find there were a pair of thick, short horns extending up and back from her temples. And no hair...her hair appeared to be gone.

Stranger still was her reaction. Just moments ago, these findings would have reduced her to bawling panic. And while she did feel dawning horror and fear at what she'd done to herself...there was something else burning through it, like sunrays through ice. Anger. 

There were _orcs_ over there.

As the last of the mists evaporated from around her, she grabbed at a strand and PULLED. It stretched and snapped into a ghostly visage. She snarled at it, in a voice deeper than her usual one, "Stay near me and keep those axes away from me."

With that, Niraya hopped down from the cart, and landed heavily enough for the others to feel in the ground.

"Stop those horses from bolting," she said gruffly. "I'll hold them off."

Somewhere in the back of her head, Niraya was still freaking out...but as she started forward, it was hard to hold onto that fear. She felt so _strong_! Even as big and heavy as she was, every movement felt light and easy, like she could leap into the sky if she wanted!

[sblock=Actions]Niraya casts Mage Armor, and moves towards the orcs![/sblock]

AC with Mage Armor: 19


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 1, 2014)

Seerah can't help but exclaim, "She is a Demon!"

Her voice held no judgment but she instantly regretted her outburst for the others would surely act out of fear.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 1, 2014)

_OOC:

Voda, it would be a CMB roll.

Shayuri, to help me out, could you post your modified AC when using Mage Armor? Anyone else who can add to their modifier if you could do this, I'd be thankful.

Initiative order: 

Tekai

Sheng

Seerah

NPCs_


----------



## Axel (Mar 3, 2014)

Tekai put the shouts and strange noises from the cart out of his head, making a deliberate effort to control his breathing.  _I am too rushed!  This is no good..._

Trying to remain calm, he drew and arrow, pulled and fired at the last standing orc rushing the cart.  Thwack, came the sound of Arfan releasing.  Without waiting to see how the shot fell, Tekai drew and fired again.  _You have practiced this with Father!  Calm breathing, deliberate shots.  Look, think and decide._

Tekai saw he had hit twice with two shots - it was all he could do not to dance and shout from his position.  But there were still more orcs...

[sblock=rolls]
1d20+4+1+1-2=19, 20
Damage = 1d8 = 8,2
[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 3, 2014)

Tekai's aim held true as he calmed himself, the first arrow striking the Orc through the chest, followed by a second through its throat, felling the brute.

[sblock=OOC All]
Initiative Order
Sheng

Seerah

NPCs

2 Orcs at the top of the cliff, 2 unconscious near the cart, 2 Orcs about 25' from the cart.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2014)

Sheng rushes quickly, and slams his shield against the unaware orc.

_CMB: 16_


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 5, 2014)

Sheng charges, crashing into the unaware Orc sending him forward off the cliff.       Tekai hears a snap in the tree above him, an Orc falls to the ground limp, landing a few feet away, a branch following a fraction of a second later.  [sblock=OOC All]  Seerah's up  2 Orcs 25' away, 2 unconscious Orcs near the cart, 1 Orc on the cliff with Sheng.  [/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 5, 2014)

Seerah climbs out of the cart and readies her spear, preparing to drive it through the hearts of the unconscious orcs.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 5, 2014)

Seerah approaches the Orcs, the two on the ground left standing pull their axes a bit hestitantly before beginning their approach. They are brought to a stand still as the horses panic, Inguar had gotten to the reins, but couldn't get them under control, the horses begin to take off full speed with the cart. Above, the Orc still on the cliff roars at Sheng and draws his club. 

[sblock=OOC All]
Initiative Order: 

Nariya

Tekai

Sheng

Seerah

If you guys want, go ahead and post your actions with maybe an alternative action if it seems like someone else would get involved.

There are two unconscious Orcs on the ground, two more with axes about 15 feet away darting to get out of the way of the charging horses. There is an orc about 10 feet from Sheng with a club on the cliffs.  
Orc AC = 13
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2014)

Niraya closes the distance on the two orcs and tries to rake one with the bony spurs coming from her wrist and hands! While her aim is good, she isn't really very familiar with how to use her body as a weapon yet!

(Move into melee with the two orcs and attack one; 20 to hit, 5 damage)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4421133/


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 5, 2014)

Following behind the runaway cart, Nariya rakes the Orc, his partner looks hesitant amidst the carnage.

[sblock=OOC All]
Initiative order:

Tekai

Sheng

Seerah

Ground: 2 Orcs asleep (open for coup de grace) being approached by Seerah, 2 Orcs up with Niraya among them, a runway cart and Tekai behind a tree.

Above: Sheng and an Orc squared off. Tekai doesn’t have LOS with this.

Orc AC is 13. You may post your actions in advance.
[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 5, 2014)

Seerah drives her spear through the heart of a sleeping orc.

_OOC: Coup de grace unless something happens to the change the situation drastically._


----------



## Axel (Mar 5, 2014)

*Tekai*

Tekai started as the Orc landed in front of him.  He looked up, fearfully, muttering "What in the name of the all-father is going on here..."  There were two heads visible through the branches - not enough for a clear shot.  _Must've slipped and fallen down.  Others could be here soon..._

And then the horses bolted...  _Poor Inguar...that could end badly.  At least Seerah got off, though I hope she meets a snow leopard!  And what is THAT?!_  He was drawing another arrow at the moment he saw the...beast?  The thing was covered in bone and chitin...and punching Orcs?  Tekai's first thought was to disappear and move rapidly the other way, until he saw Sialfi lying on the ground with red snow around him.  Setting his jaw, he drew and fired at the last unengaged Orc.  _Father would be disappointed.  Fighting is not the way of our people.  But to try and save Sialfi, I think I will make an exception!_

[sblock=ooc&rolls]
Rapid shot attack, 1d20+4+1+1-2=23,23  (man, my dice are on fire...if only bows had a 19-20 threat range!!)

Damage:  1d8=5,2
[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 5, 2014)

Tekai's aim held true once more, striking the Orc twice through the chest and felling one more of them as Seerah plunged her spear through the heart of one of the unconscious Orcs slaying a fourth.

[sblock=OOC All]
Initiative Order

Sheng 

NPCs

Went ahead with Seerah's action since Sheng's wouldn't be able to affect it. One sleeping Orc, one Orc engaged with Nariya, one Orc engaged with Sheng. [/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 6, 2014)

_OOC: As a heads up guys, I'll be on vacation through Monday, minimal internet time, so I may not respond until then._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 10, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Die filth!" *Sheng roared, swinging his quick sword towards the orc. The creature tried to block, but Sheng was quick, he spin around and delivered a nasty cut on the unprotected side of the orc with the rusty scimitar.

_Rusty scimitar: 19+4: 23, that's a critical hit. Damage 1d6+3:5 +1d6+3:7 =12
If that hits the orc, Sheng will use his move action to start climbing down the hill: Climb 1d20+6=16 _


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 10, 2014)

In the thick of it now, Niraya claws at the orc wildly with her eyes wide and teeth bared. There's no time for fear now; it's kill or be killed! The tusked humanoid is able to block one of her attacks, but the other strikes a deep wound across its unprotected flank!

(2 attacks, first one misses, second one threatens crit but does not confirm; 6 damage)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4426706/
roll for crit
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4426707/


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 10, 2014)

Sheng’s devastating slash cuts deep into the Orc, he falls to the ground bloodying the snow around him before Sheng begins climbing down the hill.

Below, the last orc standing attempts a retreat from Nariya’s monstrous new form, but as he turns to escape she viciously claws him, finishing him off.

Meanwhile, Inguar manages to get control of the horses, bringing the cart to a slow and finally a stop about 50’ from the battle site. 

[sblock=OOC All]

One sleeping orc left, since Seerah is there, she has initiative.

Make sure to confirm crits, guys. 

Voda, I used your climb roll to confirm instead, then just let you take 10 on the climb.


[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 11, 2014)

Seerah holds her spear above the sleeping orc, but hesitates, calling out to the others, "Do we want to question this one?  Is it any value to us as a prisoner?"


----------



## Axel (Mar 11, 2014)

Holding his position by the tree, Tekai draws back an arrow but does not fire. "Seerah!" he calls out, aiming the bow at the clawed monstrosity. "Never mind the Orc!! What is that thing?"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 11, 2014)

"It is Niraya, I think.  She is taken by a spirit but she has not turned on us so do not threaten her."

Seerah leaves the orc to its magical sleep for now and approaches the beast that was Niraya, spear lowered but still in hand, "Spirit creature, do you mean us harm?  Does Niraya still exist within you?"


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 11, 2014)

Inguar climbs out of the cart after bringing it to a stop. He stares at what was Niraya for a moment before turning his gaze past to Sialfi, bloodied on the ground and begins running towards him and shouting.

"Seerah!"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2014)

"With...within me?" Niraya rumbles. She whirls to face Seerah...just humanoid enough a monster to be deeply unsettling. Her eyes gleam fervidly, and the rune on her forehead flickers and wavers as if it was behind a fire.

"No, not within me. Seerah, I am Niraya!" she exclaims, thumping an armored fist against her equally armored breast. This catches her attention, draws it to her hand, and she looks at it wonderingly. "I don't know what...I didn't expect it to be like this. I thought something would come."

Niraya looks around, sees the others and their expressions...the arrow at nock. She hunches a bit and cringes. "I'm sorry," she whispers. "I panicked. I thought they were going to kill us all. I shouldn't have done this!"

And with that she breaks into a run, off to the side up the hill and away from the others. She can't see their faces anymore, and she knows they'll never want to see her again either.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 11, 2014)

Seerah turns to Tekai and the others holding her hands up, interposing herself between them and the fleeing creature, "Do not shoot!  Do not attack!"

She closes her eyes and reaches out to Asra, feeling her presence, urging her to follow the creature, keeping a safe distance.


----------



## Axel (Mar 11, 2014)

_Warg!_ Tekai thinks in alarm. There were stories told about people that could turn into animals. It was normally a wolf though.  _And I sat in the cart with her and never knew!!_

Tekai watched the thing that was also Niraya speak, then lumber off. He watches it go with a queer feeling in his stomach, wand only a glance at the Orc that fell nearby. _Looks like it landed on its head...ouch._ The arrow remains on his bow, undrawn, as he dithers in indecision. 

Finally making up his mind, Tekai clumps through the snow to where Sialfi fell, intending to do what he could to help the man, if he still lived.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 11, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

The warrior finishes descending from the hill and between the trees, the snow falling ahead of him. Just in time he catches the glimpse of a monstrous creature running away, a few feet away. He shooks his head, noticing the other humans, rushing to a wounded man on the ground. He still has his sword at hand, stained by the dark blood of the orc, and a strange sword... a metal sword, orange by the rust. 
*"Hail, travellers. Are the orcs dead?"* he doesn't seem very concerned by the others, their strange wagon, the fleeting creature, or the dying man on the snow, the orcs seem to be his only preoccupation. His voice comes odd, so much time has passed without him using words nor hearing any. He seems to realize his lack of tact. *"Do you need assistance with the wounded?"*


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 11, 2014)

Inguar and Tekai reach Sialfi’s body. Inguar drops to his knees checking on him, not even seeming to notice the strangers presence or Nariya’s troubles as he begins shouting frantically to Seerah. 


[sblock=Tekai]
Sialfi’s barely breathing and has part of a javelin piercing his torso. Tekai isn’t very skilled in healing, but he has a good idea that he is probably beyond natural healing.

[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 11, 2014)

Seerah hesitates a moment longer, then goes to Sialfi, saying to Tekai, "When I tell you, pull the javelin from the wound."

She mutters strange words, rocking back and forth, one hand touching her forehead, the other touching Sialfi's wound.

_OOC: Using Healing Hex to cure...  Cure Light Wounds (Healing Hex) on Sialfi (1d8+1=2)_

Seerah's eyes are still closed as she whispers to Tekai, "Now."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 11, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng would have expected anything from the strangers save completely ignoring him. He raises an eyebrow, and simply goes back to what he was doing, killing orcs. He examines the fallen ones in search for any piece of equipment that doesn't smell like urine. Upon finding a sleeping one he simply slays it with a quick cut in the neck.


----------



## Axel (Mar 11, 2014)

Tekai planted his feet firmly beside Sialfi, and grasped the javelin with both hands before he realised he was simply doing as he was told. "Wait! What are you doing? Taking it out will kill him!" he cried, right before Seerah simply said "now". And then it was too late. 

Gritting his teeth and praying to the All Father in his head, Tekai pulled, looking away and at the stranger. _This is no way to greet a stranger, especially one who has fought with us. But the tribe must come first. _Slowly the weapon slid free, needing only a small twist to break the suction.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 12, 2014)

Tekai pulls the javelin out as Seerah's Healing Hex begins to take effect, organs begin to restore inside Sialfi's body, Seerah begins to feel Sialfi stabilize. Inguar breathes a deep sigh of relief as he drops his head into his hands, staining his forehead with Sialfi's blood. He looks at the wound, still visibly opened and reaches into his belt pouch, pulling out a ceramic vial and pouring its contents into Sialfi's mouth. He look around slowly for a moment before muttering just audibly. "Niraya..."

He looks around for another moment before his gaze falls upon the stranger, blade dripping with the blood from the last orc. "Apologies stranger. If your offer to assist with the wounded still stands, I would appreciate a hand with our friend."

He looks down at Sialfi once more, and speaks low to Tekai and Seerah. "We need to find Niraya...I don't know what that was but we need to ensure that we are no longer in danger."


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 12, 2014)

"I do not believe we are.  It spoke to me.  It...she...is still Niraya, joined with a spirit of some sort.  I am aware of her presence and will be able to find her.  For now, we should worry more about this stranger."

Niraya closes her eyes and concentrates on Asra, making sure she is safe and still with Niraya.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2014)

Niraya fled up the hill, to where the trees and slope hid her from the horror-stricken faces of her friends and family; of her tribe. With strength that was not her own, she ran until she finally couldn't bear it anymore and sank to her knees, in the snow, and began weeping with her haunting human/inhuman face cradled in her decidedly inhuman paws.

_...there now, you protected them from the fearsome orcs didn't you?_ The voice wasn't a voice...it was more like a memory of something someone had said, like something suddenly recalled from a dream.

The young shepardess jerked and looked around, and bitter anger suddenly flared in her eyes.

"You knew this would happen!" she accused. "Why?! Why would you do this to me?!"

_Stop being so melodramatic_, it chided._ I came as you called, nothing more. You can't hold ME responsible for the idiocy of the people you choose to surround yourself with._

With a snarl, Niraya grabbed her own arm, tried to pry the armor off of herself, and gasped with pain. "Enough! I want you gone!"

_Are you sure? That would leave you quite vulnerable, and the woods are full of horrors. I may be the only friend you have left._

"GO!" she demanded. "How do I make you GO?!"

_...just ask._

And white smoke engulfed her...this time only for a few seconds, leaving her dizzy and winded...and entirely human. On her knees in the snow.

With a huff of surprise at the sudden cold, Niraya jumped to her feet and sought out a higher place to stand; on the bole of a tree nearby, where her feet wouldn't be buried in snow. Behind the crushing despair, other wheels were starting to turn in her head. She had very little in the way of supplies without the cart. A few days maybe. She might make it back to the tribe, but they'd want to know where the others were. And sooner or later, they'd come back and then everyone would know.

What was she going to do?

_Do you want to live, or die?_

It wasn't that other voice this time. It was just her own thought. It was almost with surprise that Niraya realized she still wanted to live. There were other tribes. Or...maybe she could even get by on her own. Maybe that would be best.

She closed her eyes, trying to stave off another wave of tears. She had food and water, for now at least. She could try to make shelter. What she really wanted...what she really needed...was a friend.

There was a bark from in front of her. Niraya opened her eyes, startled, and saw a big yellow-white dog standing there, wagging his tail and beaming up at her with the kind of uncomplicated joy that dogs had on seeing the faces of their masters.

"Wh...where did you come from?" she asked. The dog barked again, and Niraya realized something. There were no footprints leading up to where the dog stood in the snow. It was as if it had just...appeared there.

And its color...that golden orangey creamy color...had she ever seen a dog look like this before?

Niraya bent over and let the dog sniff her hand, then stroked its head...and said, "Thanks...I feel better. You...you can go now."

She froze in place as the dog lit up and evaporated.

Like a dream.

She covered her mouth, but for the first time in a long time, it wasn't to stifle a sob or to forestall a startled yelp. Astonishment and...delight? Despite everything, despite all she'd lost...here was something new. Something she could DO.

"...a horse," she said, uncovering her mouth. Her breath puffed in a cloud before her, and a word rose to her lips. _"Alstrade."_

There was a tug behind her forehead, a feeling a little like when she'd called the Therion, only smaller. The air before her rippled, and spun out the shape of a horse. Well, a small horse. Her face fell a little and she lifted an eyebrow.

The horse 'Alstrade' was not much more than a pony, with the awkward legs and big head of an animal in its youth. He had a white coloration with just a hint of silvery platinum in his mane, and his hooves were oddly colored...a shiny sort of yellowish metallic hue. The colt looked around, spied her, and came over to press his muzzle against her shoulder...wringing a giggle out of Niraya that was only slightly hysterical.

Maybe she was mad. Maybe it wasn't real. But if it was all she had left, maybe that wasn't so bad.


----------



## Axel (Mar 12, 2014)

Tekai's head was whirling. _Was that sorcery? Sialfi should be dying... Why doesn't Inguar react? And what happened to Niraya??_ Tekai was looming to the older man for guidance in this wholly unfamiliar situation. 

Taking a cue from Inguar's speech, he stepped away from the prone Sialfi and the complex whirl of emotions associated with him. Partly it was to make way for the stranger to approach, and partly to put some distance between the remaining tribes folk in case things turned ugly - the man had a metal sword out! Left hand holding his still-strung bow, Tekai opened his right hand and turned it toward the stranger, signalling his non-hostile intent. "Was that you on the cliff I saw?" he asked.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 12, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng nodded to the older Inguar, and approached, sheathing the sword on its scabbard, and strapping his shield to his back. Midwalk towards the fallen man, Tekai asked his question.* "Aye, I was in the forest when I stumbled upon the encampment, I followed some tracks and found the orcs, ye saw the rest of what happened."* Sheng kneels next to Sialfi and takes a look at him, retrieving his waterskin to wash away the blood and the filth. *"He seems stable, somehow his wound isn't as bad as it looked. I can carry him, but it would be better if you help me so he doesn't bend too much. We can get him to your cart, which is impressive by the way. Name's Sheng." * the warrior offers.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 12, 2014)

Inguar shook his head quickly, as if snapping out of a daze. “Right.” He looked at the wounded Sialfi, then towards the hill and finally to the approaching traveler. “Well met, my name is Inguar. Your aid would be most appreciated. Tekai, would you mind helping Sheng carry Sialfi to the cart? I have some supplies in there, we’ll need to stitch the wound.” Inguar looks at the blood droplets leading to where the cart stopped. “We’ll need to check Botheidr as well.” Inguar gets up and begins walking toward the cart.


[sblock=Seerah]


Seerah senses Asra had been somewhat frightened, but seems to be calming now.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Niraya]

Niraya becomes aware that you have other animal visitors. A familiar cat watches from the nearby trees. She then notices a rustling in the tree branches as a white owl flies away.

[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC Axel]
Tekai would know that Inguar is Niraya’s blood uncle, as well as the blood uncle of Rofna and Lif who Seerah spends most of her time around. He may or may not put this together (up to you). 
[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 12, 2014)

Seerah sends feelings of calmness and soothing to Asra, urging her to stay with Niraya.  She opens her eyes and moves with the others to the cart, checking on the horses and using her Healing Hex on the injured one.

Healing Hex on a horse (1d8+1=7)

Her strange mutterings flow more strongly this time.  Her fondness for animals over people seems to be affecting her magic, at least for the moment.


----------



## Axel (Mar 13, 2014)

Tekai nodded at Inguar's request. He unstrung his bow, now that the stranger - Sheng - had sheathed his sword, and returned it to the quiver. "We will find her, don't worry," he muttered quietly as Inguar walked past on his way to the cart. 

Turning his mind back to more immediate matters, he approached Sialfi and Sheng and offered his hand to the newcomer in a gesture of friendship. "Tekai," was all he said in introduction, never having had the easy way of words like many others. "Take his feet, I will take the head."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2014)

The horse, pony really, dissolved into flurries of light and vanished just a minute later, and Niraya felt something in her head relax, near-exhausted. Not a muscle exactly, but analagous to one. As she stared into the space he'd occupied, she sees a sneaky cat peering at her from just behind a tree a little ways off.

She frowned. Was that _Seerah's_ cat?

Just then a flurry of wingbeats erupted from overhead, and a snowy white owl launched itself from the low conifer's branches and up into the grey skies. She lost sight of it quickly.

The wry smile that grew on her face felt a little odd there. It used muscles she hadn't used in awhile. It seemed like all kinds of animals were gathering around her today. Maybe she wasn't as thin on friends as she'd thought.

That smile didn't last long as she turned away from the cat to weigh her options. Niraya had no idea where another tribe was, but it wouldn't be close. Too many people in too small a place brought the orcs down. A long journey then, by herself, and with no idea if the direction she picked was right.

She'd be lucky not to freeze in a storm...or walk into an orc camp.

Inguar might know which way. He was her uncle. He might be willing to let her go without punishing her for her witchery. The others she wasn't so sure of.

How could she get to Inguar, without letting the others get her?

As she thought, Niraya looked back at the tree where Seerah's cat had been watching her. In catlike fashion, it had vanished. Either because it had gone, or because it'd found a better hiding place, she wasn't sure.

"Too bad it's not you, Seerah," she murmured, pressing her fingers to her temples. "I could really use your advice."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 14, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng simply nods and grabs the wounded young man from under his legs.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 14, 2014)

The horse’s wound being more of a gash than Sialfi’s wound, Seerah’s focused healing manages to begin healing the creature’s flesh and further calming her down. 

Sheng and Tekai carry the unconscious Sialfi as Inguar hustles ahead, digging through packs in the back of the cart. As they lay him in the cart, Inguar presents a needle of bone and thread made of horse hair, as well as a small ceramic jar. “I’m afraid my hands aren’t steady enough right now. We need to close the wound, Seerah, or maybe if you can handle the honor, Sheng.”  Inguar looks to the sky momentarily, sunlight barely visible through cloud cover and falling snow.  “We need to find some place for him to rest and get him warm, there was a cave about a half mile back. We could all use a rest after that excitement, I wager.”  He looks once more toward the hill as he speaks of backtracking.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 14, 2014)

Seerah looks distracted, staring off into the distance, then says, "I intend to find Niraya and bring her back.  I do not think she has gone far."

She looks at the small group for a moment, "Tekai, I am sorry for my earlier outburst.  I would appreciate your company and protection."


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 14, 2014)

Inguar nods at Seerah. His concerned look seems to relax a little before looking to Sheng. “I would appreciate if you could help me out. Perhaps you could tell me where you have come from, traveler.”

[sblock=OOC Voda Vosa]
If you’re helping, you can take 10 on a heal check and successfully stitch Sialfi’s wound.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 14, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng nods closing his eyes. "I'll be honored. It's been some time since I had to stitch wounds that are not my own" the warrior say with a nostalgic air in his voice, evident despite his harsh and unelegant speech pattern.  Sheng grabs the needle and slowly but steadily stitches the wound. The pain struck look in the young man face as Sheng stitches probe what the warrior said earlier. Evidently his hands are more suited to brandish a sword. 
"You can come to my cave, it's just a few meters ahead to the right hand of the path. It's by a waterfall, so I think it will be more useful for cleaning his wound. Besides I have some timber and a fire pit" Sheng offers. "We can leave the stories to be told by the heat of the fire, eh?" Sheng grabs the elder man by the shoulder in a supportive gesture, he surely seemed in need of support.


----------



## Axel (Mar 15, 2014)

Tekai nodded at Seerah, and gave her an encouraging smile. "You do what you must Inguar. Seerah and I will find you by sunset. It would be better to go now, before the snow hides her trail."

As loathe as Tekai was to leave perfectly good gear lying in the snow with the Orc bodies, they really didn't have a lot if choice if they were to run Niraya down and get back in daylight. "Come on Seerah.  Promise I won't let a snow leopard eat you..."


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 16, 2014)

Inguar looks to Tekai and Seerah. "Very good. I will pray for all of your safe return and we will tend to Sialfi." 
As Sheng grabs Inguar by the shoulder, Inguar gives him a tired smile. "Well Sheng, that would certainly help to ensure we aren't intruding on anything else."  Inguar opens the clay jar, dipping his fingers in and coming up with a salve, he applies it to Sialfi's freshly stitched wound. "A waterfall...there's nothing living under it, is there?"  He looks at the stranger with a look of amusement in spite of his obvious worries.

Tekai and Seerah trod up the hill, Niraya's trail is being covered quickly by snow, and nearly mixes in with the trail of the Orcs. Seerah's bond with Asra makes it easy to locate her however. After a short while, Seerah finds Asra, and through the trees they can see Niraya in a clearing ahead, the demon form gone as the girl sits upon a fallen log. 

[sblock=OOC Voda]
A lot of old folklore revolves around spirits and monsters in rivers and waterfalls. There's probably nothing under your waterfall. 
[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 16, 2014)

Seerah whispers to Tekai, "Keep your weapon at hand, but lowered.  We do not want her to fear us."

Seerah summons Asra to her side, scratching her chin in appreciation, then steps forward into the clearing, "Niraya?  It is Seerah.  Are you well?"


----------



## Axel (Mar 16, 2014)

Not sure what to do, Tekai strung his bow before stepping into the clearing. He hovers around the edge of the clearing, uncomfortable and fidgeting. _There must be something going on between these two and Inguar. He doesn't seem surprised by everything, and Seerah isn't bothered in the least. _

Unsure of his own feelings and thoughts on the afternoon's events, Tekai thinks it wiser to say nothing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng laughs good heartedly. He didn't believe in the old tales. "Only a hairy beast with a rusted old sword, and a steady hand for stitches." He jokes.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2014)

Niraya turned at Seerah's voice, a wild and cruel hope fluttering in her heart...but then she saw Tekai behind her, with his bow. It felt like she'd been hurled off a cliff, the way her stomach rose into her throat. She quickly turned away.

"No," was all she said, her voice shaking. "I'm really not. I don't know what to do, Seerah. Part of me wants to go back and...just take whatever it is that's coming. Most of me wants to run and run and try to find somewhere I can start over. But either way, I guess I don't have good luck."

She wiped at her eyes with the back of her gloves.

"You...don't have to do this." The words were shameful. Cowardly. They tasted like ashes and bile, but she couldn't stop saying them. "I promise I won't come back. You can tell them you did it, and no one will ever know." A short, bitter laugh coughed out of her. "It won't even be much of a lie. It will be a small miracle if I live the night."


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 16, 2014)

Seerah shakes her head, holding her hands out wide.  She looks at Tekai and says firmly, "What I am about to say must never be spoken of.  To anyone."

She then turns back to Niraya, "You are not the only with secrets you do not fully understand.  My magic is not my own.  It comes from a power beyond me and sometimes I feel as if that power may overwhelm me.  We, you and I, are much the same, I think."


----------



## Axel (Mar 16, 2014)

Tekai could actually feel his jaw muscles slackening. And he felt sick. _What is happening in this tribe?! Have I been looking outward so long I no longer see inward?_

Finding his voice, he asks "What...what did you do to Sialfi? Is he still a man, or...?" Tekai didn't know how to finish the sentence. What happened to people after they were magicked was the topic of more stories than wargs. And every one was different.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 16, 2014)

Seerah's reply was terse and held a touch of annoyance, "I healed him, nothing more."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2014)

"You healed Sialfi," Niraya said bitterly. "I turned into a monster. I don't understand how that makes us the same. People NEED you. You know things they don't, and you can mend in moments what would take days or more to heal...or that would get worse and kill someone."

More softly she went on to say, "Thank you for trying to help though, Seerah." After a pause Niraya added, "What about you, Tekai?"


----------



## Axel (Mar 16, 2014)

Tekai looked at his feet and shuffled his weight around. He looked up and smiled shyly, and felt light headed about the whole situation. "Sometimes I wish I could turn into a monster. When Mother is yelling, or if there is a pack of wolves stealing my kill. Or, I could fly like an eagle to the tops of the trees. That would be great!" He grinned lopsidedly. 

"As long as I could stay me. Flying like a bird is not worth being a bird."


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 16, 2014)

Making sure everything around Sialfi is secure, Inguar retorts. "Don't believe I have ever heard of such a Nøkk, sounds frightening." Inguar chuckles as he climbs into the front of the cart and takes the reins.  "Climb up, show me the way to your cave."


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 16, 2014)

Seerah takes another step toward Niraya, "You did help.  You killed orcs.  We all did.  I with my magic and spear, Tekai with his weapons, you with...your spirit.  I believe you are not a danger to us.  You spoke to me while still in that form, recognized me.  I do not believe you will hurt us."

She closed her eyes for a moment, looking inward, "And I will not let anyone hurt you."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2014)

Paradoxically, the hope that fluttered back to life in Niraya almost made things worse. She was so tired of it all right now. The despair, the moments of hope, the return of despair...now so much worse because of that brief time when it seemed like it might be all right. One or the other could be lived with. Swinging to and fro would drive her mad.

She got to her feet, slowly and heavily, as if wearing much more than the furs and jerkin she had on. 

"Then you'd just suffer the same fate as me," Niraya said to Seerah wearily. "There's only one way to make sure we all stay safe, and that's if none of us tell anyone what happened here. I won't change again, and if no one tells anyone, then..." 

Niraya trailed off uncertainly. It'd mean a return to a miserable status quo; one filled with uncertainty and fear...where anyone and everyone was a potential threat if she did even one little thing out of line. But it was what she knew, and it seemed the only way forward.

"...then it'll be all right," she concluded lamely.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 16, 2014)

Seerah frowned, "No.  The superstitions and old ways are wrong.  This is who you are.  It is them who should adapt."

She turned to Tekai, "But, for now, we shall return and you will speak of nothing you have seen or heard here."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng gives a vigorous jump on the cart, and takes some time to take in the shape and design of the vehicle. *"This is a nice cart, never seen one so big. Did ye made it my friend? Its impressive the orcs hadn't taken it from ye... Not for lack of trying I reckon..."* the warrior glances at the stiff corpses of the orcs. Their death expressions fixed on the freezing flesh of their faces as the snows saps the heat from their bodies. 
*"Well, its that way, turning left on that big oak there, and then leaving the path for a few meters. The sound of the waterfall gives away its location in summer, now we'll have to spot it between the trees."*


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 17, 2014)

Inguar gives the reins a pull and the horses start moving as Sheng guides. "Thank you Sheng. Made it a around five seasons ago. We had found plenty of extra materials and managed to put it together. She ain't a beauty but she's alright. It beats walking or horseback to find a new home." Every bump is felt in the cart, Inguar seems to ignore every one but looks to check on Sialfi on every large bump. 

"We've been very fortunate to avoid them. We migrate every season, we stay away from the rivers, in the heart of the forest as best possible. I reckon if we have been seen, by the time reinforcements made it to our homes if they could even find it again, we had moved on." With Sheng's guidance they come to his cave.



"And what if they don't understand?" 

A hollow, female voice rings out from the trees behind Tekai, Seerah and Niraya as they realize they are not alone. Behind the treeline, five cloaked figures stand eerily still, amidst the snow their dull brown clothing makes them almost indistinguishable from the trees.  

The speaker takes a slow, deliberate step forward, while the others remain perfectly still, though their faces are covered by scarves and hoods, the group can feel them staring at them. The speaker's face is obscured only by tangles of dull brown hair. 

"You have received a blessing from the great mother...Niraya. You should not have to hide it."

There is something unsettling about her, perhaps the flashes of reddishness of some of the flesh on her face, but that pales to the fact that when she speaks, her breath cannot be seen in the air. Though the group had heard whispers, nothing prepares them for actually meeting _them_, something about the absence of breath makes them seem almost devoid of souls.

[sblock=OOC]
Them
[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 17, 2014)

Seerah whispers, her voice tinged with fear and awe, "The Breathless."

Her hands strays to her spear, even though she knows it would be useless, "What do you want from us?"


----------



## Axel (Mar 17, 2014)

Tekai was about to speak, and walk away to think on things when the Breathless arrived. _How long have they been watching? How did I miss so many??!_ are the first thoughts through his head. They are closely followed by fear, then revulsion and anger at their intrusion into a private matter. 

Acting before thinking (like many 17 year old boys), he draws an arrow and fires well over the speaker's head. "Come no closer!" he yelled. "Niraya is her own woman and will make her own choices! What right do you claim to speak and influence her?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2014)

"Tekai, stop!" Niraya blurted, aghast. She held out a hand towards him, then towards the Breathless too, as if to stop them from charging into one another.

"Forgive him, please," she asked. "He's just trying to protect me." Niraya bowed her head down, hoping a show of respect would placate them.

"And...forgive me, but this doesn't feel like a gift. I mean...I can see there could be uses for it, but nothing I call stays for long, and dogs and horses can't take the place of what I lose having it. My people...my place in the world. I don't know how I can have one without losing the other. I don't know what to do."


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 17, 2014)

They take Tekai’s warning somewhat lightly there is barely a flinch from the girl; the girl speaks something to them. The language she speaks is different, softer and with more flow than the common tongue. A chattering comes from amongst them. For most of them only the slightest movement in their scarves betrays where any of it comes from. As it dies down, she looks at Seerah.

“Anything we need is provided by the great mother, and we certainly need nothing from you.” Her tone unmistakably arrogant, she turns to Tekai, “And he is forgiven, of course.” 

The sound of a single pair of footsteps crunching snow can be heard approaching from the direction of the hill the party had come from, the girl meanwhile, turns to Niraya.

 “Surely such power could only be a blessing of Gaea herself. Surely if the people you are with were the people you were meant to be with, you wouldn’t have to hide your gift. But if they had known, you would have been thrown to the ice, you were meant to be one of us. We are your people. We will provide a place in this world.”



“We’ll need to carry him inside.” Inguar climbs into the back of the cart, digging through supplies before pulling out a bedroll made of animal pelts. “Can you get a fire going while I get something ready for him?”


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 17, 2014)

Seerah speaks cautiously, her curiosity about the Breathless and their ways coming out, "We...I, at least, do not see her the way the others do.  She needn't hide herself from me."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2014)

Niraya's breath catches, though more from fear than hope. She didn't want to lose her breath...to be one of these cold, mysterious figures. She liked the village, the people...even if she feared them as well. But she didn't want to just turn them down. The reality was that the village might not work. If they chased her away, well, it would be better to have someone to flee to, even if it was the Breathless.

"I...have to think," she stammered. "I need to talk to the others. If they push me away, or if they advise me to go...then..." Niraya shrugged helplessly. Did their breath not show because it was cold? Did they never feel warm?

"Give me some time. If I go to you, I don't want to have any doubts."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Sure my friend."* Sheng hopped off the cart, and walked into his cave. He remembered having some left over wood from last night, and the charcoals might be a little warm already. After he got the fire going he could go scavenge some more timber. 
_
Survival: 21_


----------



## Axel (Mar 17, 2014)

The dismissive tone if the Breathless' speaker couldn't have been more obvious if she'd just said "piss off". Their lack of interest in the approaching person was curious though, either they couldn't hear or didn't care... 

Deciding he had heard enough from "people" he didn't like about subject she didn't understand, Tekai knocked an arrow and vanished back into the surrounding terrain. Once out of the clearing he circled around, intending to come up behind the approaching individual. 

[Sblock]Stealth is +9, or +10 if this counts as a rocky/hilly area. These sort of rolls are normally best not made by players, right? [/Sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 17, 2014)

Sheng manages to get the fire lit quickly, then helps Inguar bring Sialfi onto a bedroll, close enough to feel the warmth of the fire. He steps out to find some extra wood for the fire, finding some particularly good pieces close to the cave, he also finds a particularly ripe berry bush.




They seem to ignore Tekai’s leaving. “She shouldn’t need to hide from anyone, but apparently she believes she can insult us by rejecting our offer and come back if she is rejected.” She begins to sound increasingly agitated, the chatter resumes, cutting her off. This time when she speaks back, she turns to them. They carry on for a moment before she turns back.


“However, it appears our offer will stand.” Her invitation sounds insincere, and as though it is not her decision.




Tekai vanishes into the trees, he finds symbols carved into some of the trees. Circling around he notices there are six more of them in the area, they appear focused on what is happening in the clearing. As he comes to a pause, he notices another one, looking at him. He approaches almost casually.

“Te-kai...was it? What were you hoping to find?”

His voice is almost warm and soothing, moreso in comparison to the girl's.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 18, 2014)

Seerah watches them, standing her ground, but not making any threatening moves.  She glances at Niraya to see what she will do.


----------



## Axel (Mar 18, 2014)

Tekai frowned. _How does he know my name, and how do six move as one?_ Unsure what to do he hesitates, taking a step back as the man approached. 

"I hoped to find a big fat buck begging to be eaten. I expected to find an orc that wasn't quite dead. Who are you, and how do you know my name?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 18, 2014)

"I don't mean it as an insult," Niraya protests. "And I'm not rejecting you exactly...but..."

She looks at Seerah.

"If Seerah and Tekai can accept me, maybe the others can too. I have to give them that chance."


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 18, 2014)

"Niraya, she spoke your name quite clearly, asking you to stop." He calmly takes a couple of steps toward Tekai, what can be seen of his face through his hood and scarf looks unblemished and youthful, livelier than the girl anyway. 

"I am Jakob and I believe you have a name for us that shall remain unspoken in our presence if you do not mind. I apologize for our speaker, she's a bit of a malevolent spirit when it comes to the tribes, but she speaks your tongue better than most of us and she wanted to talk to that girl. Can you blame her for her aggression?"



She hesitates at Niraya's words. "Those people would have thrown you to the ice. They would have left you to die just like all of us were." Her hands ball into a fist. Chatter starts once more, but dies down with a sudden word from the girl. 

There is a pause as she looks at Seerah.  "What will you do if the others reject her?"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 18, 2014)

Seerah did not hesitate, "I will stay with her.  I feel that she and I are kindred spirits.  Blessed...and cursed...with magic we do not fully understand."


----------



## Axel (Mar 18, 2014)

Tekai cocked his head, inwardly berating himself for being so ready to leap to conclusions that he overlooked the obvious. "There are ways to state your case, and to persuade others. It seems to me that your speaker does not often need her words for others to do as she wishes."

He took a few steps back as Jakob approached, warily and deliberately maintaining the distance between them. "I do not blame anyone for their aggression. It is plain to see, and just another indicator to understand her mind." The young man shrugged, though the gesture was barely visible. "What do _you_ want?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 18, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"It seems ye are lucky!" *Sheng strides into the cave, hands full of berries and dragging a cloth with some thick timber.* "Seems I'd missed these bushes for like months! Look at all the berries, they are good to heal ailments, or at least to stuff the gut."* He trows the berries on a basket he' made, and tosses the timber near the fire. Blowing his nose with his hand and then wiping the snout on the back of his leg, Sheng throws his sword and shield aside and nonchalantly sits near the fire and sighs *"So, how's he doing?"*


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 18, 2014)

“He’ll make it, we were quick enough that hopefully there is no infection. It’s a definite setback for us though. He needs to rest to heal fully, it might take some time, hopefully you can forgive our intrusion.” He takes a few of the berries, eating them slowly. "How long have you been out here?"




Jakob ceases his approach as he sees Tekai continually stepping backwards. He seems to lack the absolute stillness of the others. “The girl, Niraya.” Despite his straightforwardness, there is no aggression in his tone. “I want what all of us want, to protect ourselves. Witnessing what she is capable of, and her solitude that results from it, she would be welcomed into our fold. The skill all of you showed, you could all be helpful to us, but they would accept her.”  




Seerah’s answer seems to calm the girl some. “But she is afraid. Will it be enough for you to be the only one standing by her side? How will you handle being demonized, even by those who have the same secrets to hide?” She seems to be growing impatient again. “What of the other one? He stood by your side mere minutes ago, yet he has already walked away. Can she truly depend on you?”


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 18, 2014)

Niraya looks back, then frowns a little. "I heard footsteps from that way...he must be going to check them out."

She meets the gaze of the Breathless woman again and takes a deep breath as she tries to feel what needs to be said, both for her own sake and for the sake of these lonely figures confronting her. When she lets it out, it plumes before her in a fog.

"I am humbled, and grateful that you all came to me...I feel like you must know how it hurts, feeling like there's no one in the world who can understand you." She gives a shy smile to Seerah briefly. "But maybe I was wrong. I'm still afraid, and I know I may still get hurt but...I have to give them a chance. Otherwise I'd always wonder. It would always be in my heart like a...a pebble in my boot. Whatever I do next, I want it to be with my whole heart. No regrets, and nothing holding me back. Not anymore."


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 18, 2014)

Seerah nods and returns the smile, "And if the others reject you, I will accompany you, where ever you choose to go."  She turns to the Breathless, "You have my word that I will not leave her side."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 18, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng munches on a mouthful of berries while replying to Inguar, the traces of manners that he once hold are long gone now. Juice escapes his mouth and soak his beard as he chuckles *"Me? Months... a year already perhaps. It's tough to be by yerself in these woods. I'm already running low on food, and its been three days since I didn't spot any game that would do for more than a meal. I also have to make more arrows, I'm running short; and with the orcs around, ye don't wanna run low on them arrows, heh..."* there's a glint of nostalgia on his eyes, as his mind drifts to the more merry moments of his life, before the events that turned him into an outcast. 
*"Well you can stay here at me cave if ye want, I appreciate the company, been ages since I spoke to someone who could actually understand me. Would yer friends be back soon? It's getting dark soon enough, and they won't be able to track the cart tracks on the snow at night. Who were they after anyways?"*


----------



## Axel (Mar 19, 2014)

"Help you do what?" Tekai asked sceptically. "Bring food to your families? Grow your tribe by hiding who you are?" He shook his head at the idea.  "Who then would feed our families?"

"If you need help, then ask and do not demand. Many people will help as much or as little as they can, though you are so alone I am not surprised you do not know. We have a saying in our tribe - there but for the grace of the gods go I."


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 19, 2014)

"So be it." The girl says flatly. "If you abandon her and anything happens to her, I will find you." She is a little more intense before looking once more to Niraya and dropping her head slightly. "Should you seek us, come to this place. We will know you are here." 

She speaks to the others for a moment, the chatter lingers in the air once more before she looks back up. "Do not come here to deliberately waste our time, do you understand?"


"I have demanded nothing." Jakob sounds a bit irritated. "And if you knew what my people went through, you would understand why I have no desire to add to their numbers. But it is your people who add to them, we have always protected those who you have refused, what I saw was a frightened girl who did not know whether or not she would be able to return to her people. We would have let you pass without hindrance had that not occurred, but we had to make sure she knew that there was always a place for her."

He takes a few steps in the direction of the girl and the other Breathless.

"The great mother provides what we need. But there are many troubles in Reshturuk, and there are many things as dangerous as the Orcs out there, dangers that even my people fear. I...we believe that her power is a gift from the great mother, if that gift is not for us, I am certain something will provided."
 

Inguar listens to Sheng with interest before answering. "I am uncertain, Tekai is a skilled hunter, he should be able to find us. They were looking for my niece, Niraya..._something_ happened to her, and she fled."


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 19, 2014)

Seerah was shaken by the threat, thinking, _Where ever I go, I make enemies of the most dangerous sort.  Am I truly so cursed?

_She doesn't reply to the Breathless, merely nodding.  She suddenly wanted to be away from this place.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 19, 2014)

"Perhaps she ran away from that creature that attacked the orcs? I have never seen such creatures before, but I'm glad it Hayes orcs as much as we do, I saw it chopping one for dinner while I made my way down the hill" Sheng comments. "there's always something strange going on in these forests, I keep getting the sensation that a white owl that has it's best nearby spies on me... As if it were sent by... You know...the breathless...." The warrior shakes his head "I have been alone for too much time perhaps...." Again that nostalgic look on his face as he spit a seed to the fire, before adding more timber. "The boy Tekai looked like an able huntsman, I bet you are proud, has any girl taken him yet? Perhaps the one with the spear?"


----------



## Axel (Mar 19, 2014)

"It is not an easy thing to leave family behind," Tekai replied, half to himself and half to Jakob. Judging the conversation over, he walked back to the clearing and the two girls. 

Standing in the clearing he announced loudly "Seerah, Niraya. We must leave soon to reach Inguar before dark. He will be worried."


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 20, 2014)

“An owl? I’m afraid I don’t know much about them. Some tales of them are exaggerated I imagine, some meetings are kept to oneself. But there are tales of many strange things in these woods, in this valley so it wouldn't surprise me." Inguar looks into the fire, seemingly distracted. "When I was a boy, my father would tell me tales of his grandmother nearly being taken by a river Nøkk when she was just a girl. We tell the tales of devils tricking men, and men tricking devils. How the All Father created the cosmos. Some of them are distractions of course. It is hard to distinguish between the tales to guide our youth and the truth.” 


Inguar looks at the entrance to the cave, then down at Sialfi. “All of them are unclaimed. Tekai is still young, and takes care of his family, he is a good lad, and I’m honored to bring him with me, he’ll have a family of his own some day. Seerah, she is fairly new to our tribe but she seems unable to have a family. Niraya, she is...distant, I don’t know if she will claim anyone." He sounds a bit drained as he speaks of Niraya and looks at Sheng. "How did you come to be out here all by yourself?”





The girl nods back, acknowledging their understanding before turning her back almost in unison with the others, she speaks as she walks away, “You are a lucky one...” There is a final word, spoken in their language. Her departing words much more calm than anything else she has spoken. As they walk away, Niraya and Seerah become aware that there are others moving through the trees in the same direction on both sides of the clearing. 


As the sun is beginning to set, Jakob watches as Tekai returns to the clearing, declaring that they should head back.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 20, 2014)

Seerah closed her eyes and reached out to Asra, making sure she was still safe and urging her to follow Seerah back to the others.  Opening her eyes, she looked from Niraya to Tekai, "I don't think the others will understand any of this.  We should not speak of it."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 20, 2014)

Niraya watches the Breathless depart and murmurs, "I didn't even ask her name..." 

Then she looks at Seerah and down at her hands.

"I want to tell Inguar at least. He'll know what to do. And if he can't accept me, then I don't think anyone can."

Her big blue eyes come up to meet Seerah's again and search her face for some clue. 

"Thank you, for what you said. For standing by me. I didn't think anyone would. You and Tekai." She offers up a grateful smile. "I would have gone with them, I think, if you hadn't. What else could I have done?"

Niraya's breath puffs out again, emphasizing that difference, and she looks back down the hill.

"All right, lets go back."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

"It's a long story, riddled by grief, surprises, and nostalgia, a tale suited for dinner, not these tasteless berries. I'll tale you and your friends the tale, over some roasted deer, I've been saving it on ice, and I think you lot earned it with your courage and integrity. Several orcs lay dead by our hands, that should be celebrated!" Sheng exclaims trying to lift the spirit of the older man. He stands up, tumbling a bit, as he heads to the back of the cave where he has piled a huge amount of snow. Sticking his hands into it he starts pulling and drags a dead, eviscerated and clean deer. He then starts preparing a set of large sticks to plant the animal in front of the flame, the sticks ate charred from previous uses. Sheng sets the game to the heat of the fire, adds some more logs, and sits down again with a big satisfied smile on his face


----------



## Axel (Mar 20, 2014)

"You can keep eating and breathing. But friends make the time go faster. I would rather have Sialfi to ask than Inguar - he is probably closer to most of the tribe than Inguar." Tekai smiled, before heading back down the way they had come. In case The Breathless had other plans for them, he kept the arrow on his bowstring. Just in case.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 20, 2014)

The three make their way back towards the hill. As they climb down they can see the Orcs are beginning to be covered by snow, as are the tracks from the cart and horses, they are just visible enough to be seen, following for some time, they see a lit up cave in the distance. They approach cautiously, before they notice Botheidr and Volnir tied near the entrance, and Inguar’s cart semi-concealed by bushes. Their approach speeds up, as they get closer, the aroma of the cooking deer becomes more inviting, it had been days since they had a truly fresh meal, mostly living off salted squirrel and fish. And after the events of the day, they could use a good meal.

As they enter the cave, they see Sheng at the fire checking on the meat, Inguar is holding the head of a barely conscious Sialfi and helping him to drink water from a clay bowl. He looks rather relieved to see everyone in one piece.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 20, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Not all who wander are lost."* Exclaims Sheng, as he sees the trio enter the cave. *"Seems ye have succeeded in finding yer friend." *He whistles. *"It would have been a shame that such fair lady would have been lost to the woods, eh?" *he says, standing up *"Welcome to my humble cave, make yerselves confortable, I'm sure ye are cold, worried and hungry, I think we can solve all that."* he says before returning to the roasted deer. He stabs it repeatedly in several places to see if it still bleeds, and indeed it does. With a disapproving "chuk!" sound, he moves to retrieve some more timber from a pile, to boost the fire. There are some deer skins on the ground, atop piles of dry leaves that seem as comfortable and as clean as the forest floor in autumn.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 20, 2014)

Seerah is both relieved and apprehensive.  The stranger, Sheng, was unknown...how would he react to their tale of breathless and spirits and strange magic?  She waited by the cave entrance, making sure Asra was catching up.  The cat would appreciate some meat from the cooking deer, no doubt.


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2014)

"And not all who are lost can be found," Tekkai replied to Sheng, stamping his feet to clear the worst of the snow from his boots. "A miserable night to be outdoors," he continued moving over to the fire after depositing his pack behind the cart. 

"Thank you for the welcome Sheng, though I am surprised you are not heading north," he said, indicating the game and the cave, which had clearly been occupied for some time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"It is fortunate that ye found yers then." *Sheng makes a counter reply, it seems he's not a dull barbarian as his looks would suggest.

*"Lots of orcs up north my friend. Lots of game and resources, they're like flies ye'know."* Sheng replies absent mindedly, as he pokes the deer.* "Got me little cave here, it's comfortable  and warm enough. Been living here for a year round now."* he explains, nodding to himself. *"Yer tribe's moving north now I guess? Ye would be the scouts in that case, I reckon?* he asks, frowning as if remembering. *"I went scouting once. They didn't like that I ran on my own and never let me go again."/B]*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2014)

Niraya's eyes flick from Inguar to the the loquacious stranger, then back to Inguar. She wants to tell him everything, but...not while they share a stranger's fire. However friendly he might seem now.

"I'm sorry I worried you, uncle," she says diffidently. Then to Sheng, "I'm Niraya. I watch the goats mostly, and help with the animals around the tribe. Thank you for sharing your fire with us, and for helping us with the orcs." 

She comes into the little cave and stands nearer to the fire, fidgeting with her want to tell the tale.

"How is Sialfi?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"It's my pleasure to help Niraya. Ye don't get a lot of good conversation from the trees, so ye better cherish the good company."* He says taking his eyes from the deer and winks to Niraya. It's been so long since he had seen a woman that he was a bit rusty on the flirting. 
*"Deer's done. If you carry some bread, it would be outstanding, if not, ye'll have to get yer hands dirty."*


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 21, 2014)

“It is alright girl. I am glad you are safe now.” He sets Sialfi’s head down as he finishes drinking. “He is weak and may need a couple days to be ready to be on the road. Fortunately, Sheng has been a most gracious host. Even offering to share this bounty with us. And I don’t know about the rest of you, but I would certainly appreciate a fresh meal. We do have some bread, it’s dried a bit, but the meat should help that out.”


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 21, 2014)

Seerah sits, Asra's head nestled in her lap, trying to relax.  She looks from Niraya to Tekai, wondering who will start talking first.  Seerah, herself, has no intention of doing so.


----------



## Axel (Mar 23, 2014)

Watching Seerah and Niraya fidget like they had ants in their shoes was frustrating. Tekai looked across at Sheng, "Those Orcs had a fair bit of gear on them. We should go collect it before the snow and ice claims it, with a night like tonight." 

He stood and crossed to pickup his bow, adding, "Come for a walk. I could use another pair if eyes, in case there are more around."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

"Not really my friend, simple clubs and rags, nothing that I'm so eager to collect that I'll leave this deer to chill out. I'm eating, and you'll do good to eat too. We can get that trash tomorrow."
Sheng has a slice of meat in his knife and eats it. The angel is mouth watering and the taste is suiting.
"I'll go get the bread, the sound of your bellies is louder than an orc in matting season! Hah!" The burly man says as he goes out.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2014)

When Sheng leaves, Niraya finally goes forward to sit near the fire at Inguar's side.

"The Breathless came for me," she says quietly. "I decided not to go with them." There was a pause, and she added, "Yet."

Niraya looks at her uncle then and asks, really pleads, "The things I see in my dreams are real. I can bring them here. I know I can help the tribe with it, but will they let me? I kept it hidden all this time because I was afraid they'd throw me out, or...hurt me. The Breathless thought that too. But then Seerah and Tekai came, and...I thought, what if the others will be more like that? I want to give them a chance, but I need your advice because I won't be able to take it all back if they react badly."

She sighs and looks down again, at the fire. "They're my people. I don't want them to hate me. What should I do?"


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 23, 2014)

Inguar looks surprised and concerned, but takes a moment to answer. "I've spent much time worrying about what is going to happen, girl. I understand you are frightened about how our people will react, but I cannot speak for everyone, and should this be too sudden on them, they may not take it well if we cannot convince them of how it can help the tribe quickly. You should speak to Dyrfinna first, she might be able to help with the rest of the tribe. I'm afraid it might be some time before you get the answers you need. Them coming to you, however, I don't understand that at all I'm afraid. They steer clear of the tribes."



Sheng steps outside to the cart to grab the bread, digging through he comes across it, as he looks up, he barely notices a still figure outlined against a distant tree.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2014)

Niraya shrugs. "It was just now when I ran off. I wasn't with the tribe then. I guess they saw me using this power, and decided to talk. Or maybe they knew I would here..."


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 23, 2014)

Seerah speaks up, "I believe the Breathless have been watching us for some time.  They seem to know things about us, and Niraya specifically.  I think we are in their territory."

She pauses for a moment then says to Inguar, "You should know that if the tribe rejects Niraya and she is forced to leave, I will be going with her."


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 23, 2014)

Inguar feels a shiver down his spine as Seerah mentions the Breathless, then nods in acknowledgment at her intentions. "Perhaps that will convince Rofna to take Niraya's side. If we have Dyrfinna and the Gyoja, we have influence. As for..._them_...I have often felt things watching me in these lands. For them to know things is even more unsettling."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2014)

"They're not _bad_," Niraya says, "They're just...angry. It sounds like they're all people who had to leave their tribes because of...well, because they were kind of like me. Different magic, but the same story. Or, almost the same."

She peers at Inguar intently. "So...you're really all right with me?" she asks in a small voice.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 24, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng quickly turns. *"Who's there?!"* he shouts, holding his knife in front of him.* "Come outside where I can see ye and state yer purpose!"* he says defiantly.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 24, 2014)

Inguar sounds somewhat relaxed. "Of course girl, you're family. I don't know what it is that is within you or under your control or whatever, but I don't believe you mean anyone harm." 

The shouting of Sheng becomes audible to those within the cave. Inguar looks startled.



The figure steps into the shadows of the trees, it becomes impossible to see it in the distance. 
[sblock=OOC Voda]The figure is around 600' away.[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 24, 2014)

Seerah sends Asra out to see what the commotion is, with Seerah herself lingering near the entrance of the cave.


----------



## Axel (Mar 24, 2014)

Tekai leaped after Sheng shouted. He had been dithering around, not knowing what to do. Or say. 

He rapidly strung his bow before slinging a quiver of arrows over his shoulder and moving up behind Sheng. "Many more orcs around here?" he muttered, peering into the darkness.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 24, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng is tensed, his knife out, pointing at a tree, 600 feet away or so. He side glances at Tekai *"Doubt it, it was only one and it simply hid behind that tree. I need my sword and shield."* he says looking at the cave, not moving for the moment. *"Damn it! I'm really hungry."*


----------



## Axel (Mar 24, 2014)

"Go then. I will watch," Tekai says, as he climbs onto the back of the cart and crouches down. Without moving his eyes from the tree he nocks an arrow. And waits.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 24, 2014)

Tekai keeps his eye on the tree from his position, the darkness and snow obscure his view and he sees nothing else there. Asra seems to have little sense of what’s going on other than the tension of Tekai and Sheng.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2014)

"Of course I don't mean anyone harm," Niraya protested. "And I never felt like I wasn't in control...it was just like my body to me...what's going on?"

She turns where she's sitting to look at the cave, at Seerah standing vigil, and the voices from outside. A chill runs down her spine, and she clutches her spear from where she laid it up against the cave wall.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 24, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng runs into the cave, shooting a glace at the women and the elder man "seems we have company." He states, sinking the knife on the deer and grabbing his shield and sword. He then strides outside, and motions Tekai to follow him, as he makes his way to the tree


----------



## Axel (Mar 24, 2014)

Wordlessly Tekai followed after Sheng, about half a dozen steps behind. 

[Sblock=ooc]Would like to add Stealth into the mix too... +9 or +10 if this terrain counts as hills or mountains[/Sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 25, 2014)

Seerah urges Asra to sneak around behind whatever is out there, staying quiet and stealthy.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 25, 2014)

Inguar retrieves his bow quickly taking a stance in front of Sialfi.



Outside the cave, Sheng begins moving forward, followed by Tekai, attempting to keep quiet in the snowy terrain. Asra creeps along as well. 

As they close in, they hear movement in the branches of a tree near the one they are approaching. 

[sblock=OOC]
Asra, Sheng and Tekai are about 150' away still. Give or take with Tekai stealthing behind Sheng.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Mar 25, 2014)

Tekai stopped, looming up into the tree. There was some chance it was a diversion, but more chance it wasn't.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2014)

Niraya moves to the mouth of the cave and peers out. If it came down to it, she'd try to keep anything hostile at bay while Inguar shot at it. She considers trying to call on the Therion again, but it feels to her like it'd take too long.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Come out whoever ye are, we mean no harm but I assure we are capable of defending ourselves!"* calls out Sheng, while keeping his eyes peeled.* "We have food and clean water if ye are in need, we welcome the needed, but not the thieves."* he adds on, as he keeps advancing, the snow crunching bellow his boots.

Perception: 11


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 25, 2014)

Seerah keeps herself attuned to Asra as the cat climbs a tree to get a better vantage point on the intruder.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 25, 2014)

“Can either of you see anything?” Inguar remains in position in front of Sialfi.




“If you must insist…” The tree shakes some, an odd tongue is spoken from it, then from a bit of a high branch a cloaked figure descends slowly, his clothing made of rags and animal pelts, hanging from the branch. The snow whipping around the figure he hangs there for a moment, looking down at a drop of several feet. 


Finally, he releases, gracelessly falling to the snow below as it flies up all around him on landing. Brushing it off of himself as he stands up, he looks at Sheng, little more than eyes visible, mouth covered by a thick scarf. “I assure you, there are no thieves, nor is there anyone in need here. No disturbance was intended.” He sounds rather relaxed.


[sblock=OOC Axel]

Tekai recognizes the figure as Jakob. Tekai does not believe Jakob has seen him.

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

"It's a rather odd position for someone so badly dressed for this weather, and trying to spy on me while trying to remain unseen. Why do you spy Sheng the outcast and his guests, I inquire." Sheng says. His Swyped rest at his side, lowed but ready.


----------



## Axel (Mar 25, 2014)

Tekai says nothing and waits silently in the deeper darkness of the surrounding trees.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 26, 2014)

"I'm far more insulated than it appears." He walks around for a moment, shaking and brushing snow off himself, though futile in the weather. "I wouldn't call it spying, it seems you and your guests caused quite a commotion earlier today, Sheng. I was keeping a lookout, in case you attracted anything else's attention."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 26, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng grins *"Aye, we made quick work of a group of marauding orcs." *and frowns when the man explains why is he there. *"How considered of you, nameless one. Altruistic one could say. What drives such selfless acts, if I may ask?"* although Sheng's words are sarcastic, he doesn't make a big deal of it, his eagerness to know what a lone man is doing in the wild is more evident than his attempt at sarcasm.


----------



## Axel (Mar 26, 2014)

Certain it is Jakob, Tekai steps forward with his bow raised. "There is nothing altruistic in this one, Sheng. He is after Niraya and has been run off like a wild dog once already today."

"Jakob, it is always a surprise when visitors...drop in. Where are all your friends?"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 26, 2014)

Asra continues to stay out of sight for the time being.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 26, 2014)

Jakob looks at Tekai as steps out, slightly bowing his head. "Nature's tidings, Tekai. Most of them are burying the marauding Orcs you made quick work of. There are a couple others around to keep an eye out for trouble after I go back for some sleep. The boy dear Sheng saw close by was able to slip into the darkness while I diverted your attention. As to your question, dear Sheng, Tekai speaks a half truth, while Niraya is of great interest to us, she has made her decision and it is the great mother's will that we honor it and offer her and her companions protection as she walks in our land."

He looks at Sheng, taking a cautious step forward, his casual tone turns serious. "I'd advise you go with them. You have our aid now, but not when they have passed. There is a dead party of Orcs, that will attract attention to this area, and your cave is close. The Orcs might not send anyone smart enough to find you, but there are more than enough devils in the woods to find you."

He looks once more at Tekai.  "And as I recall, you were the one who stormed off." Jakob sniffs the air, "Now, may I go to check on my people?  I've had a long day and I would like to lay my head down, and you may go back to your dinner and rest up for your travels."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 26, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

"Your people? Why would they....." Sheng's eyebrows arc up with realization. "You are a breathless one.... " the warrior fell silent for a moment. "So these ate your woods? That explains a lot of things... Like that owl, the fact that there's lots of food... You have been keeping tags on me and want me to leave eh?" Sheng chuckles. "So your friend  knows some magic eh?" Sheng suddenly turns to Tekai "I can't blame you for not telling me boy." The warrior says. He slips his sword into it's sheet, and places a hand on Tekai's arm. "Lets go eat, stow that bow away" 
Sheng knew better than to start a fight with the breathless in their own lands. He nodded to Jackob and walked to the cave.


----------



## Axel (Mar 26, 2014)

Tekai waits a moment before turning to follow Sheng. _What is it he has done to be an outcast when magic does not surprise him,_ he thought as they headed back to the cave. 

"Guess you haven't seen Orcs here before today?"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 26, 2014)

Seerah replies to Inguar finally, her eyes still closed, "I believe the danger has passed.  The others are returning."

She urges Asra to stay in the trees near the cave entrance as a lookout for the time being.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 26, 2014)

Jakob’s body language shows a degree of offense as Sheng refers to him as a breathless one. “We have kept no more tabs on you than making sure you were still alive when winter was at its coldest and that you caused us no disturbance. We have taken no offense from your living in our lands and you are welcome to stay if you keep to your ways.  For your safety, I do not recommend it.”

As Sheng and Tekai make their way back toward the cave, Jakob departs.



Inside the cave, Inguar hesitantly lowers his bow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 26, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Not since I established myself in the cave no. Run into a couple of tribe scouts with nasty intentions."* Sheng grins at the memory. *"The found a bone bigger than the could chew, bastards. But now that we have the blessing of nature's lambs, lets eat, relax and rest. Eat, above all."*
As they draw close to the cave, Sheng started pulling off his shield and sheathed sword. He stopped by the cart to get the bread, and chuckled at the sight of Niraya, gripping her spear tightly. *"I should teach ye how to use that, but for now rest assured: Our uninvited guests were the breathless ones, and they seem intend on our well being. They are keeping an eye out for ye specially, pretty one, apparently ye been using some magic like a whacky and they saw ye." *the warrior walks in and tosses the weapon to a side, sitting heavily next to the overcooked deer. Grabbing the knife that was deep into the tender flesh, he started to cut slices of meat and slipping them in the bread without a word. His eyes dart from one and another, not saying much, but obviously demanding some sort of explanation.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2014)

"They're not the uninvited guests," Niraya says, relaxing a little, though the flick of her eyes towards the cave mouth is still nervous. "We are. And I know how to use this. Maybe not as well as you, but well enough to hunt."

She went back towards the fire and leaned her spear up against the cavern wall again.

"As for the magic...it's complicated. I won't do it again unless I have to though, so there shouldn't be any more attention drawn."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 26, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Why not? If ye can..."* Sheng got a deep bite from his sandwich. While Niraya explained, he distributed big bulky chunks of meat sandwiched between two pieces of hand-torn bread.* "...ye should use it at its full extend. I mean, it would like me not using my hands to eat. I have them, I can use them, why wouldn't I? Don't think yer friends would mind, they seem like pretty reasonable folk eh? Besides, all those prohibitions on magic are just downright stupid, Gothis use it, why can't everyone else? No need to be a chosen one to use it either, even a stupid caveman like me knows some runes."* he says, before giving his dinner another bite


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 26, 2014)

Seerah found herself liking the stranger, Sheng, more and more, though he was a bit crude.  He was certainly better company than some people in the tribe at least.


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 27, 2014)

Inguar slices off some of the meat onto the bread, he prepares a second as he sits back beside Sialfi. "The magic of the Gothis is for healing, and only for times of great need. Many people do not understand the runes, where they came from, what they mean. Maybe they are gifts of Peluna, but maybe not all of them. People fear what they do not understand, Sheng." Inguar takes a bite of venison.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 27, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

"I wish I had more than water to cheer for some wise words."Sheng adds nodding. "I personally don't get along well with gothis, with fanatics of any kind really. Their delusion about the gods drives me mad" he says this last words with a frown and bitterness. His expression soon shifts to the evidently more predominant smile, as the thoughts pass on.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2014)

Niraya offers Sheng a shy smile, heartened by this stranger's willingness to accept her...even if he hadn't seen what she could do yet.

"Thank you, Sheng. For everything you've done for us."

She drives home that point by starting to eat the portions of meat set aside for her.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 27, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Don't mention it, I cherish the chance to share a nice dinner with gentle people such as yerselves. Breathless aren't much into talking with me, apparently they've been watching me since I got here, and they pretty much left it clear that I should leave, otherwise the "Devils" will get me. They do have a point with the orc party we slay, it will attract attention to this region."* He looks around at his cave, and the various stuff laying around. *"'ts a shame, I liked this place."*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2014)

Niraya gets a confused little frown.

"Devils? Is that what they call orcs?"

She looks at the cave mouth musingly.

"The woman I spoke to did seem to think...that I could help them with something. But she never said what."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 27, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng shrugs.*"Beats me, they seem to love speaking in puzzles and not being straight forward."* he munches on his meat for a while. *"Although they seem to think they are separate things, more like something they command."* he chuckles. *"Fear tactics won't work on ol' Sheng, but I'm no fool either, guess its time to look for anew home."*


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 27, 2014)

Seerah looks to Inguar, "Perhaps Sheng could come back with us?  His survival skills would help the tribe."


----------



## Axel (Mar 27, 2014)

Tekai had been sitting, eating in
silence and lost in thoughts of wargs, magic and runes. The mention if Sheng coming along jolted him back into the here and now. 

"It would be another pair of eyes until Shialfi wakes up. And we could use that to get through those Orcs' friends. Tomorrow will be tough, I think."


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 27, 2014)

"He has done much to aid us, and if he truly is in harm's way, I would be happy to have him along unless Niraya has any objection." Inguar looks over to Niraya. 

"That is, of course, if Sheng wishes to travel with us." Inguar takes a final bite of his meal.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2014)

Niraya looked up when her name was mentioned, and quickly glances from Sheng to Inguar and back. Her cheeks pinkened slightly and she stammers, "Wha? I...it's... I don't object, if he wants to come with us. It's not up to me, but I don't mind."

He would be another supporter in the tribe after all. And he kept saying she was pretty, which...wasn't bad to hear.

Her cheeks reddened even more and she hastily busied herself with finishing off the scraps from the bone she had left from supper.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 28, 2014)

Seerah called Asra into the cave.  It seemed likely that the Breathless were still out there, but she felt reasonably confident that there wouldn't be any more trouble.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 28, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

"What? You really mean it?... Well I don't know what to say..." Sheng seemed truly surprised. Not a single one of the travelers gee had found offered him to join then. Generally an outcast has been banished for a reason, and not even knowing how was it, these people were offering him to join then. His mind rushed with many thoughts, the increasingly reddening Niraya. This might be his ticket out of the caveman life. "Thank you, I will gladly join you lot. It really means a lot that someone trusts in you." He places a grateful look in his face, looking at each of the travelers in turn.


----------



## Axel (Mar 28, 2014)

"Keep your pants on Sheng, we've got a long way to yet!" Tekai says, smiling. "I think the Orcs might be keeping an eye on the best paths after their friends don't come home tonight. It's not like we can weave the cart through the trees like a rider could."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 28, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Ye should not worry too much, ye've got ol' Sheng with ya now. I've yet to find a rival that can best me in hand to hand combat; that either speaks good of my prowess in battle or bad about my social skills haha!"* Sheng laughs, he grabs a leg bone of the deer and starts biting at the meat stick to it.* "This's the best part..."*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2014)

"Were the orcs hunters?" Niraya wants to know, more curious than worried now. "Scouts? What were they doing out here?"


----------



## Piston Honda (Mar 31, 2014)

Inguar stands up, slicing off a little more of the meat on to a little of the bread. “I don’t claim to know much about Orcs, but this far out, I’d say scouts. That small of a group wouldn’t attack a settlement of humans, but they might bring a large group if they found one. Probably didn’t expect us to be a match for them.” As he returns to his seat, he wakes up Sialfi, who looks pretty weakened.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 31, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Does it really matter? The only good orc is the dead one. And orcs are like ants, once you see a few, there's probably thousands nearby. We would do well in departing at morrow. Yer friends the breathless will keep their eyes peeled and their magic sparkling for us to have a safe journey out of the forests. We can all thank them for that." * the warrior says, then looks over at the wounded man.* "I'd not feed him just yet, he needs his body to heal inside. Ye carry some honey? I'd mix it with water and make him drink that, will keep his energy up."*


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Mar 31, 2014)

"I can apply more healing magic to him tomorrow, enough to get him on his feet, if not fully healed."


----------



## Axel (Apr 1, 2014)

Tekai's eyebrows arch at the casual mention if magic. Still, he has nothing to say, so remains silent. 

Not being able to contribute much to the conversation he begins preparing for sleep.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 1, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Impressive! See? Why would we shy such wonderful gifts? Lets get some rest so ye can work yer thing on yer wounded friend."* Sheng exclaims, surrounding the dying fire with stones to contain it during the night. He then rolls out some pelts over a pile of leaves. *"I doubt we can accommodate everyone here, but Sialfi should rest here for sure. Enough room for him and the ladies. I can sleep in the ground, done it before the first autumn anyways."*


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 1, 2014)

Seerah curls up with Asra, away from the others.


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 3, 2014)

As the fire dies down, Inguar makes sure Sialfi is as comfortable as possible. He then brings in the pelts he has used as a bedroll, placing them near Tekai. Before the boy can get to sleep, he takes a moment to sit near him. 

[sblock=Tekai]
Inguar keeps his voice low. "I'm sure this seems like a lot, and I don't know how to feel about it myself, but in my years I've seen magics more times than I care to. Healing magic is useful to the tribe, and only when necessary. But some magic, it's terrifying...that power, but it's not always the person who possesses it ye need worry about. Yer free to make yer own decisions, but protecting Niraya and Seerah is for the good of the tribe. Ye may not have my charms lad, but ye can outhunt any other man or woman among us, your opinion does carry weight." 
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC All]
Don't expend any of your food supplies for the day due to Sheng's meal. Unless Shayuri or Axel have any further actions, we will move forward to morning.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Apr 3, 2014)

[Sblock=Inguar]Tekai sighed. "Thank you Inguar. I think I just need some time I think. Maybe it will be clearer tomorrow."[/Sblock]

Ooc: no actions, carryon!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2014)

Niraya picks a spot fairly near the fire but a little away from folks and rolls out her bedroll. A good meal and a rough day has made her tired.

(OOC - Ready!)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 3, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng shifts uncomfortably on the ground, but is soon snoring loudly.


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 4, 2014)

As the party wakes up, they can see that the heavy snow has come to an end, though clouds loom outside, it is another cold, sunless day in the valley. Inguar is outside of the cave, feeding the horses.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 4, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng walked up late, grunting and coughing. He was frozen. He took a long swing of one of his most precious objects. A leather waterskin full of a strong drink. It would give himthe heat he needed in a cold night and the gastritis that has been giving him a bad time lately. The warrior ribs his neck and stands up, stitches and tries to find something to eat.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 4, 2014)

Seerah goes outside and finds a spot away from the group to whisper to Asra in strange mutterings.  Even with the seeming acceptance of Sheng and the others, she still preferred to be alone when preparing her magic.

When she is finished, she returns to the cave and places a hand on Sialfi's forehead, muttering strange syllables and rocking back and forth with her eyes closed.

Healing Hex in Sialfi (1d8+1=7)

The magic is stronger today, flowing through her like a spring stream.


----------



## Axel (Apr 4, 2014)

Tekai wakes early and heads outside bleary eyes to relieve himself. Yesterday was by far the most confusing and confronting day of his life, surpassing even the day that he learned that father had died. He took the opportunity to wander a short distance through the clean soft snow, enjoying the crunch of it beneath his feet. 

The cold air focused his mind wonderfully as he wandered, collecting a small number of the unnaturally straight pine branches that would serve to make arrows. Then he remembered the good arrowheads still stuck in the Orcs, no doubt buried with them, and cursed himself for an easily distracted fool. 

On his return to the cave, Tekai nodded and greeted those who were awake before fishing out a large chunk of hard sheep's cheese for breakfast - offering to share it amongst those that didn't mind it's sharp and salty taste (and leathery texture).


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 4, 2014)

Seerah’s magic flows into Sialfi, who certainly seems startled as he is brought quickly into consciousness. He has a look around a bit excitedly before clutching his abdomen as he focuses on his healer. “Seerah?” He attempts to sit up, finding it still uncomfortable, he remains on his back. “Where are we? Where is everyone?” As he finishes, Tekai enters the cave, offering the hunk of cheese.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 4, 2014)

Seerah shushes him and answers, "Everyone is here.  A kind woodsman, Sheng, aided us against the orcs and offered the hospitality of his cave last night."

She turns to Tekai, "Fetch Inguar and tell him Sialfi is awake and much improved."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2014)

Niraya dreamed.

[sblock=DREAM]She was standing in some kind of house made of smooth black stone. The house was HUGE though. Just the room she was standing in was big enough to fit a whole tribe into! There were holes in the walls at even intervals; flat on the bottom with tapering tops, that let a sullen red-tinted light in. The floor swept up towards the far end of the room, making a raised area upon which a large chair sat. The chair was made of gold as far as Niraya could tell...an insane amount of it, polished and gleaming, but enwrapped by black vines covered in thorns that made the chair unusable. The raised area near the chair was cracked as well, and more of the vines grew out of those cracks, making even approaching that large chair difficult and dangerous.

The air was warm, and she could hear a constant low rumbling, and felt vibrations in the floor on her bare feet.

"I was hoping you'd show up," came a familiar voice from behind her. Niraya spun around, fully expecting that the source of it would simply not be there...but it was.

It looked like her, if all the color had been stolen away from her, save a red color in her eyes. Even looking at it, Niraya felt a certain wrongness in its outline, and how it moved. It was as if it was just a very lifelike picture pasted over something else. Something different.

The Therion was smiling. "We have a lot to talk about."

Niraya looked around apprehensively and hugged herself. The surroundings were so alien, and the spectre before her so surreal. Even for a dream it seemed like it was too much. "Is this your world?"

It glanced idly around, then shrugged. "One of them. An old one. Old and nearly used up."

"Is it like this because of you?"

The Therion sighed and cast its scarlet eyes upward for a second. "That's a simple question with a complicated answer. Lets stick with the business at hand, shall we?"

"What business?" Niraya asked.

"Our pact." The Therion looked back at Niraya appraisingly. "The terms by which I loan you my power."

Niraya's stomach sank in her belly. _You don't have to agree,_ she told herself. _No matter what it says, you don't have to agree._ "All right. What do you want?"

"That's the easy part. I want you to kill things."

Silence stretched, with only the distant rumbling under their feet.

"What?" Niraya finally asked.

"Kill things," the Therion repeated. Its eyes never left her. "I don't care what. Or how. Or why. Kill things using my power, and you'll fulfill your end of the agreement. Simple, yes?"

The young girl swallowed nervously. "A little too simple. So...I could kill orcs?"

It grinned at her. "I would love for you to kill orcs."

Niraya frowned. "You really don't care?"

The Therion shrugged and strolled away, up the room towards the thorn-choked throne. "Nope. Most entities you'd want to contract with like to put in clauses and traps and loopholes...but frankly I don't have the patience for it. I like to boil things down to their essence. Kill things for me, and I get stronger. I get stronger, you get stronger. The feedback loop is its own incentive. There's no need for anything else. And if you change your mind, well, stop calling on me. Built-in escape clause."

Most of the words sailed over Niraya's head, but she caught the basic gist of it. Even that much made her head spin. "Why does killing things make you stronger?"

And just like that, the Therion was in front of Niraya again, gleaming red eyes boring into her own. 

"Don't try to understand me, Niraya," it said. "You can't. Your language doesn't even have the words for you to _start _to think about what I am." When Niraya squeaked in alarm and scrambled backwards, it sighed and rubbed its temple. "We've got to do something about your backbone, or lack therof."

Despite Niraya's fear and uncertainty, its words stung her. "All right then, I'll agree...but on one condition."

It raised an eyebrow. "Hm?"

"I want to know what you are. What...I am. What's happening to me. I know you know."

That little smile returned to the Therion's lips. A smile that Niraya had never had in her lifetime, stamped on a face unsettlingly like her own. "Are you sure? You can't unlearn something, you know."

Mouth and throat dry, Niraya nodded.

"Two out of three then. I'll tell you about yourself, and your powers."

"You too," insisted Niraya, though her voice was little more than a croak.

It shook its head. "First, it's impossible, as I've said. Second, I'm giving up as much as I'm willing to. You're not the only one, you know. There are other doors, other avenues, and I have all the time in all the worlds. Take it or leave it."

Niraya hesitated, but finally nodded. She needed to know. As it was, she was practically helpless, lost and adrift. Even if the Therion's information was incomplete, she could use it to find other sources. She needed this leg up though, a start. "All right," she said heavily. "Agreed."

The Therion went to her and pressed its thumb to her forehead. "Thus is the bargain struck," it said. A dull red heat sizzled in Niraya's forehead; not quite painful, but unsettling. "Thus is the pact made. Put your thumb here." The Therion lifted Niraya's hand to her forehead. When her thumb met that grey skin, a small circle bloomed there from where they touched. A mandala of flaming orange-red; a circle with a complex emblem within it.

"What is it?" she asked, awed and intimidated at the same time.

"It is the sigil of our bond. Now, as for the rest...it seems it will have to wait." The Therion took her hand away from Niraya...and Niraya realized her own hand was starting to become translucent.

"Wait!" she cried. "You still have to tell me everything! You promised!"

"In time," the Therion promised, stepping back smugly. "This isn't my doing anyway. You're just waking up is all."

Horrified, Niraya realized it was right. She could hear things now, people talking...smell the charcoal of the firepit...feel the chill in the air. "No! I want to learn! I want you to..."[/sblock]

Niraya suddenly sat up straight and shouted, "TELL ME!"

The aggrived expression on her face faded to one of embarrassment and confusion then. "Sorry."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 4, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng was eating a piece of goat cheese when Niraya woke up. He looked surprised for a split second before guessing she had had a bad dream. Understandable for the many events of the day before. He grinned. "Tell you what? Want me to tell you you are pretty again? You got to do something about that ego of yours, it will be your undoing." The warrior joked, winking, before returning to his breakfast.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2014)

Poor Niraya covered her flaming cheeks with her hands as her embarrassment intensified.

"No, it's not that..." she murmured. "Just...ugh, nevermind... I need some water." 

She went for her waterskin, nearly crushing it and spilling it everywhere in her haste.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Hah! What a mess! Lucky me I'm not living here any more. If ye want some cold water fer yer face there's an almost frozen waterfall outside. It's a good waker."* Sheng says.


----------



## Axel (Apr 6, 2014)

Tekai was startled by Niraya's outburst. "Take a walk outside. I find it helps to clear my mind."

"Sialfi, it is good to see you awake! I will tell you the story of how I slew a dozen Orcs to keep them from taking advantage of you later today! You don't know how lucky you are - they looked like they had been alone for awhile and would not have been gentle."


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 9, 2014)

"Twelve? It's very fortunate that despite your miss you caused a rock slide then." Sialfi coughs.

Inguar reenters the cave having heard Niraya's outburst, as he begins to ask if she is alright, he notices Sialfi stirring and rushes beside Seerah. "Ye've looked better, lad." Sialfi retorts with a weak smile, "You've been a pretty ugly fella the entire time I've known ye."  

Inguar gives a fake growl at the comment before turning his attention to Niraya, water spilled about. "Everything alright, girl?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2014)

Niraya nods, wishing she could huddle into a ball and sink into the ground.

"Fine," she says softly. "Just a..." Here Niraya pauses. The dream hadn't been bad, exactly. "...a dream. Strange and unsettling, but a dream. I'm used to them now."


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 9, 2014)

Seerah says quietly to Niraya, "If you'd like to talk about them, I would like to listen.  Perhaps I can provide insight into their meaning."  In truth, Seerah was intensely curious about Niraya and her powers...and why the Breathless were so interested in her.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"If ye lasses don't mind speaking on the cart, I'd like us to get movin' as soon as we can. Orcs don't wait for no one."* Sheng says, rolling his pelts and other belongings and throwing them over his shoulder. *"Goodbye cave!"* he exclaims, purposefully walking outside.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2014)

Niraya gave Seerah an apologetic look and nodded.

"On the cart," she promised. "Once we're under way."

She starts collecting her things as well to load them up so everyone can be on their way.

(OOC - I added a pic to the rogue's gallery for Niraya...though I'd had it up before, but guess not. I can't edit my character info on the wiki, sadly. Here it is for reference sake here too.)

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Apr 9, 2014)

"Let's go then," Tekai says as he heaves his pack onto the cart, keeping a quiver of arrows and his bow handy. "I will go wait at the bottom, by the stream, in case anyone else is about this morning."

With that, he left the fiddly and, to him, tricky business of getting horses into harnesses and the cart moving to others. _They know what to do better than I do anyway..._ What Tekai really wanted was half an hour or so alone and outside to think. His mind was no less bothered than before sleeping, and that in itself was bothersome, since everyone else seemed happy for Seerah and Niraya.  

And then there was Sheng mentioning how pretty Niraya was, which he hadn't really noticed before. It was not helping...

At the bottom of the slope Tekai hauled himself into the lowest branches of a yew tree. He sat, strung his bow and watched. And waited.


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 10, 2014)

Inguar looked about at everyone getting prepared, "I suppose it would be best to move quickly. Sialfi?" The young man nods, Inguar helps him to his feet and out to the cart. "I would prefer to sit in the back for the time being. Tekai can handle the lookout."   

As Sialfi climbs into the back of the cart, Inguar returns to the cave to round up the remainder of their belongings to put into the cart.

[sblock=MasqueradingVampire]
As the others are moving their belongings out to the cart, Seerah is drawn to the dead fire pit. A particular stone grabbing her attention, there appears to be the faintest of orange glows in its crevices. As she gets a closer look, it becomes obvious that the crevices were carved into it, though it could have been ages since as they have worn. She can discern that it is a rune.

[sblock=OOC]The SRD is not entirely clear on how the whole Witch spell list works. Mostly focusing on the Patron spells you receive. If you can't learn spells similar to a wizard, let me know.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Axel]
Tekai waits in the trees. He hears a rustling nearby, spotting some wild rice in the stream, among it, a duck is having a meal for itself.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC All]
Once everyone is ready, we'll be on the road. Everyone please give me 3 1d20 rolls.

Added Niraya's pic to the wiki, hopefully I will have some time to update a few other things there this weekend. 
[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 10, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I use either the Paizo PRD or www.d20pfsrd.com as my primary reference site.  Witches only gain new spells via leveling, as their familiar actually "stores" all of the spells they know.  That's why they have to commune with their familiar to prepare spells each morning.  If a rune works like a scroll (allowing Seerah to cast it from the rune and expending it that way) then it will still be useful, I think.[/sblock]

Seerah pockets the stone for the moment, planning to examine it later.  She sends Asra to join Tekai to serve as another set of eyes and ears while Seerah herself climbs into the back of the cart with Sialfi.

_Edit OOC: Derp, almost forgot about these.
_
1d20=14, 1d20=11, 1d20=20


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 10, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng hauls his things over the cart, and gives the vehicle an appreciative look. *"Really nice, really nice." *He quickly climbs up, and helps Sialfi up.* "Come 'ere mate, there ye go."* Once Sialfi is settled on the cart, Sheng looks if anyone else requires a hand to move on board. Specially the shy shepherdess.

Rolls: 5,12,8.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2014)

Niraya slings her pack up over the side of the cart, then climbs up onto one of the wide wheels and hoists herself over the side...only then noticing Sheng's offered hand. She gives him a grateful smile and sits down beside where her pack fell.

(OOC - Rolls! 2, 15, 16)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4463495/


----------



## Axel (Apr 12, 2014)

*Tekai*

Tekai smiles to himself as he spots the duck.  _No sneakers around if the duck is happy to eat. _  He takes his time stringing his bow, slowly so as not to startle the animal.  Besides, sometimes other ducks come to see what a single has found...

With no other birds coming to join the first, Tekai draws and aims at the duck.  His father's voice from when he was a small boy, unable to manage the pull of a man's bow, reminds him how to aim for water birds, _Son, you must aim ahead of the bird.  And above it.  But not too much, down two fingers...There!  These birds can hear well, better than you and I, and they hear the thump of a bow before the arrow can reach them.  Not knowing what it is, they panic and take the wing.  Every creature on the All Father's earth has something special.  People are smart, and can think best.  So, we must use our smarts to think what the duck would do.  And then plan for it._

Still smiling at the memory, Tekai drew and fired at the duck.  The rhythm of hunting was much more pleasurable than war.  Aim and draw at leisure, rather than as fast as possible...

[sblock=ooc]
Don't know how you want to manage shooting at a duck, so left the outcome unwritten.  If it depends on the first of these three rolls I'd say the duck is headed for the pot...

Dice rolls as requested:  20, 4, 18
[/sblock=ooc]


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 12, 2014)

As preparations finalize at the cart, Inguar announces he is going to check on Tekai. 

[sblock=Axel]
Tekai's arrow flies true as he get a clean kill on the duck. As he retrieves his prize, Inguar arrives from nearby. "We are ready, Tekai." He looks at the rice plants in the water. "Shame we don't have time to harvest this. It could get us a long way through our journey." 

[sblock=OOC]Oops, lost part of the post. You can presume when hunting that you hit an animal if that's what you are going for. The survival check has already been made, no need to roll to hit. The duck is about two days worth of supplies for one person.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=OOC MasqueradingVampire]
Thanks for that. The rune may be used as a scroll, this particular rune creates a swirl of snow around the caster (Esentially it's Obscuring Mist). 
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Apr 13, 2014)

"There might be more further down. In any case, we have enough food for the next few days. Can't expect more than that," Tekai says as he pulls the arrow out the duck's carcass. _Today could be a great day! Nothing wrong with this one,_ he thinks, giving the arrow a brief inspection before returning it to the quiver. 

"It is good you were so slow this morning Inguar. Otherwise dinner may not have appeared with this clanking great cart upwind scaring everything off!" Tekai crosses the remaining space and jumps up into the vacant seat. The lookout seat. 

He only hesitated a moment, then passed the duck into the back before settling in, and unstringing his bow again. In the constant dampness outdoors, the linen strings rarely survived long. Even less if they were kept in tension on the bow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

"Food, outstanding" says Sheng and quickly starts to pull of the feathers from the duck, taking care to put them away in a bag, they were good isolators and cushion material.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 13, 2014)

Seerah is content to ride for the moment, trusting in the survival and navigation skills of the others.  She studies Niraya, trying, unsuccessfully most likely, to not stare creepily.


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 14, 2014)

The cart rolls on for some time. Outside of the occasional howling of wolves in the woods, the day is mostly uneventful, conversation occasionally picks up and dies back out on the long trails, characters fall in and out of sleep. Sialfi makes mention of a dream about Niraya seeming to turn into something while she sleeps, though Inguar changes the subject quickly. Sialfi expresses his gratitude to Seerah for healing him, though there is obvious apprehension in his tone. He doesn't seem to be overly friendly toward Sheng, though not hostile, he seems to have a hard time trusting an outsider to the tribe itself as well as tribal life, he does express gratitude and shows respect, understanding that the others are more aware of events leading up to his healing. After a brief discussion of survival techniques between the group, Sheng impresses Sialfi with a few tricks he hadn't heard before, though a couple of them bring him to press him.

"So, how exactly did you end up on your own back there?"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 14, 2014)

Seerah finally gets up the nerve to speak to Niraya, having spent most of the day trying to figure out what to say, "What does it feel like?  When...when the spirit is with you?"


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 14, 2014)

[sblock=OOC MasqueradingVampire]Was that out loud?[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 14, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Not loud enough for Sialfi to hear, no.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2014)

Niraya, having somewhat studiously avoided Seerah's scrutiny before, glances at her now and shrugs. Her eyes cut to the where the others are sitting, and she scoots over closer to the seeress so they can speak more quietly.

"It's strange," she says. "At first, it was like I was in an entirely different place...a sort of endless constant fog, where it could speak to me. And when I came back here, my body was different." Niraya pauses for a moment, thinking back on that time. "It was...powerful. I was powerful. Strong and big and...it felt _good_. Like I could do anything."

"I never felt like it wasn't ME though," she muses. "I never felt like I wasn't in control."

The young woman sighs. "I was going to find out more...I met the spirit again in my dream, but I woke up before it could tell me anything. It...we made a deal." Niraya gives Seerah a nervous look. "It wants me to kill things. It said it didn't care what, or why. I didn't have time to ask much more."


----------



## Axel (Apr 14, 2014)

Tekai's ears perk up as he hears Sialfi ask the very same question that has been nagging at him. _What does a man with a metal sword and obvious skills have to do to be outcast from his tribe?!_


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 14, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Niraya, having somewhat studiously avoided Seerah's scrutiny before, glances at her now and shrugs. Her eyes cut to the where the others are sitting, and she scoots over closer to the seeress so they can speak more quietly.
> 
> "It's strange," she says. "At first, it was like I was in an entirely different place...a sort of endless constant fog, where it could speak to me. And when I came back here, my body was different." Niraya pauses for a moment, thinking back on that time. "It was...powerful. I was powerful. Strong and big and...it felt _good_. Like I could do anything."
> 
> ...




Seerah muses, "I wonder if it would be possible for me to communicate with it."  Her gaze lingers a little too long before she closes her eyes, "It sounds similar to...certain aspects of my magic.  I made a deal as well, first to the patron of my...my mentor, and then to a different entity when I joined this tribe, forsaking the first in the process.  Neither speak to me, however, in the same ways your spirit seems to."

She didn't mention the vision of Valgvalia, the Ice Queen.  She wasn't sure if that had been her patron, the Ice Queen herself somehow, or a hallucination.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Well...That's a long story my friend, and I guess we do have the time eh?"* Sheng replied. He tries to spread his legs to get more confortable, but the crowded cart prevents him from doing so. He wasn't sure how will the rest react to his story, but being godless is almost as bad in the eyes of the ignorant as casting magical spells, and he trusted these good people was neither ignorant nor quick to anger. He cleared his throat.
*"I lived in a tribe far north from here. It's a bigger tribe, from what Inguar has told me about yours. We were closer to some small orc settlements, and we had the men to spare so there was always a few trained warriors in our tribe, occasionally we would find a small orc scouting party, and our survival depended on their quick demise, so our warriors always travelled with the hunters and gatherers, and with our own scouts. And young Sheng was always around the warriors ye know? I learned much from them, and also from the herbalist and from everyone that could stand that little annoying me around. The herbalist even taught me how to use a rune of power, can you imagine?.... But with curiosity comes understanding of things, I figured, if anyone can learn this useful and forbidden art, why is it forbidden? When I came to age I was puzzled by the All-father thing, I suspected that all the tabu came from this cult. So I harassed our Gothi for explanations, and many he gave me, thinking he'd convince me. But nay, it ain't convincing ol' Sheng of things that have no sense. I don't believe in this entity the gothis proclaim to have created all. There's so much logical holes in their stories,  its just impossible for me to believe in that. Perhaps my mistake was to tell him that..." *Sheng reads the faces of the rest, seeing how his godless nature would sink in in them. Perhaps he wasn't the wisest of men, making the same mistake twice, but his boldness, or stupidity, might be rewarded this time. Perhaps. If no one seems to be ready to skewer him and burn him in a pyre, he continues.
*"He planted this little baby in my tent." *he says, patting the sword. *"An old metal sword, from old times. I learnt from one of the elders that such treasures can some times be found among ancient ruins. You can see its no orc sword, but most of the people of my tribe didn't see that. The Gothi framed me and got me expelled from the tribe, claiming I had dealings with the orcs. There were a few friends there that stood in my defence, but there was little they could against the rest. So as to not endanger their own lives, I decided to walk away. I had learnt many things and thought that I could stand a chance in the wilderness by myself. In the end, this sword that damned me also saved my life in more than one occasion, where a stone sword would have broken, this little fella stud firm and allowed me to walk away in one piece. I've been alone for a year now, moving from here to there, before finding the cave. I was looking for some game when this white owl startled me, and by chance I found some footprints that lead me to the orcs that where ambushing ye. I advanced slowly, and smacked one right off the cliff with my shield! Hah! You should have seen the face of his friend! His only reaction was a clumsy club attack, which of course I dodged. Next thing he knew was that his head was falling down the slope while his body was still standing there."* he brags, chuckling.


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 15, 2014)

"Magic is forbidden because it's dangerous!" Sialfi burst with what strength he had. "We don't know where it comes from, it may be a gift from the gods, but there are those that do not commune with them. A person's magic might come from a rune, but who knows what the runes could unleash if someone does not understand them? It is nothing to be trifled with." He caught his breath.  "And how dare you call us a cult and question the Gothis? You would question Rofna, when she has done much for us? How do you know that your Gothi planted that sword?"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 15, 2014)

Seerah's eyes open as Sialfi's words get her attention, "Why do you take Sheng's words so personally?  I heard no insults directed at us.  And who are you to question one such as he when you and I share his story, only a few verses further in the telling?  Hjamofir welcomed you and I to the tribe with open arms, did he not?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 15, 2014)

Niraya shrank back a bit from Sialfi's outburst, but then lifted her voice a little and said, "I think...I hope...that what makes magic dangerous is not where it comes from, but how it's used."

"I mean...does it really matter who made a spear? It's the hand that holds it that decides who to strike, and why."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 15, 2014)

Piston Honda said:


> "Magic is forbidden because it's dangerous!" Sialfi burst with what strength he had. "We don't know where it comes from, it may be a gift from the gods, but there are those that do not commune with them. A person's magic might come from a rune, but who knows what the runes could unleash if someone does not understand them? It is nothing to be trifled with." He caught his breath.  "And how dare you call us a cult and question the Gothis? You would question Rofna, when she has done much for us? How do you know that your Gothi planted that sword?"




*"Easy there kid, I'm not calling ye a cult, you can believe in green ogres if ye want, I don't care, nor I don't judge ye fer what you believe in, I'm just saying I aint believing it. And Gothi are people, just like ye and me, they come in all varieties, this Ronfa can be a good person, but not because she's a Gothi. I know that son of an orc Fafnarl planted the sword, he was grinning maliciously the last time I cast my eyes upon my former tribe and was the only one that really hated me for not believing in the All-Father."* Sheng explains, trying to contain the outraging wounded lad. Seerah's intervention in his favour tranquilized the warrior somewhat. He draws a black charcoal. *"Yer words are quite strong fer a man that owes his life to magic."* he says pointing at Sialfi with the charcoal, then starts drawing something on the floor of the cart. A circle, with two smaller circles at each side, and then he starts inscribing tiny symbols, forming a fourth circle that connects the other two. *"Runes, and magic are safer than most people think. A rune is like a machine, like this cart, it does what it does, and nothing more. If you use it incorrectly, it just won't do anything. A simpleton like myself can understand a basic rune, remember it and use it, and there's no chance I'll be summoning a horde of demons to plague the land. If there is a rune for doing that, I doubt I would even understand its a rune." *Sheng explains, and takes out his waterskin, uncorks it and holds it with his feet, while he puts his open palm down over the rune he just draw and the other hand forming a fist over the mouth of the waterskin. He starts humming and chanting softly, and the rune glows with a faint blue hue, as water vapour in the air starts whirling around his closed fist, drawn to the centre of it. Sheng's hand soon starts dripping water, and then pouring a continuous flow of clean water into the waterskin. After a few moments, the glow dissappears and so does the flow of water vapour and water from Sheng's hand. As Sheng lift his open palm from the rune, the drawing is blurred and useless.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 15, 2014)

Seerah smiled at Sheng's display.  There was more to this outcast than met the eye, it seemed.


----------



## Axel (Apr 16, 2014)

Tekai sat tight-lipped in the front of the cart, listening intently but not speaking. To a point, he agreed with Sialfi. Magic terrified the living wits out of him. Still, if his thinking and restless night had gained any insight it was that he was scared of magic because he didn't understand it. 

_It is useful to be patient and cautious with anything new. Until I understand what is happening to Niraya and Seerah it is best to protect them, so I can learn more. But I will not join in!_ he resolved, listening to the arguments back and forth. 

Finally, after Sheng's display, he speaks up. "Sheng, where does this water come from? I understand how a spear moves from here to there. But where has the water come from, and how did you move it?"


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 16, 2014)

Sialfi seemed a bit taken aback by Niraya. “But magic is no spear to be picked up and set down, to be made by our hands. It is something you take into yourself, from sources we do not understand. If you let it in, who knows what else you could take in without knowing. Could magic transfer part of something into you? Turn you into that? Maybe magic comes from gods, maybe it comes from devils. And one does not have to believe for them to be real. But it, it’s power comes from something, otherwise it’s nothing more than meaningless shapes.” He begins to realize his pleas are falling on deaf ears and becomes lost in thought.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 16, 2014)

Seerah falls into a troubled silence, Sialfi's words ringing a little too true.  He was right, there was a price, at least for her.  She wondered about Niraya as well.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2014)

"My friend the herbalist told me that this rune allows you to gather water vapor in your hand, and it turns into liquid form by itself, like in a cloud. So you could say the water is all around us.  Quinn also said that magic energy is permeating us, like sunlight, or wind and that runes allow us to give shape or harness it to do something useful for us people. I'm just a warrior with a few tricks, but I'll love to learn more." Seemingly happy with his defense Sheng smiles.


----------



## Axel (Apr 16, 2014)

"I still don't understand how it works. Even things I can't do, like flying. Or can't do well, like making a basket, I can mostly understand how others do. This..." he gestured at the water and smudged charcoal, "I do not see how you do it."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"If you want to know how to do it, then I'm afraid we'll need more time than a cart ride. Months, even years to learn this stuff my friend. It's no easy stuff for people like ye and me who lack the gift."* Sheng says, leaning his head to the side, towards the two woman. Noticing the consternation in young Sialfi Sheng moves to his side and pats him in the back. *"Relax man, ye almost die with an orc javaline in yer chest, you should be all smiles and joy with her!"* he says pointing at Seerah. Then, whispering *"Ye might be lucky and she'll take you."* he winks.


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 16, 2014)

[sblock=MasqueradingVampire]
Seerah notices a look of aggravation on the face of Sialfi as Sheng slides next to him.[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Did she hear Sheng's whisper about her?[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC MasqueradingVampire]Yes, however, the look was on his face the instant Sheng came over, he didn’t appear to react much to the whisper, he at least did not look any more irritated.[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 16, 2014)

Seerah says to Sheng, "Give him space.  The ancient ways are not so easily dismissed for many."


----------



## Axel (Apr 17, 2014)

Tekai tried not laugh at Sheng's comment. _Seerah choose a man?! I think Niraya might leave her goats before that happens..._ He turned away and faced forward, face straining. 

Still, he couldn't know her well yet. It was hard to remember they had only met the strange man yesterday, so much had happened recently.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 17, 2014)

"He seems like a smart guy, he'll get it soon enough" with another pat on the troubled young man's back Sheng shifted to his original aside of the cart, tossing a wink at Niraya as he does so.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2014)

Niraya gave him a slightly confused smile in return, not sure what the wink was supposed to mean. He'd been talking to Sialfi, hadn't he? Was he implying that she herself would claim Sialfi? That thought nearly made her laugh. He seemed nice enough, but there were other women in the tribe who were far more interested in him than she'd ever be. And better liked too.

She had far too many questions remaining to think about things like that anyway. It occurred to her that there was one other time the 'spirit' talked to her; a time she had more control over than sleep and dreams. When she called on it, there'd been a time when they'd spoken in a strange place wrapped in thick fog. Not for LONG, but maybe long enough to get some answers.

...but with Sialfi awake, and clearly very nervous about magic, perhaps this wasn't the best time. It was maddening though, having the means to get what she wanted, but having to wait and wait and wait!

"Sheng," Niraya said, trying to take her mind off things. "What do you know about orcs in the area? Have you seen their camp? Do they roam around, or have they made one of their villages?"


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 18, 2014)

[sblock=OOC Voda]There haven’t been many Orcs in the region within a couple days of Sheng's cave, the rare party wanders through and that would easily overtake a couple people, but no camps or settlements. There really hasn’t been much in terms of anything other than wildlife. Sheng may realize now that this could be a result of the presence of the Breathless in the area, and having no real idea of the boundary to what they consider their “territory”.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 22, 2014)

Sheng smiles at the shepherdess *"Not many, one or two scouts parties like the one we destroyed in a whole year. Now that I think of it, perhaps the Breathless keep them in check, this is their territory, as they said so I'm guessing they don't like orcs settling about. So I'm guessing there won't be any in our trail, but wouldn't hurt keeping the eyes peeled, because I've seen some "interesting and potentially deadly" wildlife."* he replies.


----------



## Axel (Apr 24, 2014)

Recovering from the thought of either of the two women in the cart claiming a mate, Tekai chimes in, "They couldn't be too far away though. Can't imagine them travelling more than a day or two unless there's something they think worthwhile."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Really? I thought scouting parties would travel fer weeks before going back to their main camp. Ye learn something new every day, eh?"* Sheng says, seemingly surprised by the new information.


----------



## Axel (Apr 25, 2014)

"I'm just guessing, but whatever they steal has to be carried back. Walking a couple if weeks with a heavy bag on your back would be so stupid I don't even think Orcs would go for it."


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 27, 2014)

Inguar chimes in, a bit solemnly “I don’t know that they plunder much to take back. What they cannot consume, they kill or raze.”


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 28, 2014)

The party rolls onward for the rest of the day, with only brief breaks before finding a good cave to camp in for the night, Inguar tells a few stories while he cooks the duck Tekai caught along with the last of the potatoes.


That night, without the protection of the Breathless, the group takes turns keeping watch; Seerah takes the first watch, followed by Sheng, followed by Sialfi, who declared that he was strong enough to wake everyone.


The party wakes up as the morning light creeps into the cave, Sheng and Niraya realize they weren’t woke up to keep watch. They notice that Inguar seems a bit confused as well. Seerah and Tekai seem unconcerned at first upon waking up. It is then that Niraya notices that her spear is positioned near the entrance, well reinforced at an angle. Just inside the bushes leading into the cave, a rope is drawn tight across the span of the entrance, with loose rocks being placed below it. Though the trap is simple and quick to set up, it looks effective. Sialfi is not in sight.


[sblock=OOC All]Expend one day of rations each.[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 28, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Is the trap set up to keep us in or to keep intruders out?[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 28, 2014)

[sblock=ooc all]Intruders out. [/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 29, 2014)

Seerah's voice is tinged with disappointment and sadness, "He has left us."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 29, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"What? What do you mean he has left us? He was in no condition to travel by himself, leaving us would mean dying in the forest, I doubt he could be so reckless."* Sheng interjected. He gave an appreciative look at the spear trap. *"Perhaps he went hunting?"*


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 29, 2014)

"Without telling us?  No.  He is gone.  I fear our talk of magic and what he has seen was too much for him.  He is too ingrained in the traditional ways."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 29, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng scratches the back of his head at Seerah's words. *"... But where could he go to? Ye think he's trying to get to your tribe first to warn them about ye?"* he then gulps. *"Or me?"*


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Apr 29, 2014)

"I don't know.  He was an outsider to the tribe just as I was so I don't know if his word will carry any weight with the chieftain.  Inguar, do you think he would do such a thing?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2014)

"Sialfi was an outsider once too," Niraya says quietly from the corner she'd been observing everything from. She eyed her spear in particular. The mental image of Sialfi taking it, standing over her, with no one else conscious, was a disquieting one. Had he been tempted? "He could have done much worse. He even tried to make sure nothing would surprise us when he left."

She waves a hand at the trap.

"That took time, and effort to do. I don't think he'd have bothered if he couldn't stomach us. There must be something else going on."


----------



## Axel (Apr 30, 2014)

Tekai had been quietly sitting and thinking while the others discussed. "We might be confusing a things here. If Sialfi hated Seerah and Niraya so much he would have just slit their throats while we all slept, before leaving or killing the rest of is. He may have some things in his head that need to be sorted out and wandered off, getting into trouble." 

Tekai sighed, not really wanting to add the last idea that had popped uninvited to his head. "Or he might be so unhappy that he has taken his own life, so as not to burden us. Whether he took food or not could tell us his plans."  He stood and walked to were the food supplied were, on and around the cart.


----------



## Piston Honda (Apr 30, 2014)

Inguar sighs as he takes a look at the other side of the bushes. In case there are further surprises. “There is no certainty as to what he will do, he’s a conflicted boy, and the way things are, I cannot blame him. I doubt he would have great sway with Hjalmofir, but with others he could stir up conflict.”

[sblock=Tekai]Tekai steps through the bushes, first noticing the sunlight shining down, the air remains chilly, but it is a welcome relief from the constant overcast and snow. As Tekai walks out to check the cart, he notices that the supplies have definitely been rifled through, but more importantly he notices that Botheidr is absent. The horse’s trail indicates a slow walk, with human foot prints beside them heading back the way the party came from.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (May 1, 2014)

Tekai returns to the cave, looking worried. "He has taken Botheidr and a good measure of food, then gone back the way we came. I think it was his free choice to leave us."


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 1, 2014)

Seerah nods, unsurprised, "Then we should respect his wish and not pursue him."


----------



## Axel (May 1, 2014)

"Can the cart move without Botheidr?"


----------



## Piston Honda (May 1, 2014)

Inguar speaks a bit solemnly. “Aye, Volnir can pull the cart alone. Unfortunately, it’d be best to lighten the load.” He heads outside to the cart and looks around for a few moments before returning. “He’s got some of my medical supplies, food for himself and Botheidr; from the amount taken, he has more than enough to make it back to the tribe, if he knows the way.”

[Sblock=OOC All]Food supplies have been drained, everyone remove another day’s worth of food supplies.[/Sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2014)

"What about us?" Niraya asks. Something occurs to her then, and she adds with a moment of hesitation, "...maybe I can help?"

At the look the others give her, she goes on quickly, "I can bring horses. Little ones. But I can't make them stay for long. But...when I change, I'm pretty strong. Maybe I can help pull the cart?"


----------



## Axel (May 1, 2014)

"I don't know if we should draw attention to ourselves so much, Niraya," Tekai says while looking worried. "I would like to stay here a day or two to recover our food stocks. When we go again I guess we will be walking."

Not really wanting to voice the obvious action in his head, Tekai decides to anyway. "I can catch Sialfi by tomorrow if I tried. Would that help?"


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 2, 2014)

"No.  He has his reasons.  If we confront him...I don't think it would end well."


----------



## Axel (May 2, 2014)

Tekai shrugged. "Probably not, no," he said, sighing and sitting down again. "I will go looking for food after breakfast. It would not be smart to keep going without more supplies."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 6, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"I can lend ye a hand if ye want Tekai." *Sheng offered. *"I still don't get it, why return to Breathless territory? I wasn't disturbed by them, but I'm not sure about him, he seems disturbed. I don't think they would treat him well... Specially after our little encounter the other night."*


----------



## Piston Honda (May 7, 2014)

“I doubt he is as interested in visiting the Breathless so much as passing through the way he knows back to our tribe’s current camp. Tekai’s suggestion that we recover our food supplies is wise, Sialfi has several hours lead, a food supply and a horse, chasing him down creates unnecessary risk. As for your recommendation Niraya…” He pauses, looking at her face, determined to help, “Is it wise to change your form again for such a menial task? I have little understanding of the toll it takes on you, admittedly, but if you can summon smaller horses, perhaps that will suffice.” He looks back to the others. “The sun is shining, even if we don’t all believe it a sign from the All-Father, we can all agree that it is a sign of a good day to hunt. Perhaps we can gauge how much further North we must travel.”

[sblock=OOC All]You may of course press on or pursue Sialfi if a consensus is reached. If hunting/foraging is everyone’s vote, roll your own Survival checks.[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 7, 2014)

Seerah waits until she can get Niraya alone, "You should not demean yourself and your powers.  You are not a beast of burden."

_OOC: Invisible Castle hiccupped on me but I rolled a 9 on the Survival check.  _


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 7, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Aye, I see. Well, we all agree we want to eat eventually, and a shinny sun brings as much comfort to me as to any follower of the faith indeed." *Sheng takes a deep breath, and with his everlasting smile on his face, he strolls to grab his bow and quiver, and darts outside. *"Let's play a game, the one that gets more hunt wins, are you up to the challenge? Hah!" *the warrior says, jumping over some bushes and rushing to the woods in search of game.

Survival: 21


----------



## Axel (May 8, 2014)

*Tekai*

Tekai looks Sheng up and down before replying softly, "Sheng, I think we will hunt separately to double our chances.  Do not get stuck looking for meat.  Grains, nuts and berries are just as useful."  As the big guy jumps up and runs off like his pants were on fire, Tekai is pleased that he declined Sheng's company.  With a smile to Inguar and the two women, he slips a quiver and his bow over his shoulder and steps out into the sunshine.  

Unfamiliar with the general area, Tekai heads toward the stream that he found the duck yesterday.  Much of the day passes without sight or sound of anything greatly worthwhile as he searches in vain for another patch of wild rice - cursing his foolishness at not harvesting while he had the chance.  Dejected, frustrated and late in the day he returns to the cave, with barely a handful of pine nuts and chestnuts to show for his efforts.

Survival:  1d20+6=11  (Bugger...)


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2014)

"I can't make the horse stay long enough," says Niraya to Inguar dejectedly. "It only stays for a little while, then disappears again."

Then to Seerah she lowers her voice as well, "It's not demeaning to help. We may wind up having to push the cart anyway...it's too useful to leave behind."

The arguments about it drawing too much attention have traction though, and she reluctantly accepts that. She goes with the other foragers to find food, but she's distracted by her predicament, and while she manages to spear a rabbit as it flees, it's not much for a group this size.

(Survival: 14)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4494796/


----------



## Piston Honda (May 8, 2014)

Tekai and Niraya return to their temporary cave, a bit disappointed with their catches to find a smiling Sheng skinning a wild boar and a sack of root vegetables. Inguar is also there, apparently having found a good patch of potatoes and some rice, as well as a good amount of bird eggs.

[sblock=Seerah]
Seerah seems to be having no luck in the wild today, mostly spoiled vegetables. Late in the day, a hungry Seerah comes across a berry bush. The berries look ripe, but before she reaches in, she notes the leaves of the plant and realizes the berries are particularly poisonous. These berries can be harvested to make a potentially deadly poison.[/sblock]  

[sblock=OOC All]
Tekai and Niraya found enough food to cover today. Sheng found two days worth of food as well as covering today. Seerah expends one day of rations.

Tekai, Sheng, and Niraya all find signs of larger game, but did not see much in the nearby forest.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 8, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Rice, nice. How many arrows did you spend on that wild beast eh? Haha! Seems like I won the game." * says the warrior. His cheerful attitude makes what could be taken as mocking to be a playful teasing. 
Sheng looks appreciatively at Niraya *"Niraya, well done. Ye've beaten Tekai at his own game."*
Still smiling, Sheng makes quick work of the boar's skin, rolling it and leaving it aside for later. 
*"You have some salt in yer cart Inguar? This baby might be a bit too much for the five of us, we could salt some for later."* he asks, while cutting off the limbs.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 8, 2014)

[sblock=GM Only (well, I can't actually prevent you from clicking, but, you know, it makes me feel better)]Seerah carefully harvests as much of the poison berries as she can, secreting them away in an inner pouch for later.[/sblock]

Seerah returns to the cave empty handed...and hungry, Asra at her side.

"I have had no luck in foraging and my rations are gone.  Would someone be willing to share?"


----------



## Piston Honda (May 8, 2014)

“Of course girl; can’t have anyone go hungry on our journey.” Inguar offers a few eggs. “The potatoes and rice will keep us on the road. I also found some Lusec. Gods, I hate trying to collect it myself, but I feared I mightn’t find it again, and we could use some medical supplies restored. ” He carefully removes the flower from his pack. “I used no arrows this day, but this could be the difference between life and death.” Inguar smiles. “We also have plenty of salt."

[sblock=Seerah]
The flower was surprisingly well harvested

[sblock=OOC]Lusec
With a couple of hours or so, Seerah is capable on a simple herbology check to make this into two vials of medicine (Roughly: Cure Light Wounds) or one application of salve (Roughly: Cure Moderate Wounds). An exceptional check could result in a better yield. It is best to use this flower as quickly as possible.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 8, 2014)

"Is anyone still wounded from yesterday's battle?" Seerah looks over everyone to be sure.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng retrieves the salt from Inguar, while shaking his head at Seerah. *"I'm fine, no need to waste yer medicine on ol' Sheng."* he says, as he places a cloth on the floor, then the salt, then the meat, more salt, and warps the whole package. 
*"Tekai, be a nice boy and help me gather some timber, we are still on the woods, no need to deplete yer stocks of wood if we can help it." * he says, trailing off to the cave entrance. He looks back and Niraya *"Have the meat ready for cookin', we'll be back soon."*


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2014)

Niraya nods and scootches over to where the meat is being prepared to fill in.

"What do you think Sialfi's going to tell them?" she asks Seerah.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 9, 2014)

Seerah attends to preparing and preserving a healing salve while she answers Niraya, "I do not believe he hates us, he is simply afraid.  Fear can do strange things to men.  I believe Hjalmofir is wise enough to see beyond fear, regardless of what Sialfi says or does."

Seerah's voice takes on an edge, "But, if fear does win out, we should be prepared to strike out on our own.  Perhaps with Tekai and Sheng.  There are many questions...for both of us, the answers to which cannot be found within the tribe.  We are destined for greater things, you and I."

Seerah's thoughts drift to Rofna.  Would Rofna come with them if they chose to leave?  Probably not.  Her loyalties were with her family.  Seerah sighs heavily, beginning to mourn for something she never truly had.


----------



## Axel (May 11, 2014)

Tekai's irritation at his failure is quickly replaced by genuine enthusiasm and happiness at Sheng's success. He darts outside and does his best to bring back several armfuls of (mostly) dry wood - the previous day's snow had made everything damp, just the degree of wetness varied. 

Before Sheng finishes dressing the boar Tekai has a fire started, though it sputters and smokes on account of the damp wood. 

In response to Seerah's question about wounds, Tekai shakes his head. "Sialfi was the only one hurt, as far as I know. They never got within fifty yards of me. Except the one that Sheng knocked off the cliff."


----------



## Piston Honda (May 12, 2014)

Inguar tells Seerah he is fine, that stocking more healing supplies is good before he steps out for a short time with a stone pot, returning with some water to boil some of the vegetables in. He watched the water for some time before it came to a boil. “I’m hoping this to be the extent of our excitement for the remainder of this journey.” He says simply before beginning to toss vegetables inside. “We may need to gather more. We can probably travel another day, and perhaps there will be more there for us.” 

[sblock=Seerah]
Seerah is able to make a salve with no difficulty. She does not have enough left over to prepare a second application, but just enough to experiment with. Out of sight, using a tiny amount of the berries she collected, she is confident that she would be able to create an antitoxin using Lusec to dilute and counteract the poison.

[sblock=OOC]Seerah obtains a small amount of salve. (Acts as Cure Moderate Wounds, will heal 17 HP, no roll required for that). She does not produce enough Antitoxin to use, but with some whole Lusec and a dose of poison, she could potentially produce three antitoxins.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC All]
If nobody has anything else, we will move on to tomorrow, if you prefer to set out for more foraging, go ahead and make your survival check. If you guys want to press Northward instead, throw that out there.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (May 12, 2014)

"We should keep moving," Tekai says from where he tends to the growing fire. "If we slow down, which we must now with just the one horse, and take it in turns to stand guard then it should be possible for the rest of us to forage as we go. I would prefer that to remaining in one place for too long."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng nods *"Aye, I agree, moving on would be good, we can get food on the move."*


----------



## Shayuri (May 17, 2014)

Niraya nods her agreement. Unless they wanted to try to found a new village, they'd have to get moving.

"I won't be much help with the cart then," she said. "I'll go on ahead a bit...find a good path, and make sure there's no dangers waiting."


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 17, 2014)

Seerah puts her hand on Niraya's shoulder, "I don't think its wise for you to be alone.  Tekai is more skilled as a scout and my cat is always near."


----------



## Axel (May 18, 2014)

"It would not hurt to have company," Tekai replied. "It is good to have another pair of eyes and ears when we must forage on the move." 

_It would be no hardship to have Niraya with me. She is easy company and doesn't prattle on like most girls._


----------



## Piston Honda (May 20, 2014)

The night passes, the party has a meal of roast boar and a stew of root vegetables. The remains are salted and preserved. They wake to another day of welcome sunlight and make preparations swiftly before departing, Tekai and Niraya exploring ahead, Sheng and Seerah keeping with the cart, foraging as they can, they seem to have plenty of time as the cart definitely seems slower with one horse, though with less weight aboard, the pace isn’t as bad as it seems.
[sblock=Tekai/Niraya]
Early in the day, the pair spot a rather large deer in the woods, and are able to bring him down. Most of the day is fairly quiet. Late in the day, Tekai spies a couple snare traps in the woods. As the sun begins to set, Niraya spots a campfire a way into the woods.
[sblock=OOC]With the buck and a few other finds, the two of you found about eight days worth of food supplies.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Sheng/Seerah]
Sheng and Seerah don’t find much game in the wake of Tekai and Niraya, but are able to come across plenty of nuts and nonpoisonous berries. The path is quiet, Inguar remains quiet and focused on driving the cart forward. Late in the day, Sheng does find a good-sized rabbit in a snare a few feet off the path, it seems fresh.
[sblock=OOC]Berries and nuts were plentiful, between the two of you, you accrued about five days worth of food supplies. The rabbit is not included, as it has not been taken yet.
[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=OOC Food supplies clarification]To make sure this is clear, one day of food supplies is one day for a single person, you may divide by whole days among yourselves as you wish.[/sblock]


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 20, 2014)

Seerah asks Asra to shadow Tekai and Niraya, keeping them in sight but staying out of sight herself.  Seerah is restless much of the day, feeling uneasy, as if something terrible is about to happen.


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2014)

Niraya grabs Tekai's arm excitedly and points, crouching down as she does.

"Look! There's a fire over there. See?"

She waits for a second, watching the thin wisp of smoke and the way the distant light flickers ever so subtly.

"We should find out who it is. Quietly. We don't want to bring the cart near if there's orcs."


----------



## Axel (May 21, 2014)

"Shhh!" Tekai admonished, joining Niraya in a crouch. He was in a much better mood after having supplemented their supplies earlier in the day. 

"Go back to the cart and warn the others to wait. I will make for that group of poplars there, see?" he said, pointing. "Meet me after and we will scout together. I will wait for a thousand heartbeats before coming looking for you."

Tekai doesn't wait for Niraya to respond before cautiously moving off, alert for any snares that might be across his path. 

[Sblock=ooc]
Tekai will let others (especially the ladies) replenish their 'rations' to whatever they are comfortable with (4 days?) from the massive haul of food, taking only enough for "today". In his mind, it is easier for him, than others, to get more. Call it sexist and arrogant if you want (because it is), he doesn't mind - it's just the way the world is.  [/Sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2014)

Niraya nods, and hurries back to where the cart rests.

"We found a campfire off ahead a ways," she explains breathlessly. "Tekai and me are going to scout it out, but I came back to tell you to wait here while we do. We're not going to fight or anything. Just get a better look."


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 22, 2014)

"I should come, too.  I feel a threat stirring in the wind."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Very well, we'll stay ready to assist you. Be cautious."* Sheng says, casting a strange look at Sheerah.
*"A stir in the winds? We should stay back, if you are ambushed there would be only valiant Sheng and brave Inguar to rescue you from the clutches of whatever peril stirs your winds."*


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (May 22, 2014)

Seerah looks from Sheng to Niraya, her voice uncertain "She...they might need my magic."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Nonesense, haven't you heard her? They'll pull back at the first sign of trouble, if they need magic, its hers." *Sheng points at Niraya. *"Now a rescue party could work wonders with your healing knowledge and magic runes."*


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2014)

Niraya beams at Seerah. "We'll be fine," she assures her. "I just wanted to make sure you all didn't keep moving and stumble into things while Tekai and I were scouting. I'd better get back to him now though. We'll be back soon with more!"

She whirls and flits back into the woods, hurrying to the tree Tekai pointed out as their rendezvous spot.


----------



## Axel (May 23, 2014)

Tekai crouches down near the poplars, and takes his time stringing his bow, counting heartbeats in his head.  Not having a great deal else to do until Niraya returns, he silently surveils the area, listening for the crunching footsteps of boots in snow and wondering whether the nearby people would be friendly. Or not.


----------



## Piston Honda (May 23, 2014)

Inguar pulls the cart to a stop as Niraya returns. Upon Seerah’s premonition, as she argues to go along, Inguar prepares his bow, allowing Niraya and Sheng to talk her out of going as well. As Niraya departs, he slowly drives Volnir close to a tree before tying him off, and looking at the other two. “If you are worried, we can stay close.”



Tekai waits near the poplars, he does not hear much in terms of sound; after a short while, he hears the sound of crunching snow approaching him, fairly quickly. He spies between the trees to see Niraya approaching. She quiets her approach as she spots him. Quietly, they approach the campfire; they can see three men around it.

One of the men is older in thick furs, short grey hair and a beard to match. A long bone sword sits beside him as he drinks from a stone cup.

The second man has long brown hair, and a long, braided beard. There is a spear, heavily painted in blue, with a head of flint leaning against the log he sits on, skinning a rabbit with a stone knife.

The third man looks more heavy set, with long, brown, braided hair, and a thick, medium length goatee and mustache, also skinning a rabbit with a stone knife.

Near the fire is a small pile of wood, a stone axe, the shaft also painted blue, among it. Above the fire, on a thick piece of wood, is a stone pot, and a pair of rabbits, already skinned, cooking.

The first man says something to the other two, difficult to hear, the third laughs heartily, the sound carrying through the trees to where Tekai and Niraya can hear.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Aye, we better stand ready if there's trouble is best to be prepared. I'll take the lead"* Sheng says, grabbing his sword and his shield, strapping the later on his back and sheathing the first on the scabbard at his waist. He then grabs his bow and an arrow, before heading towards where Niraya and Tekai are, looking back at intervals to check Inguar is behind him.


----------



## Axel (May 28, 2014)

Tekai speaks quietly to Niraya, "They seem like normal and happy people. I think they will react better to you.  If you approach them I will cover you from here, in case I am wrong."


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2014)

Niraya hesitates...it wouldn't take much effort for those three men to overpower her, could Tekai stop them?...but then nods. At least they'd be less likely to see her as a threat or a competitor. This turning into a fight would be the worst possible result, regardless of who won.

Well, maybe not _regardless_, but still.

She brought her spear with her, but held it point down so it didn't seem threatening. To show up with no weapon and alone would make them suspicious. 

"Hello?" Niraya said from the edge of the firelight. "I'm Niraya...can I come closer?"


----------



## Piston Honda (May 29, 2014)

The men look up abruptly. The second man grabs his spear and looks ready to get up before the third holds a hand up toward him and looks back and forth between Niraya and the first man, whom is only staring directly at her for what feels like an eternity before he turns his eyes to the third. The third man gives a nod to the first. The third and the second speak to each other for a moment, their voices low and muted to Niraya by the fire, but it is obvious they are speaking. The third man stands.

“Ye come from a tribe, girl?” He is cautious, not speaking too loud, his tone ambivalent. Just past, it is obvious the second man is looking about in the trees around them, spear still in hand. The first man looks to the third as he asks his question, then to Niraya in wait of her response.

[sblock=Axel]Tekai can see what’s going on, but cannot hear from his vantage point.[/sblock]



“You did a good job convincing me not to go.” Seerah quips to Sheng as he heads toward where Niraya went off to. Heading toward their location, Inguar does an excellent job keeping down among the trees, almost requiring a double take by Sheng to make sure he is still there. Seerah doesn’t seem overly concerned with stealth, or is perhaps too distracted to notice herself.

In the distance, Sheng can see smoke rising.


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2014)

Niraya nods quickly. She didn't want to seem _too_ harmless. "Yes. There's others not too far off. We didn't want to alarm you all coming at once. What about you? Are you out hunting?"


----------



## Piston Honda (May 29, 2014)

The man nods as Niraya tells him there are others. As she asks what they are doing, there is a silence among them, almost uncomfortable as the third man gives her a grim look before looking back at the others. “We’re looking for survivors.” Heturns back toward her. “Our tribe was traveling through here, and the Orcs attacked. We were separated. Odowyn is the only one I’ve found alive and we have buried many of our kin.” His voice grows wearier, and he gestures towards the second man. “I am Raomohr. And our friend here, Palkr, we found him as well. His tribe long since lost.” The first man, Palkr, bows his head to Niraya. “We are remnants of the tribe of Tóka. I’m afraid we can’t offer much in way of food, especially if there are others. Who are you, dear?”


----------



## Axel (May 31, 2014)

Tekai lets out a breath he didn't realise that he'd been holding as the men don't seem inclined to spear Niraya on sight. Swallowing a little nervously, he stands and shoulders how bow before walking slowly and openly towards the group.


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2014)

Niraya gives them a sympathetic look and shakes her head. "I don't need any of your food," she assures them. "We just saw your fire and wanted to make sure you were...safe?"

A rustle behind her alerts her to glance around and see Tekai. She nods at him, then looks back at the tribesmen.

"I'm sorry for your loss."

Then a little alarm goes off in her brain.

"Wait...was this...did this happen _near_ here?" Niraya asks in sudden alarm.


----------



## Piston Honda (May 31, 2014)

Raomohr grunts at her Niraya’s condolence, not with any ill will, just a way to avoid grievance before he and the others acknowledge Tekai as he walks toward them. “About a day and a half north of here. It’s been just over a week, we’ve been camped out here, Odowyn sets the traps and keeps our food supplies. I’ve been scouting the area for anyone I could find. The heavy snow made it tough to get far. I stumbled upon Palkr two days ago.”

Palkr speaks up for the first time. “I had a cave to the Southwest, not greatly far, been there for gods know how long, ‘way from the trails, but the Orcs moved into the area that morning. I’ve spied them sometimes around there passing through, around, but they were staying in the area, constantly patrolling the whole day, so I took off in the dead of night. I could’ve gone South, it’s safer cause they don’t like going down there, but, the cold ones live there...”



Sheng, Seerah and Inguar close in on the trees Tekai had been hiding in. Close enough to see Niraya and Tekai speaking to the men around the fire, but unable to hear. Inguar stands up, “I believe we are safe. I’ve met the man with the braided hair, years ago. One of Tóka’s men.”


----------



## Axel (Jun 2, 2014)

"Hello. I am Tekai, of Hjalmofir's tribe. We were passing by and saw smoke from your fire. I am sorry for sneaking about your camp, but not two days past we were attacked by Orcs. We thought it wise to see before being seen," Tekai said, stiffly and a little formally. He had never been particularly good at dealing with other people...

"Not far off are more companions, two men and a woman in a cart. And a horse. We brought down a buck just this morning and would share it with you if you have news of these parts,"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 2, 2014)

Sheng raised his eyebrows. "Then let's go talk to them, they seem friendly. They haven't speared anyone yet.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 2, 2014)

Odywyn speaks, "Two men and a woman are approaching. No cart it would seem." Raomohr nods, waiting for the remainder of the party, though before they arrive something seems to click. "Hjalmofir? Husband of Dyrfinna? I remember them, Nokkva's tribe back then."

Sheng, Seerah and Inguar make their way into the area. After pause, Raomohr speaks, "Inguar, it is good to see you after so many years." He offers his hand to Inguar, who meets with a hearty handshake. "You as well Raomohr. I have not met the others before though."

Raomohr begins making his introductions to the others. "I am Raomohr, of the tribe of Tóka." He nods to the man with the braided beard. "This is Odywyn. Our new Gothi." Finally, he introduces the short haired man. "This is Palkr. He lived in these woods alone for many years." Palkr nods to the group. "Our tribe was attacked a little over a week ago by the Orcs. So far I've buried nine of our people. And I haven't gone back to where the attack happened. We have yet to find Tóka. As far as we know, we are all that remains."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 2, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng nods to the three men. *"Sheng Shemin, once belonged to Geirvor's tribe. I was living on a cave far north, when I found these nice gents and aided them with their orc problems."* Sheng says, shaking hands with the three men.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2014)

"That's so awful," Niraya commiserated. Just imagining being in that position herself brought shiny unshed tears to her eyes. But just as fast the sadness started turning into something else.

"I'm so tired of hearing stories like these. Every time it's orcs...orcs found the tribe and came and killed them. Orcs stopped the tribe from moving where the food was, so they starved. Orcs killed the hunters. Orcs killed the women. Orcs killed the children!"

She paced away to a tree and braced her hands against the rough bark, leaning forward with her head between her elbows to stare fixedly at the ground. One of those tears fell now; a little bomb of salt water that plished harmlessly onto the ground and was gone.

"I want to kill them," she said softly. "All of them. So no tribe of men has to tell a story like that ever again."


----------



## Axel (Jun 3, 2014)

Tekai stood back as the older men arrived and took charge of the situation. Seeing no immediate threat, he was unstringing his bow when Niraya began her rant about the orcs. 

Caught mid-action he was unsure what to do. Even by Niraya's standards this was a little off the deep end, but they had to appear unified and strong in front of the others. With an awkward and apologetic smile to the group Tekai crossed to where she leaned against the tree, just catching her  last few words. He placed an arm across her shoulders, tentatively. And replied quietly, "There are too many to kill. Even for you."


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 3, 2014)

Odywyn looks at Sheng sympathetically."Geirvor's tribe. It seems you lot have found your own stragglers."

Raomohr looks at him as well. “We took in one of the survivors of that attack, Olgrid, buried her six days ago. Poor girl was barely coherent for the first month. Told us she didn’t see much, just ran with her husband, he died protecting her. Then a month ago, we met another man from her tribe named Ronvarl, he had been badly wounded fighting the Orcs. When he came to, the settlement was ablaze, bodies, everything. He did not stay long though, just seemed content to know that someone from his tribe survived. That one seemed unlikely to settle down.”

Palkr seemed focused on Niraya, as did Inguar and Seerah. Seerah moved close, an effort to comfort her, but not be too invasive. Inguar looked on in sadness. Palkr, however, almost seemed to have a fire in his eyes at her words. “Tis true what the lad says, there are too many to kill them all.” He gave a devilish smile. “However, they are not fearless creatures. There are places in the great valley that they fear to tread. The land of the cold ones, near the waterfalls that may be home to Näkki, my friends tell tales of a witch to the north…” Seerah shudders slightly as he speaks of the witch. “You don’t have to kill them all. Just give them something to be afraid of.”

[sblock=OOC info]Nøkk/Näkki are shapeshifting water spirits that lure their prey into the water. They may or may not be real (A bit of a folklore thing). Nøkk is the traditional word in the parts of the valley everyone comes from. Haven't really added this to the wiki, so fun information here:
http://grumpylokeanelder.tumblr.com/post/58436601649/vaettir-series-the-n-kk-nykk-nack-and-backahast [/sblock]

[sblock=Shayuri/Axel]Tried to send out a PM to the group a few days ago, and only heard from Voda, did you guys get that?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 3, 2014)

"Those places are dangerous for us too," Niraya says slowly. "But...if there was something else they feared. Something that wasn't a threat to us...we could drive them away from food and shelter. Make a place where more than one tribe could settle without being destroyed. And if we could get enough of us together, then..."

She looked up and straighted out. There was a breathless terror and exhileration starting to bubble in her blood. She felt like she was sitting in Inguar's cart at the top of a steep, tall hill contemplating pushing it just a nudge forward and seeing where it went.

"Inguar," Niraya said, "Tekai...maybe I could do that?" Her voice was tentative, but filling with a wild and fierce hope.


----------



## Axel (Jun 4, 2014)

Tekai smiled nervously. He wasn't thrilled with where the conversation was going, and had to speak up. "If it is so easy, it would have been done already. There must be a better way than we follow now, but the old way offers food. And shelter. And if it was good enough for our mothers and grandmothers, why should it not be good enough for us?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"What?! But... we... they kept a low profile..." *Sheng closes his eyes, sorrow and pain transforming his cheerful and gentle features, turning his face into a mess. None of the others had seen him like this so far. He says nothing, and goes sitting near the trunk of a willow tree, grabbing his forehead with a hand, his bow long left on the snow.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2014)

Niraya looks at Sheng, then shoots a glare at Tekai as if to say, _That's why!_

Then she hurries to go sit by him, offering him whatever comfort she can...

"I'm sorry."


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 5, 2014)

Odywyn and Raomohr look on sympathetically as Sheng walks away. Seerah watches as Niraya heads over to hi, before looking at Tekai. “It worked for our mothers and grandmothers, but how many more never grew old enough to become mothers? We can follow the old ways until we slip up and get caught.” She lowers her voice, trying to keep it to where only Tekai and Inguar can hear. “We have power. Maybe it’s not enough. But maybe there’s something we can do…”

Inguar sighed, looking at the saddened Sheng as he listened to Seerah. He looked to Tekai, his expression showing that he understood what both her and Niraya said, but he was still divided.

Palkr got up when Seerah lowered her voice, allowing them their secrets, and walked over to Sheng. Kneeling in the snow near him and Niraya. “We’re all careful, but we’ve all suffered loss. Those two lost their tribe days ago, it’s been ages since mine was lost to them. There’s an old saying in our tribe for times like these, _‘It is the silence that teaches us to sing.’_ Take strength from this. Take strength from wherever you can get it.” He stands up. “Otherwise, all we can do is survive a harsh world. Me, I want more than to survive.”


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng manages a faint smile towards Niraya, *"I... I didn't belong there anymore Niraya, it's just there there was good people who deserved better from life, whom I'd have defended, died alongside them... I guess none of this has any sense, crying over what's already done is foolish..." *Palkr approached them then and spoke words that sunk in Sheng's mind heavily. He spends a moment thinking, his expression relaxed now, as if accepting the Fates.
*"You speak with the determination of a dead man Palkr, and I do want more too. I will see the orcs pay for what they've done, and I want to live to see that day. We can't face them just with weapons and numbers, as they surpass us in both. But mastery over the runes, over what they fear the most... That could give us an edge."* Sheng's face was back to normal, even more, determination was gleaming in his eyes. *"Perhaps seek the aid of the Breathless..." *


----------



## Axel (Jun 5, 2014)

Tekai stood around helplessly. He felt like flapping his arms, and sitting down to cry as memories of his father and their time together filled his mind. And his grief, mostly private, after his death. Instead, he shook his head and let out a ragged sigh. "It is not good to act from anger or grief. It is better to have a calm mind before beginning anything," he said, managing to keep his voice from trembling. Mostly. 

Clearing his throat, Tekai continued, "Inguar, where is the cart? I will bring it up, and we should share our fortune from this morning with your friends."


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 6, 2014)

Palkr seems to listen to Sheng, slightly nodding at his mention of mastering the runes, but looking over at Odywyn and Raomohr, who both looked somewhat alarmed, but somewhat understanding. The mention of the Breathless, did not seem to have such appeal to Palkr. “Perhaps…”

Inguar told Tekai where the cart was left. Odywyn looked over, beginning to speak, but caught a glance from Raomohr. “I’ll just check the traps in the morning…”


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2014)

"The Breathless have no reason to help us," Niraya says after a moment, a little sadly. "And several reasons not to. But...I'd be willing to do this. I'm not sure how to start...but at least we have something to think about. Something to work towards."

She nods at Palkr, grateful for his suggestion.


----------



## Axel (Jun 11, 2014)

Tekai reruns some minutes later, leading the horse and cart. He takes his time in unhitching the animal, putting it's coat on and feeding it, before heading back to the rest of the group. 

"Time for dinner, before we declare war on the whole Orc race?" he asked, smiling.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 11, 2014)

Palkr seems pleased with Niraya. But the whole group seems much happier as Tekai returns with the catch. “Beats another meal of bloody squirrel and rabbit.” Raomohr says laughing to Odywyn, who doesn’t seem humored; not angry, more like he simply doesn’t really get jokes.

Inguar does his part to help with the preparation process. Raomohr offers everyone an herbal tea that Odywyn had made over the fire. “Not the most pleasant tasting, but something about it keeps you a little warmer. You’re also welcome to our camp for the night if you wish, watchman keeps the fire low, but we’ve got plenty of furs to keep warm.”

Seerah, somewhat curious samples the tea and looks a bit more relaxed afterward. Taking a moment to speak to Odywyn, who looks the closest thing to happy that anyone has seen of him as he shows a pouch of herbs to her. After everyone gets the deer over the fire, Inguar brings the party together. “Well, do we want to camp here for the night? We may be able to see for almost an hour once that is cooked.”

[sblock=Sheng]
Sheng picks up that Inguar seems to be uncomfortable with the way discussions are going.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]If we want to camp here, we can move on unless anyone has anything else, first.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2014)

"We may as well...we won't get much farther tonight," Niraya observes, then smiles at the three men. "That is, if it's all right with you."

The truth was, she was fairly eager to get to sleep. For to sleep was to dream, and this time she would have answers.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 11, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng takes up the strength to stand up, helping Niraya to her feet in the process.* "Yes, lets us eat, I'm starving from all that hunting and crying! Hah!"* the warrior looks at the girl with thank you all over his his eyes.
He then strolls towards Inguar and pats him on the back, *"I guess we could camp here, yes; we won't advance too much, and we all need the rest I guess. Lets us concentrate on the days ahead of us, reaching your tribe and all. I'm guessing you are missing your people all this time far from home eh?"*


----------



## Axel (Jun 13, 2014)

"If you are not sure where to go, do not rush!" Tekai chimes in, from his position squatting near a bundle of wood. He has twisted his bow string around a straight stick, and releases the tension to spin the stick rapidly against another piece of wood. A wisp of smoke results, which he gently blow on and encourages into a gentle flame. Satisfied, Telai rocks back into his heels and works to grow the cooking fire larger. 

"We have many sayings, in out tribe. Few decisions are well made on an empty stomach, so we should eat!"


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 13, 2014)

“Aye, I would like to see our people again. And regardless, I would like to know that Sialfi is ok. I’m sorry for the news of your tribe, but maybe there are some still out there.” Inguar pats Sheng on the shoulder. The sun began to fall as the deer cooked, stories were shared around the fire in an attempt to stay positive, and the deer would provide more than enough food for the eight of them.

As the sun finally goes down, Inguar and the party pulled their own furs from the cart and the group goes to rest for the evening, Tekai and Raomohr taking first watch with no incident. Raomohr tells Tekai a little more about his tribe, they had lived farther East, moving further into the West once they learned of the destruction of Geirvor’s camp, hoping to avoid the same fate. Though it didn’t seem to work for them.

Second watch is handled by Palkr and Odywyn.

Seerah and Sheng are then awakened to keep watch. Late in the first hour, Sheng hears a sound deep in the woods, he slips out for a closer look. From there, a distance away, in the darkness he sees several small glowing red lights moving around.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Seerah, stay back, I'm going to check something. If I'm not back in ten minutes call the others."* Sheng declares, and shield and sword at the ready, he moves further to investigate.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 13, 2014)

“What is it? Do you need help?” Seerah begins to follow as Sheng heads toward the lights, but holds back. As he moves quietly through the trees, he notes the presence of Seerah’s cat, Asra, seeming to follow him. He approaches the glowing lights and catches the illumination of a small furry humanoid creature, the glows seemingly horns protruding from its heads. He sees other glowing lights a little further back in the woods. They are approaching slowly and do not seem to have caught sight of Sheng.

[sblock=What Sheng Saw]


[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"... For my beard...." *Sheng mutters to himself, before slowly backpeddaling towards the encampment. He describes the creatures to Seerah, hoping she knows something about them. *"We should wake up the othes, n case these things are aggressive."* he says, and begins waking everyone up, slowly but firmly. When everyone is on their feet, he describes the creatures ant points to where they are. *"I don't think we should try to do anything about them, but with those things around, I don't think its quite safe to be asleep."*


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 23, 2014)

Seerah seems to have no knowledge of the creatures. The others begin waking up, as Sheng describes what he sees, no one seems to know what they are, except Odywyn. His eyes grow wide, “Hiisi.” Along with the others, he looks into the dark to see the lights, it is difficult to tell if they are approaching or not. He turns to the others, his voice panicked. “We need to run.”

Palkr does not seem to share his concern as he grabs his sword. “I grow tired of hiding, Odywyn.”

Inguar and Raomohr do not appear to be agreeing with him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"What are these Hiisi you speak about? They were small, and not too many so your fear must come from knowledge of what they are able to do. Explain yourself."* Sheng inquires the freaking out Odywyn


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 23, 2014)

Odywyn shakes. “Devils.” He breathes deep. “I only know obscure legends of creatures that glowed in the night, the minions of a greater devil sent by Czernobus, the god of curses, enemy of gods and men. There are tales of them challenging the All-Father as their master could not. Other legends say they drove the ancient rulers of this valley out, or destroyed them, and whenever humans gathered, they struck them down. The legends say they are always endless, no matter how many were struck down, there were simply more.”

Odywyn’s words shake Inguar and Raomohr, yet only seem to steel Palkr.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2014)

"We're not enough to be a gathering," Niraya breathes, her eyes flicking from tree to tree past the firelight. "Why are they coming for us? Can such even be outrun?"

A pang. She looked at the cart, realization dawning.

If escape was possible at all, it wouldn't be while dragging that thing along.

"What are we going to do? How long before they reach us?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"We can't run. If these things are as you describe them, we have a better chance planting face than running. Our survival depends on that cart and if I am to die, let it be fighting and not starving!" *Sheng says, drawing his sword. *"I say we wait them here, they'll regret to come any closer."*


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2014)

Niraya hesitates, then goes over to Sheng and lowers her voice.

"Should I...do I have time to...argh. I just mean, will they be here in just heartbeats? Or do I have time to...get help? Like before."

She didn't want to say 'change' while the men from the other village were near, but her tripping over herself and the urgency in her eyes made it clear enough to anyone who knew her secret.

(OOC - Basically, she's asking if he estimates there's at least a minute before they get to them so she can summon her eidolon. Otherwise it's spells and monster summons only, which is still fine. )


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 26, 2014)

It is difficult to get a read on them. The tree canopy keeps the light of the moons from pinpointing them, the glowing lights aren’t simply moving forward, they move side to side, slowly, erratically at times. But there is a sense of inevitability to it. And a sense that you are being watched.

Sheng does realize that from where he saw them, if they were to advance quickly, they could likely reach the campsite in less than a minute.


----------



## Axel (Jun 27, 2014)

Tekai woke to a hand on his shoulder. Eyes flying open he say up with a start. Grunting to acknowledge that he was, in fact, awake, he sat for a few moments listening to the conversation. 

Hiisi! Of all the strange things on this journey... A warg, Breathless and now Hiisi?! It was like the gods were trying to send them a message. Swallowing nervously, Tekai pulled his boots on and groped in the dim flickering light for his bow and quivers. An icy fear gripped his stomach as he stood. And, finally, he understood what it was that made men break and run just before a fight. 

Exhaling noisily Tekai stood. It seemed most were preparing to fight. _Hitting any mark in this light will be tough. Though if their eyes are glowing, like the stories, it will be a little easier. _.  Surveying their little camp, Tekai came to a quick conclusion and gathered some of the straighter and larger pieces of firewood. 

Ignoring the others for the moment, he set about pacing distances from the fire, standing a piece of wood upright every 20 paces to the edge of the little clearing. Hopefully, maybe, if he was lucky in guessing where they would come from, they would make finding the range in the dark that much easier.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 27, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng looked down at Niraya. It amazed him that the little woman, so frail and fair would likely represent their only chance of survival. His sword, Tekai's bow, Palkr's determination... they would likely be of little use against these demons, if Odywyn was to be believed. He was also amazed on how quickly she had grown fond for her. *"Try it, they'd likely arrive sooner if they are intend on hunting us, but I'll buy you some time. With my sword and my life if necessary."* he replies, before calling the attention of the others. 
*"Seerah and Niraya should climb up the cart with Tekai, we'll form a defence perimeter around it. If we buy Niraya enough time, she... she can use Runes, pray your gods she'd be able to scare off these beasts."*


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 27, 2014)

“By the Gods…are you truly?” Odywyn looked over to see what Tekai was doing. Then he saw Seerah taking her spear, shaking her head at Sheng and standing beside Niraya. Inguar and Raomohr, who had approached the cart looked back as well. Inguar sighed, climbing in to fetch his bow. Raomohr shook his head in disbelief, he grabbed the axe left among the firewood and stood next to Odywyn. Palkr had his sword against the snow, looking around, muttering about being unable to get a fix on them. Odywyn pulled something out of his coat, an old wooden pendant, on it, crudely painted, a spear. He fiddled with the pendant.

Then the lights stopped moving, slowly fading into darkness. A hush fell over the woods, the silence and darkness lasted for nearly a minute before the deep, guttural growls echoed throughout the camp like a dog growling from the depths of a cave. Raomohr’s eyes flitted about, vapor of his breath filling the air. Odywyn dropped to his knees, letting go of the pendant, closing his eyes, and humming, low, almost unnoticeable over the howls.  

[sblock=Perception 15]
Odywyn is quite still, but the pendant is shaking slightly seemingly of its own accord.
[/sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jun 27, 2014)

I need positions from everyone after their actions. Odywyn and Raomohr are next to the fire at the center of the camp. Inguar is in the cart at the rear edge of the camp, 25' away, Palkr is 15' from the fire toward the trees where the lights are. Seerah is wherever Niraya is for the moment.

The fire is low and when coupled with the moonlight falling into the clearing you have about 110' of reasonable visibility before the woods get pretty dark, the tree line is some 60 to 70' from the fire. Sheng's estimate is that he was around 600' into the forest before turning back with the creature he saw around 50 to 60' from him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 27, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng will guard Niraya, where ever she decides to starts casting her spells, his sword and shield out, reading an attack to whichever enemy creature approaches withing his reach.


----------



## Axel (Jun 28, 2014)

Tekai climbed into the back of the cart, by Inguar. With a small nod to the other man he began to briefly stretch his right arm and back muscles, using the side of the cart for leverage. "Dark night, eh?" he muttered to everyone nearby but no one in particular.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2014)

Niraya climbs up on the cart too and holds her spear ready. Fear dances with reflections of firelight in her eyes as she looks around, trying to see everywhere at once.

_I should have called him again._

She tried to put the thought out of her head. It would have taken too long. The monsters would have been on them by the time it finished. And what would happen to her if they attacked before she was done? Could the process be stopped? 

_What happens if I die while Therion is...with me?_

Damn it all, it was so hard to focus! Panic gnawed and worried her mind like a pack of wild dogs would harry a bull to the ground.

But she remembered something from before. When she'd first called Therion, something else had come too. It had settled over her, invisible, like a...a guardian. A shepherd. Could she have that without the other?

A name came to her lips. A name she'd heard in a dream.

"Nementes," Niraya said, her lips numb with fear and cold. "Come to me. Protect me."

A silvery fog fell over her...faint though; not the all-consuming fog of her union with the Therion. It curled around her, a chill that had nothing to do with the temperature of the air. Briefly the mist curled into a shape that looked like a face that peered at her with hollow, expressionless eyes. Then the vision faded; face, mist and all. But she could still feel that clammy chill over her.

(OOC - Casting Mage Armor)


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 2, 2014)

Inguar bow ready responded “Not as dark as the grave lad.” But overall, there were long periods of silence. The occasional accompaniment of the echoing growls is joined by the sounds of movement about the campsite, and things moving, lumbering through the snow and claws scraping against trees in the distance. The sounds grew closer. Sometimes the steps in the snow had a hurried sound to them. Almost lateral movements, still difficult to tell how exactly they moved. Those hellish growls continued to echo across the forest; not seeming to vary even as the Hiisi seem to approach.

Raomohr looked back for a moment, seeing something happening to Niraya, eyebrow arched. Palkr saw as well, unphased. In the low light of the campfire, Odywyn’s muted, droning hum grew louder, his pendant began visibly shaking, finally shaking violently as the guttural song began to emit from his throat, echoing over the sounds of movement and clashing with the growls. It grows louder and his head whips back, pendant glowing a radiant blue, his eyes come open with a similar glow.

[sblock=Perception 25]
In his glowing eyes a rune can be seen.
[/sblock]

Odywyn’s droning throat singing is seemingly joined by Raomohr, head whipping back, eyes toward the moons, Palkr turns to see, and looks to join in. Then it overtakes the party at the cart, the song not so much coming from them, as it was reverberating through them.

[sblock=Tekai]
For a brief moment, Tekai has a vision of his family, around a large wooden table covered in food, his mother, sisters and their husbands and children, walls of logs surround them, through the windows he can see other buildings. He looks over to the hearth where two men look stand, one is Tekai’s father smiling at him, the other he does not recognize, he is dressed in fine clothing and has long, golden hair, but his exposed body is covered in runes, he looks at members of Tekai’s family at the table. In that last second, Tekai felt the warmth of the hearth, calming him.
Tekai is affected by magic, +1 to attack rolls and save versus fear, +5 temporary hit points.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Niraya]
For a brief moment, Niraya finds herself on a green hill on a clear, sunny day overlooking a village full of buildings of wood and stone with people walking the streets, off in the distance are more buildings, farms with people raising livestock and crops, pulling into one was Inguar on his cart. At her side are a man and a woman, the man she does not recognize, he is dressed in fine clothing and has long, golden hair, but his exposed body is covered in runes, he smiles at her. The girl looks away out toward the farm, her brown hair all Niraya has the opportunity to see. In that last second, Niraya felt the warmth of the sun, calming her.
Niraya is affected by magic, +1 to attack rolls and save versus fear, +5 temporary hit points.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sheng]
For a brief moment, Sheng finds himself in a stone building, looking out an open door into a village of dirt roads and stone buildings, people walking the street on a sunny day, among them Tekai, Seerah, Niraya, Inguar on their cart, as if waiting for him. As he turned to look into the building, he saw a man at a forge, his hair and beard black and wild, pounding at a blade with a hammer. Behind him, were three men, two of them, the tribesmen lost before his exile, they looked at Sheng, smiling, and there was another man he does not recognize, he is dressed in fine clothing and has long, golden hair, but his exposed body is covered in runes, he is looking at the man at the forge. In that last second, Sheng felt the warmth of the forge, calming him.
Sheng is affected by magic, +1 to attack rolls and save versus fear, +5 temporary hit points.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Seerah]
For a brief moment, Seerah finds herself riding a horse across an open field, there was no snow, only sunlight shining down on the green grass, she looked back to see another horse being ridden by Niraya. Farther back she saw Asra, only bigger, running, not quite able to keep up with the horses but trying her best. She looked ahead, there were three people, an older man and woman, almost a faint memory, her parents, they were looking at her and smiling. And there was another man she does not recognize, he is dressed in fine clothing and has long, golden hair, but his exposed body is covered in runes, he is looking past Seerah, at Niraya. In that last second, Seerah felt an inner warmth, calming her.
Seerah is affected by magic, +1 to attack rolls and save versus fear, +5 temporary hit points.
[/sblock]

They came back to reality in mere seconds, the sound still seeming to reverberate in them. The woods still black, echoing sounds growing louder. Past the fire, Palkr drew something using his blade in the snow, snow seeming to flow around his blade before he pulled it up suddenly, the snow flowing around him, evaporating with a shimmer over him.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 9, 2014)

Thirty seconds pass, it sounds like a stampede coming from the dark forest, six Hiisi charge from the depths of the darkness into the reaches of the firelight, the glow returning to their horn as they come into view. Inguar startled lets an arrow fly off too soon, landing in the snow and being trampled by the creatures.

[sblock=Tekai]
Tekai may have a presumed readied arrow.
[/sblock]

By the end of the round, they will be 60’ from the fire, 85’ from the cart.


----------



## Axel (Jul 10, 2014)

Tekai blinked, trying to bring his mind back to the present and very immediate danger. It was probably Inguar's premature shot that did it. _That was some strange memory... It is good to know Father's spirit is happy._

Exhaling, strangely calm despite the I rushing demons, Tekai let fly two arrows in rapid succession as the eyes from the first demon passed his wooden markers. In the flickering firelight, he didn't mark the fall of  the shots, calmly reaching for his next arrow. 

[Sblock=ooc]Deepest apologies for my absence. The entire family has been sick (except me, "luckily"). And, of course, very needy. The girls have been by far the whiniest, who says "man flu" is a real thing???

Rapid-shot full attack at the closest Hiisi:
1d20+1+4+1+1=20, 25
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4565159/ - note I forgot the additional +1 in the IC roll, quoted results above include it. 
No miss chance rolled, not sure on official illumination ruling (or target ac)
[/Sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 10, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng readies for when the creatures approach by his side, his sword ready to chop them down.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 12, 2014)

Where Inguar's shot fell short, Tekai's aim stayed true, landing two strikes on the charging creature.

(Target AC is 15)


----------



## Axel (Jul 13, 2014)

Damage: 1d8 (x2) = 7, 8 (ouch!)


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 13, 2014)

The arrows strike with deadly accuracy, the lead beast remains standing, pausing momentarily from the pain falling slightly behind as the others press forward, trail of blood behind as he presses on. As they come upon Palkr at the edge of the Firelight, in unison they let out a tremendous roar. In the cart, Inguar’s eyes grow wide in terror and he remains frozen in place. Ahead, Raomohr begins running, screaming from the fiends. Palkr looks unstartled, but as he looks back at everyone’s positions, he falls back some, pulling Odywyn to his feet as he passes.

{Will Save from everyone, tiered as follows:
14 + : Startling, but no hindrance
9-13: Shaken for one round
4-8: Shaken for 3 rounds (1d3+1)
1-3: Frightened, character runs full speed in the opposite direction for 4 rounds (1d6+1).
This is versus fear, so Odywyn is giving you a +1 bonus. Poor Raomohr got a 1.}

The Hiisi are 30-35’ from the fire, 50-55’ from the cart. Palkr and Odywyn are just past the fire on the cart side of the camp. Raomohr has passed the cart.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng's resolve seems to be drained as the beasts scream loudly. However, seen as the creatures are vulnerable, and bleed, seems to reinforce his will.

Will: 10, shaken for one round.


----------



## Axel (Jul 14, 2014)

As Raomohr passed the cart, Tekai realised why he was running. _Two arrows in the thing and it still comes to fight?! We would do well to follow Raomohr!_

Still, Sheng did not run, though a glance at his face suggested to Tekai that he might have thought about it. And Inguar was still here... Palms slippery with sweat despite the pre-dawn chill, he tried to keep a steady aim at the Hiisi in front, to bring at least one down before they got to the cart... His arrow fingers fumbled though, and he the weight of Arfan on his wrist seemed almost unbearable such was the muscle shivering. 

[Sblock=ooc]gGot a 7. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4569503/
 Shaken for 3 rounds, damn. [/Sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2014)

Monsters were coming. Inexplicably though, Niraya felt her fear...well not disappear, definitely. But it changed. Maybe she'd been afraid of her own people so long that monsters didn't have the kind of power they might have. Or maybe it was because she'd already seen worse...already BEEN worse. Or maybe she was just tired of being scared all the time.

Regardless, seeing these creatures coming didn't send her cringing away. It just made her want to fight them. To kill them, so they couldn't hurt these few people who actually accepted her.

She spoke a word; a name...and then another. She called forth the Things that had tormented her. They were only curses while she tried to deny them...now they were her strength. An emerald serpent that twined around her arm; its gaze burned. A powerfully muscled mastiff with fur a riot of gold and lavender, that glowed in the dark like a candle flame.

(OOC - summoning a Celestial Dog, with the Augmented stat set. The snake is just flavor for her Acid Splash cantrip which she shall be using liberally. )

[roll0]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 14, 2014)

Palkr and Odywyn continued running toward the cart, Palkr shoving Odywyn onward as he stops a few feet away in the snow, turning, blade ready, while Odywyn turns waving his hand to the snow in front of him. Seerah seeing much of the cart almost frozen before the charging beasts begins an incantation as they approach. In their full speed charge, one crashes unconscious into the snow. Two of them stop when they reach Palkr, who manages to strike one with his sword. The other three continue past him, two of them reaching the cart attempting to climb in, the wounded one focused on Tekai, a second seems to have targeted Inguar, who fumbles with his bow, dropping it, resulting in a minor crack, but seems to be regaining his resolve. On the ground, the last one is focused on Odywyn, a vicious arc of electricity emerging from the snow beneath him. In the background, the sound of Raomohr's flight can still be heard.

[sblock=Current effects on the field
Tekai shaken 2 rounds (-2 penalty)
Hiisi #4 asleep, #1 (near cart) bloodied, #5 (near Odywyn), #6 (near Palkr)
Party +1 on attacks, will vs. save, +4 temporary hp[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2014)

Niraya scoots back in alarm as one starts to clamber up into the wagon, and waves her hand at it. "Kill it!" she urges the thing on her arm...and its eyes light up with strange eldritch light. Where that light falls, wood bubbles and boils, as does the flesh of whatever it touches...

Meanwhile the dog barks furiously, snarls, then jumps up to snap at one of the ones climbing into the cart!

(OOC - Say the dog is attacking the one on Tekai. 

Celestial Dog: AC 13, HP 8, SR 5, Resist Cold, Acid, Electricity 5, [roll0] to hit for [roll1] damage.

Acid Splash: [roll2] ranged touch for [roll3] acid damage.

Hehe. I need to raise her Str a bit or something so she can hit with that spear she's got.  )


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2014)

Confirming crit for dog:

[roll0] and bonus damage if it crits: [roll1]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 14, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng takes his opportunity to slash at the creature as they get near him. *"Come face me fiends! I fear none of you!"*

Readied action (I assume some of the hiisi have come close to Sheng since they are trying to climb up the cart. Actually, they would have to go over Sheng to do so, since he is guarding the cart): 22-2= 20 to hit, 9 damage


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 14, 2014)

Between Niraya’s Acid Splash and her pets attack, the Hiisi targeting Tekai falls into a heap in the snow. Sheng’s attack on the other has earned its attention.

(Being an AOO Sheng gets an additional attack and Tekai has an action.)


----------



## Axel (Jul 15, 2014)

Things were moving quickly! Restraining his kick at the now dead demon's face, Tekai looked for anything that wasn't trying to claw his friend's eyes out. Stepping backwards for more room, he drew and fired. This time the shots could be seen to hit, though to be fair he could hardly miss at the range. 

The first shot was a solid hit in the creature's chest - one to be proud of in normal circumstances as it stuck fast. The other was rushed, striking a glancing blow and ending up somewhere near the fire. _It drew blood though, I can still see the wound. Wait, what???_ "Where did this dog come from?" he called, worried that there were more things coming than they had realised. 

[Sblock=ooc]
5' step back (if possible) and shooting at the closest unengaged Hiisi - have applied the PBS benefits, so -1 to hit and -2 damage each if they're too far. 

1d20+4 (net of a lot of modifiers, some days I love Pathgrinder...)= 19, 15 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4571450

Damage: 1d8+2= 9, 4
 [/Sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2014)

"Don't shoot him!" Niraya urges. "I brought him!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"A Ha! Not so tough are we?! I've slain orcs more manly than you, fiend!"* Sheng's sword flashes in the moonlight, slicing and digging deep in the creature's flesh once more. *"Lets kill these filth, they are no match for us!"*

_Crit! for 9 dmg Confirmation roll: 18 for additional 5 damage_


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 15, 2014)

Tekai’s arrows slam hard into the unwounded Hiisi threatening Palkr, the deep wound pulling its attention away from him, Palkr attempts to strike as it takes off, missing, as well as missing the other focused on him, managing to block its bite attempt in the process. Sheng cuts down the one engaged with him, only to find himself charged and bitten by the Hiisi struck by Tekai. The bite burned deep, and left him feeling a bit odd. Seerah attempts to catch his attacker with her spear, but with everything happening, misses and chips part of her weapon on the cart.

Odywyn tries to step away and spear the Hiisi on the ground, misses, and also finds himself being bitten viciously. Inguar manages to graze it with an arrow. Odywyn begins looking around, sweating.

[sblock=Sheng]
5 damage and need a Fort Save for Sheng. DC 13, tiered as follows
13+ - A bit of numbness, but no negative effects
3-12 – The toxins in the Hiisi bite causes you to see more of them to appear around you, you will see 3 of them plus the original.
1-2 – The toxins affect you quickly, causing you to see even more (6 + original).
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Fort: 15

*"Don't let them bite you, they have some kind of venom in their teeth!"* Sheng warns the others.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 15, 2014)

Party is up: 

[sblock=Current Field]
One Hiisi on Sheng, looks in bad shape, one wounded one on Odywyn, one wounded on Palkr, one asleep near the fire.
Tekai shaken 1 round (-2 penalties)
Odywyn bleeding badly and acting odd
Raomohr frightened 2 rounds
Party +1 on attacks, will vs. fear, +4 temporary hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng attempts another deep cut on the hiisi in front of him with his scimitar.

_Attack: 12 vs AC for 5 dmg  Still amazed they beat my 19 AC, these things are nasty!_


----------



## Axel (Jul 16, 2014)

Tekai tried to get a clear shot between the flailing limbs, tweet and fur of the melee. Between the indistinguishable body parts and the rocking of the cart, the only marginal shot he managed went well wide, lost somewhere in the snarling tangle. 

[Sblock=ooc]
Took a single shot for the first time, and missed for the first time in this campaign. Bugger, but that's level 1 for you - ride your luck as far as you can! 

Applied shooting into a melee penalty, but not shooting through an ally/cover (archers are tough in PbP!). 1d20+2=9 [URLhttp://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4572323/
][/URL]
[/Sblock]


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 18, 2014)

Niraya is up

[sblock=Current Field]
One Hiisi on Sheng, looks in bad shape, one wounded one on Odywyn (These two are near the cart), one wounded on Palkr (10' from the cart), one asleep near the fire.
Tekai shaken 1 round (-2 penalties)
Odywyn bleeding badly and acting odd
Raomohr frightened 2 rounds
Party +1 on attacks, will vs. fear, +4 temporary hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2014)

(OOC - Oops! Thought I posted to this!)

The strange looking dog wuffs, then spins around to grab the monster facing Sheng in its jaws and _shake_.

Niraya on the other hand notices Odywyn's plight and aims a blast from the serpent on her arm at the monster near him!

Dog! [roll0] (assumes dog can flank with a shift, otherwise subtract 2) for [roll]1d4+4[/roll] damage.

Acid splash! [roll1] for [roll]1d3[/roll] damage.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2014)

(rolling damage because I'm a doofus)

[roll0] dogdamage
[roll1] aciddamage


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 18, 2014)

The dog grabs the Hiisi’s throat, shaking until blood sprays across the snow, the animal and Sheng, when it comes off, the Hiisi clutches the wound and slumps slowly onto the ground attempting to cling to life before going completely limp. This act is enough to startle Voldir, the horse whinnies loudly, prompting Inguar to drop his bow and grab the reins to attempt to keep him from taking off.

Niraya sprays an acid splash on the Hiisi on Odywyn, burning it some, but it remains focused on him, and it digs deep with its claws, leaving a terrible gash on the Gothi’s chest. Bleeding heavily, he attempts to stab with his spear, his aim far off, sticking it into a rock and the pole snaps in half. Seerah also misses her attempt on it attempting to avoid striking Odywyn.

Further out, Palkr deftly dodges the claws of another Hiisi before taking a swing of his own that doesn’t find a target.

[sblock=Current Field]
One wounded Hiisi on Odywyn (Near the cart), one wounded on Palkr (10' from the cart), one asleep near the fire (25’ from the cart).
Tekai no longer shaken
Odywyn is bleeding profusely and acting odd and has no weapon (and the dice really hate him)
Raomohr frightened 1 rounds
Party +1 on attacks, will vs. fear, +4 temporary hp
[/sblock]

Party is up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 18, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng looks surprised at the dog, and then at Niraya. *"That's my girl!" *he cheers, before dashing to Odywin's side.* "Step back and take care of that wound, I'll handle this little pest!"*

17 attack, 5 dmg.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 19, 2014)

Sheng cuts a good sized gash into the creature, it's hobbling but still on its feet.


----------



## Axel (Jul 22, 2014)

After many heartbeats facing the Hiisi on the rocking cart, with blood, teeth, spears and swords flying, Tekai realised he was no longer afraid. The shaking came from the cart and the shifting feet of the others. _This is foolish! I can't shoot for fear of hitting people..._

With that, he leaped off the side of the cart to try and enfilade the remaining Hiisi. His first shot, taken hurriedly without aiming carefully, or his normal balance, flew wide. 

1d20+7-4=11 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4581145/


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 23, 2014)

Niraya is up

[sblock=Current Field]
One wounded Hiisi on Odywyn (Near the cart), one wounded on Palkr (10'  from the cart), one asleep near the fire (25’ from the cart).
Tekai no longer shaken
Odywyn is bleeding profusely and acting odd and has no weapon (and the dice really hate him)
Raomohr frightened 1 rounds
Party +1 on attacks, will vs. fear, +4 temporary hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2014)

Niraya tries to aim the serpent's sinuously swaying eyes at the monster attacking Palkr, while the dog keeps gnawing at the one fighting Odywyn and Sheng!

Dog
[roll]1d20+4[/roll] to hit for [roll0] damage.

Acid splash
[roll1] ranged touch for [roll2] damage.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2014)

And rolling attack again because I didn't close the tag and you can't roll off an edit...blargh.

[roll0]

(...that dog is kind of awesome)


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 24, 2014)

Niraya’s aim is precise, managing to avoid Palkr and scalding the Hiisi with an acid attack. It’s attention is attracted towards the cart momentarily where it sees the dog attack the last Hiisi near the cart, bringing it down to the ground as it hisses and growls almost pathetically, the light of its horns dying out as it stops moving. The frantic Odywyn continues to swing the broken half of his spear like a club seemingly aimlessly at thin air. Seeing its companions fallen and the people at the cart still standing, it begins back towards the tree line, Palkr attempts to swing his sword, but the creature steps just out of range and he brings his blade down onto a stone, snapping the bone blade, he throws the hilt to the ground in anger. As the Hiisi makes its retreat, it strikes the sleeping one, waking it up.

Inguar seems to have gotten Volnir under control at the cart, while Seerah attempts to get to Odywyn to help him.

[sblock=Current field]
Two Hiisi near the fire, 25’ from the cart, one is wounded.
Odywyn badly wounded and frantic.
Palkr is weaponless.
Raomohr is in the woods somewhere.
Party +1 on attacks, will vs. fear, +4 temporary hp.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jul 25, 2014)

Seeing the opportunity to fire without the bodies of allies in the way, Tekai plants his feet and fires two arrows in rapid succession at the wounded demon. 

They both strike home, drawing a shout of elation from the young man. "How does it feel to be hunted?! You should fear us, not the other way around!"

[Sblock=rolls]
Rapid shot attack, with PBS, 
1d20+6=25, 17 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4583727/
Damage, 1d8+2=3, 3 (bugger) [http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4583734//URL][/Sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 25, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Leave non alive! Slay them all!"* Sheng shouts, charging the recently awaken Hiisi and delivering a devastating cut.

17 to hit, 8 damage


----------



## Piston Honda (Jul 25, 2014)

Tekai’s arrows graze the Hiisi enough to draw blood, while Sheng charges and cuts deep into the other.

Niraya is up

[sblock=Current field]
Two Hiisi near the fire, 25’ from the cart, one is looking pretty bad, one is wounded.
Odywyn badly wounded and frantic.
Palkr is weaponless.
Party +1 on attacks, will vs. fear, +4 temporary hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2014)

Niraya directs the weird snake-thing's burning gaze on one of the remaining monsters...the one who looks most wounded...but winces when the dog goes for the same one and is caught momentarily in the beam. Though it's unhurt, the momentary surprise seems to throw its attack off.

"Oof! Sorry!" she yelps.

[roll0] to hit, for [roll1] damage.

Acid EYESNAKE; [roll2] ranged touch to hit for [roll3] damage that is also acid.


----------



## Piston Honda (Aug 1, 2014)

The acid splash seems to be a bit off, just grazing the Hiisi as they attack Sheng. Sheng manages to dodge the first, but is bitten once more by the other in his movement. In the midst of this, Palkr, weaponless, waves his hand forward as three bright streaks launch from the snow and slam into the Hiisi that had been unconscious, tearing straight through it, leaving it quite bloody, but not hitting anything vital to bring it down.

Near the cart, Odywyn swings the remnant of his spear, he falls into the snow and looks bewildered before Inguar grabs onto him and holds him while Seerah touches him. His wounds begin to close, but he shouts “Let me go! We have to kill them quickly!”

[sblock=Sheng]
Another 20 but no confirm. 6 damage and a Fort Save (Add 3 as a bonus for having already resisted the effect)
DC 13, tiered as follows
13+ - A bit of numbness, but no negative effects
3-12 – The toxins in the Hiisi bite causes you to see more of them to appear around you, you will see 3 of them plus the original.
1-2 – The toxins affect you quickly, causing you to see even more (6 + original).
[/sblock]

Party is up!

[sblock=Current field]
Two Hiisi near the fire, 25’ from the cart, both look pretty bad.
Odywyn wounded and frantic. Inguar is holding him down.
Palkr is weaponless.
Party +1 on attacks, will vs. fear, +4 temporary hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Aug 4, 2014)

Tekai swore loudly as the seemingly mindless rush of people blocked his line of sight. Heeding Odwyn's call to kill them quickly he sped around to his left. That, at least, took him towards a flank and reduced the chances of hitting an ally...

In the poor light and conditions, Tekai's shot goes wide - not even triggering a duck or other response from the Hiisi. 

ooc: Moving to a flank, to get LoS that doesn't pass through the melee (again)...
1d20+4=11 (miss)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng's immune system, hardened by so much time in the wilderness is unfazed by the Hiisi toxin. (Save: 22)* "You! You'll pay for this!" *he exclaims, bringing his sword in a wide arc, aiming to chop off the creature's head.

19 to hit, 7 damage


----------



## Piston Honda (Aug 5, 2014)

With a clean swipe, Sheng lops the head right off the Hiisi. Only one remains standing, barely.

Niraya is up.

[sblock=Current Field]One Hiisi remains near the fire, 25’ from the cart, looks pretty bad.
Odywyn wounded and frantic. Inguar is holding him down.
Palkr is weaponless.
Party +1 on attacks, will vs. fear, +4 temporary hp[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2014)

Niraya points at the last one and shouts, "That one!"

A ray of corrosive...something...shoots from the strange serpent coiled around her arm, and the dog leaps to attack!

Doggie! [roll0] for [roll1] damage.

Eyesnake acid thing! [roll2] for [roll3] damage.


----------



## Piston Honda (Aug 8, 2014)

The final Hiisi is felled between the Dog’s vicious attack and the acid blast. Seerah and Inguar manage to get Odywyn calmed. After a moment, Seerah looks up, “Is anyone hurt?”

[sblock=OOC]
You guys are all under 100 XP from level, go ahead and bump yourselves up to 2, since this seems like a better time than during an individual small award.

Also, Odywyn's bonuses are wearing off.
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Aug 12, 2014)

Tekai exhaled as the last Hiisi fell and relaxed his pull. Glancing at Seerah he replied "No," before moving nearer to Niraya.    _I don't trust how these men will react to her..._

"Some warning before making things appear from the ether would be nice," he whispered loudly to her. 

ooc: woo, level 2! Not entirely sure what to do for that level yet...can't remember my original plan.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng walked up to every corpse and brutally decapitated the creatures, ensuring they would stay dead for good. *"It's always good to be sure..."* he mutters at any odd glances he might receive. *"So, not so undefeatable now without your heads, hm?"* Once his grim work is done, he checks for injured as well. *"I have a minor cut only, tend to those in more need of your skills, and tell me if I can help."*


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2014)

"Sorry," Niraya whispered back. "Things were happening really fast."

She got down out of the cart and the weird-hued dog trotted eagerly over to her, snuffling at her fingers. It ACTED like a normal dog at least.

"It's so strange," she murmured. "I used to dream of this dog. That's how I knew his name. Except...I don't quite recall actually hearing it in a dream." Niraya rubbed the dog's head and scratched between its ears.

And then golden light started leaking out through its fur, as if the skin underneath had become sunlight. It became momentarily dazzling...and then it was gone. Dog, light, and all.

Niraya looked up at Tekai, but didn't know what to say.


----------



## Piston Honda (Aug 15, 2014)

Palkr watched as the dog faded away. “Interesting.” He spoke quietly and looked over at Odywyn, who was being helped by Inguar, unsure if he had witnessed the vanishing act, Palkr returned to the cart. “Odywyn, you should get some aid.” Odywyn nodded, then looked to Inguar and Seerah to help dress his wounds. Palkr came close to Niraya, keeping out of earshot of Odywyn. “Whatever that was, it’s likely best that Raomohr did not see.” He paused. “It was an interesting trick, where did you learn something like that?”

As they finished dressing Odywyn’s injuries, Inguar looked about in the woods behind them. “Where has Raomohr gone?”


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2014)

Niraya shook her head at that. "I don't know that I can say I learned to do it," she admitted. "For a long time strange things kept just...appearing and disappearing around me. But recently, I've started to remember more about the dreams, and that lets me remember their names. The names are the important part, I think. They're what let me pick what to call, and when to call them."

She nearly said more, told him about the Therion and the guidence it had offered. In an uncharacteristic burst of common sense though, she stopped short. Explaining that a big nasty monster who wanted her to kill things was teaching her seemed like a _bad idea_ at the moment.

"This is the first time anything I've called has hurt anything," Niraya said instead. "But only because I told him to. That's good...it makes me feel a little better." 

It was a half-truth...Therion had hurt the orcs plenty, but summoning it felt fundamentally different to her than calling the dog, or the pony earlier. It was here in a way the other two weren't...whatever potential she had was stretched to its utmost in calling Therion. It wasn't the same. And the relief she felt in realizing that the things she called weren't mindlessly destructive was indeed a real thing. She'd always worried before that something dangerous would appear, and hurt her or someone else. With the names though, that didn't seem to be a problem.

There was still so much she didn't understand though, and right now her only sources of information was the Therion, and the Breathless. And only one of those was one she had access to.

"Was Raomohr hurt during the attack? He wasn't caught alone was he?"

_Great, if names are so important to me, why can't I keep them straight on the people I just met?_


----------



## Axel (Aug 19, 2014)

Tekai was genuinely curious about Niraya's...talents. "These names then... They come from dreams, but where do the dreams come from? And who is responsible for these creatures? Inguar is responsible if his horse destroys my tent. But if your dog kills my chicken, who is the true owner?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2014)

"Still me," Niraya offers meekly. "If I call it by its name, then I can tell it what to do, or what not to do."

"As for the dreams...I don't really know for sure, but I don't think they're really _dreams_. Not the way most people have. Sometimes when I sleep, instead of having dreams, I see strange places. But real places. And they're full of strange, but real, creatures. And sometimes, I'm not sure why or how, I learn how to...I lean some of their names. When I do, I can bring them to me here."

Her eyes widened as she closed a loop. A realization. "It's the same for them as me...when I call them, it's like they're dreaming. That's got to be it! They're not really here, just like I'm not really there. That's why it's different!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"I saw him panicking and running off. We should get him before whatever lurks in this forest does." *Sheng replies to Inguar, shifting his sword and shield to his back and grabbing his bow.* "Tekai, leave the chat for later, you're the tracker here, I'm the brawl. Lets find Raomohr."*


----------



## Piston Honda (Aug 20, 2014)

“Hmm. I have heard of runes that could summon creatures, but never witnessed one. And your talent does not involve any runic study? Even seeing…” He paused as he sounded more excited, lowering his voice. “Even seeing what you believe to be their realm?” He paused again, in thought. “I might suggest to you that such revelations should only be shared with those you trust. There are men who wouldn’t understand. But even more dangerous are the ones who do.”

Seerah listened intently, though trying not to make it obvious, before turning to Sheng. “I should come too. He could be hurt.” She didn’t sound like she really wanted to leave at the moment, but understood she might be needed.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2014)

Niraya shrugs, a little embarrassed. "I don't really understand runes. I've seen a few others use them, but...they don't mean anything to me. And I've never talked about any of what I do before recently. I never even tried to use it on purpose until a few days ago even."

She takes a deep breath and steadies herself. She didn't have to tell anyone everything. Palkr's interest was both flattering and a little unsettling. How would he react to seeing her when Therion's power infused her? Niraya had a feeling that his interest would only intensify, and that was disquieting to her. 

_He isn't warning me just to protect me,_ she thought. _He's right, but that's not all it is. He doesn't want to have to...share me...with other people who know what I can do._

"So I guess I was wrong before...I am learning, but I've only just begun. Without runes someone can teach me, all I can do is try different things and see what happens."


----------



## Axel (Aug 24, 2014)

Tekai blinked at Sheng, not really all that willing to leave camp in the middle of the night, and now in particular. Then he gave a small nod and moved to the fire, pulling a branch free to give some light. "All right then Sheng, he can't have got too far. Stay here please Seerah, and keep an eye on Odwyn. If Raomohr is hurt, we can do enough to get him to you. Otherwise..." He shrugged, not willing to finish the sentence. 

ooc: back from holidays now, will do the level up stuff tomorrow. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Piston Honda (Aug 27, 2014)

Seerah nods to Tekai, her face relieved, she and Inguar helped Odywyn back to the fire, but kept her eyes on Palkr and Niraya, while Sheng and Tekai headed off in Raomohr’s direction. Palkr remained curious at her explanation. “You’ve only been doing this deliberately for a few days and…” He hesitated, but mostly seemed to be shifting from one thought to another to another. When he finally spoke again, he once more brought his voice back down “What exactly happened before?”



It was quite easy to find Raomohr’s trail, as he had raced away, snow kicked hard behind long strides. In the distance they heard a retching sound. Keeping an eye out for other trouble, the two could hear sounds in the darkness, the sound of breathing, rapid inhaling through the nose, panicked exhales from the mouth. “Who… who’s there?” The voice of Raomohr trailed through the trees and as Tekai stepped in with his makeshift torch, he could see Raomohr, huddled up against a tree, his face had a look of dread turned to a look of mild relief as he could see who was coming through. Despite his relief, Raomohr nervously began biting his nails.  “Are_ they_...are _they _gone?” He started to get up quickly, though he slunk back down as he quickly as he was up and looked around nervously. Looking at this sight, it became obvious to Tekai and Sheng that he had vomited behind the tree. His eyes met Sheng’s, almost apologetically.


----------



## Axel (Aug 28, 2014)

"Yes," Tekai replied flatly. He had little time for a man who could forget himself in the face of his fears. Had he - Tekai - not felt the same fear but stood by his tribesmen and others in their hour of need?

"Come, the others are worried for you."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng met the man's gaze with a raised eyebrow. He could understand fear, and there was something in those beasts that bolstered that sensation in one's spirit, so he couldn't be angry at Raomohr, as Tekai seemed to be. With his usual cheerfulness he adds *"Yeah, they weren't so tough, Odywyn got the worst of that, but just because he was shaken and scared. Palkr hold his ground pretty well for a man his age. We killed them all, so we should be safe now."* he leaned to help Raomohr to his feet.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2014)

"I haven't been doing it a lot," Niraya protested feebly. "This is the first time I've called something to fight for me. I did experiment a bit with calling things on purpose a couple of days ago, but it was just to try it out. Before that, things just sort of...appeared and disappeared around me sometimes, and I didn't know why."

All through it though, she was starting to wonder. _Who do I trust more? This man...or whatever Therion is?_

"Do _you _know anything about this?" Niraya asked. "Have you seen anyone who can do this sort of thing before?"


----------



## Piston Honda (Aug 28, 2014)

“No.” Palkr says, quite curtly. “Not without the runes. I knew a man by the name of Archaelvus, who didn’t need to see runes to use them, he simply knew them. Said he always had. He taught me a few things, and I’ve found a few others out there. But making things appear from nothing, that’s something different.”

[sblock=OOC]Niraya has an inclination that there may be some dishonesty from his quick dismissal.[/sblock]



Raomohr accepts Sheng’s assistance. “Right.” He swallowed and looked around as they started back, avoiding eye contact with Tekai. “Odywyn is ok? I don’t think I’d be able to forgive myself, but I don’t know what happened. When…when they came out, all I remember was Odywyn chanting and then…I saw them…and I couldn’t…I just couldn’t.” Halfway back to the camp, while keeping an eye out, Sheng and Tekai both spot what appears to be three crude circles carved on a tree a little over ten feet up.


----------



## Axel (Aug 28, 2014)

"These circles Sheng," Tekai said, pointing up, where the shadows of the circles were barely visible in the flickering light, "Don't look like they belong. Help me mark the spot so we can have a better look in the light."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2014)

"I'm a door," Niraya said, more to herself than anyone. Realizing abruptly that she'd said it out loud, she quickly followed up with, "That's how it feels at least. Like I'm just a tent flap hung between..." Niraya waved a hand around. "...this, and something else." She sighed. "I can decide when to open and close now at least."

She looked back at Palkr. "Tell me about the runes. What is using them like?"


----------



## Piston Honda (Sep 4, 2014)

Sheng and Tekai shined their light on the carvings on the tree, it appeared that plenty of healing had been done, but the image remained visible. Three circles, twelve feet up, they looked diagonally aligned, the center circle being much larger. They were well concealed near branches, but clearly visible to those looking for them. As the pair took a moment to ponder the meaning of it, Sheng noticed a stone that looked a bit unnatural near the base of the tree. It was just a corner peeking out of the snow, but it looked as though there was some attempt to refine the edge.



“Like communion. When you first begin to learn them, for that fraction of a second when you use that power, it is like your mind and reality just slip away. You don’t remember what happened. But as you learn more, and practice, it is as though you are sacrificing a very small piece of yourself to something in exchange for power that you weren’t meant to have. And when you have used that to destroy something, you feel as though you are pleasing whatever grants you that power, like paying a debt. Archaelvus said it was different for him. He said it was completely inherent, but he seemed…off.”


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 5, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

As the warrior helped Tekai to leave a signal so they might find the tree in the morrow, Sheng noticed the strange ston. *"Hmm..." * he uttered, as he carefully cleans the snow around the stone to take a proper look at it. He didn't answer Tekai, seemingly distracted with the enigma.


----------



## Piston Honda (Sep 5, 2014)

As Sheng brushes the snow from the stone, he finds that it is fairly smooth, with an intricately carved script on the top and one side, dead center is the same series of circles as on the tree, more detailed with arcs in the empty parts implying a greater circle of the two smaller circles. As he continues to dig away it turns out that this stone is actually a small box. Lifting the lid reveals its contents. Two bone daggers, a small ceramic bottle filled with a liquid, a metal vial filled with liquid, and a stone with a single rune on it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 5, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Hm, go figure..."* Sheng says, collecting the items and taking the lid also. *"I know a couple of girls that might like these." *he says with a wink to Tekai.


----------



## Axel (Sep 8, 2014)

Tekai grinned at Sheng. "I can support gifts," he replied. "Though I'd like to know who put it here. This metal bottle is not something to throw away!"


----------



## Piston Honda (Sep 9, 2014)

The metal was a bit rough in Sheng’s hand, but surprisingly emitted some warmth, presumably the contents. The ceramic bottle emitted less warmth, but seemed thicker. The containers had no markings, like favoring practicality over decorum. Raomohr, stood by, gawking at the markings on the tree, but regularly checking into the darkness. The campfire was visible in the distance, but he didn’t seem very willing to make the short trek without Sheng and Tekai. As Sheng finished packing away their findings, they made their way back to the camp. Raomohr panicked at the sight of the fallen Hiisi still there and kept at the edge of the firelight looking embarassed, Odywyn left Inguar and Seerah’s care to check on him, Seerah had kept her eyes focused on Palkr and Niraya. Inguar began to collect the heads and take them cautiously into the woods.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

Sheng looked quizzically at Inguar before approaching Serah. *"We found these items in a stone chest near a triad of circles assembled like this." *Sheng draws the circles in the snow.* "Perhaps you've heard of something like this?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2014)

_...when you have used that power to destroy something, you feel as though you are pleasing whatever grants you that power..._

_I want you to kill things._

Niraya stares at Palkr with growing unease as he talks about runes, and his explanation sounds more and more familiar. "Palkr," she says quietly, "Have you ever heard the name..."

She's interrupted by the return of the search party, with Raomohr in tow. With an apologetic look at Palkr, she gets up to help Inguar dispose of the remains that are still distressing the erstwhile runaway.


----------



## Piston Honda (Sep 9, 2014)

Seerah looked at Sheng’s drawing, but looked blankly. Odywyn then chimed in, “Albeit crude. That is the seal of Hyperius, God of Light. There was a man…” He seemed to zone out as he watched Inguar and Niraya moving the bodies of the Hiisi. Nearly two minutes later, he picked up right where he left off. “A man from the East met with Rolff.”

Raomohr, head down, muttered, “Our last Gothi.”

“The man claimed himself a Gothi of Hyperius. Most Gothis, they speak of the All-Father, that we are living through a great trial of his making. But, this man, he believed that through the light of Hyperius, we would have hope.”


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"Perhaps you can identify these vials then? This one's metal, which is a rare craft."* Sheng says, handing the items.


----------



## Piston Honda (Sep 10, 2014)

He takes the containers, looking them over, removing the stops from them. He lingers over each, sniffing, looking, swirling. “I couldn’t tell you anything about the contents. But I have the feeling that what is in this metal vial is old.” He holds the opened ceramic bottle under Sheng’s nose, the smell is not very strong, but it is quite flowery. Looking down, the watery liquid is a cloudy, pale shade of red. “That is very herbal. The ceramic bottles, easy to make, but fragile, they don’t keep.” He takes it away, putting the stop back in, then puts the open metal vial under his nose. It has almost no smell, as he looks into it; he sees that it is a thick liquid, translucent, green, it looks to have a slight glow. “It’s infused with someone’s magic. No smell.” He pulls it away casually, looking at it, admiring it. “That glow, I’ve never seen anything like it. And I couldn’t imagine anyone using metal for something so mundane. I can’t believe anyone now would prepare anything like this. I could be wrong though.” He puts the stop back into the metal vial. “The metal is amazingly well preserved. I wonder if that’s because of the magic.”

[sblock=OOC Voda Vosa]
Are you only showing him the two containers?
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Sep 10, 2014)

Tekai fidgeted, shifting his weight from one foot to another. Despite the revelations and events of the past few days magic was still, well, weird. He frowned at Odwyn's comments. 

"How do you know it is old? Metal becomes red, brown or green with age. This? This is spotless. It must be knew work, though beyond the skill of any man or woman that I know."


----------



## Piston Honda (Sep 10, 2014)

"It's entirely possible that I am wrong, and you do make a good point. I have only spent a few minutes with these things, and am by no means an expert, but can only assume that the two containers and their contents were made by different people, and I have only seen artifacts made with metal, and maybe whomever made those would be willing to use it for a container. If I had metal to use and the means to work with it, a bottle seems a wasteful trinket to me when there are more practical ways to make one." He holds up the ceramic bottle, Seerah approaches, asking to see it. Odywyn hands it over quite willingly, though Seerah looks to Sheng to make sure he doesn't mind.


----------



## Axel (Sep 10, 2014)

Tekai looks puzzled. "Is it an artefact of the tribes? I do not recognise the workmanship, though I defer to your doubtless greater experience," he said, inclining his head a fraction of a second afterwards as he reddened on realising the last sentence could be construed as an insult.


----------



## Piston Honda (Sep 10, 2014)

[sblock=OOC Axel]The Orcs don't really have all that much metal either, those you have seen seem largely as hard up for equipment as humans, their dominance has mostly been achieved through numbers, natural strength and ferocity. If you want to edit that at all.[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Sep 10, 2014)

[Sblock=ooc]Noted and edited [/Sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2014)

The monster remains disposed of, Niraya wanders over to where Tekai and Seerah are conferring with Sheng and those from the lost tribe. She peeks in with a shy smile.

"What's so interesting over here?"


----------



## Piston Honda (Sep 10, 2014)

Odywyn seemed oblivious to Axel’s comment. “I do not know. I am a man of the gods. If it’s a history of the land you want, you’ll have to speak to _them_.” He looked Southward and shuddered as he said it, clearly he did not mean anyone present.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

OOC: Yes, Sheng is showing everything.
Sheng nods to Seerah. *"Perhaps the liquid has the property of eating away the clay, and can only be contained in metal. I don't believe this vial has been exposed to the weathers in order to take colour, as others do."* Sheng explains, patting his rusty sword. *"Well, we should keep these in any case, perhaps we could find someone who knows more, my thanks Odywyn"* Sheng takes the vials back, once Seerah is done with them, at the time Niraya peeks in. He smiles *"Some strange vials with strange liquids, under a tree carved with the symbol of the god of light. We would had never found these if Raomohr wouldn't have ran away."*


----------



## Piston Honda (Sep 10, 2014)

Seerah removes the stopper on the ceramic bottle and smells the liquid, “Wolfroot? This would enhance reflexes and strikes.” She inspects the metal vial as well, but doesn’t seem to know anything.

At mention of his running away, with the bodies removed, Raomohr takes a seat beside the fire, looking a bit embarrassed.

Odywyn reviews the rest of the items, he attempts to see if either of the knives could have been used to carve the script into the lid, but figures it unlikely. He seems perplexed by the script, writing and reading are largely lost arts, and he certainly cannot make anything out. He takes the small rune stone, Seerah almost nonchalantly chimes in, “That’s for understanding languages.” She takes a closer look at it in Odywyn’s hand. “Strange, I’ve never seen a rune like it before, but it just makes sense to me. Oh.” She covers her mouth, catching herself before looking at those around her, realizing at this point, it might not matter.

[sblock=OOC]The ceramic bottle contains a Potion of Magic Fang.
The runestone acts as a Scroll of Comprehend Languages
[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Sep 19, 2014)

Tekai stood, largely uncomprehending, as the others made pronouncements on what one thing was or was not. As the items were all variously identified he shifted from one foot to another uncomfortably, then piped up, "These seem to be a fantastic store of powerful things. Whoever put them under the tree, it is probably wise not to anger them by stealing. We should return them to the earth and tree."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"What? Nonsense! It would be unwise to part from such interesting things! Besides, these were not hidden, just the snow made them not as evident. We need to scavenge whatever we can that might give us an edge on surviving another day."* Sheng exposes his opinion.* "Speaking of survival, should we get moving? This place still gets the hair of my neck itchy."*


----------



## Axel (Sep 19, 2014)

Tekai was quietly stubborn in his defiance. "They are not ours to take, just by chance and extraordinary circumstance we even know of their existence. I would greatly like to know to whom these belong, or to whom they were intended. Such skill with metal would be valuable. It were not meant for us though. Of that, I am sure."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2014)

*"I'm not saying you are not correct in that they weren't meant for us, my brave Tekai, but I disagree, whatever we find is ours for the taking. To turn your back on opportunity is to defy the natural order in which we are all submerged. Doesn't a bear eat the honey out of a beehive, even if it wasn't intended for him? Even if he starves and destroys the hive? Chance has given us these objects, and as a mischievous mistress as chance is, I prefer to dance with her."* Sheng makes a rebuttal. Words and ideas anre flowing more clearly to his mind now that he has the chance to interact with people. It amazes him how loneliness hardens one's mind and tongue.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2014)

"They made magic," Niraya says, having uncertainly watched the conversation so far. "They put it into these things. Maybe we should try to make friends with them?"

She looks at the ones who'd seen the totem, "How old was it? Could this have been some long-forgotten cache that no one's left to come for? Or was it set up more recently?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"The markings seemed quite old, but it's impossible to say how much time passed."* Sheng comments.


----------



## Axel (Sep 19, 2014)

Tekai replied with half a smirk, neglecting Sheng's argument for the moment. "Sheng saw some circles up a tree. I don't know how quickly a tree grows, but it was recent enough that the bark had to regrown."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2014)

*Sheng Shemin*

*"In all my life I've never seen a tree grow bark back." *Sheng points out.


----------



## Axel (Sep 20, 2014)

"Some will grow a little back. It will not completely return. Still, the symbol did not look ragged to me."


----------



## Piston Honda (Sep 20, 2014)

Quick clarification: While it wasn't ragged, it did not look very fresh either. I didn't go too much into detail since no one had Knowledge: Nature. My bad.


----------



## Axel (Sep 20, 2014)

ooc: Eh, we're arguing over something that probably isn't all that important, just to test character relationships. Isn't PbP grand.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2014)

Niraya shrugged. If it was up to her, she'd probably take them...but she wasn't the one who'd have to deal with that decision, or its consequences, this time.

"I've never heard of a tribe that follows that god," she says. "It might be very old."

Which made her think.

"...I wonder if there's more."

She looked at Inguar. "Do we have time to look?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 7, 2014)

(ping?)


----------



## Piston Honda (Oct 9, 2014)

Inguar looks at the descending moons. “I suppose it wouldn’t hurt, as long as it did not delay us too long.”

Palkr offers his insight on the found items. “I am in agreement with Sheng, there is no assurance its intended recipient will ever find what is there. However, if Seerah’s assessment of the magic in that stone is correct, it could be quite useful.” 

Glancing about, Niraya and Tekai can tell that Raomohr seems to be against taking the items, but seems unwilling to speak up, Seerah is obviously quite curious about them, Odywyn is too preoccupied with Raomohr to notice the conversation, Inguar seems to be siding with Tekai.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry guys, since getting back I've been slammed with work to the point where I can barely look at a computer in free time. And I can't deal with the Tapatalk, but good now.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 10, 2014)

*"See? No harm done. Although just in case, I would advice moving out quickly. There's no telling when more of these monsters might show up."* Sheng says, with a winning smile. *"Shall we?"*


----------



## Axel (Oct 12, 2014)

Still looking uncomfortable, Tekai reluctantly agrees. "I am not sure keeping these items is the wisest thing to do. But it would be better for us to have them than the Orcs... If we take them with us, we should offer to return them to whoever they were intended for, if we come across them. Otherwise we are no better than the thieving Orcs, taking the hard work of others."

Looking at the moons, as Inguar did, Tekai continues, "It would, I think, be safest if we did not move the cart in the dark. Without carrying so much light that every Orc for miles around can find us, I cannot see further than the horse's head. We could go off a cliff in this light and not know till we hit the bottom. It would be best to wait for first light, I think."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2014)

*"Surely, if we came across the rightful owner of these vials, then they are theirs. And if we must stay, I'm speaking for myself only, but I won't sleep not even one bit."* Sheng replies, grabbing his bow and climbing up the cart, settling down on the back of it, with his gaze on the pitch black surroundings.


----------



## Piston Honda (Oct 18, 2014)

Inguar nodded in agreement with Tekai. “We should not move the cart until the sun rises. However, if you are restless Sheng, you can show us where you found these things. Perhaps we could shed a little more light on this.”


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2014)

Niraya nods at that. "I'd really like to see it."


----------



## Axel (Oct 21, 2014)

Tekai shook his head and stretched his right shoulder muscles. "I will stay with the cart. There has been enough strange happenings for me tonight without going looking for more."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2014)

Sheng nods. *"Good night then. Come, follow me, I'll show you the place."* he leads Inguar and Niraya where the carvings in the tree were found.

_OOC: Sorry for the delay, I've been outside town for the last week. I'm back home now._


----------



## 123oscar (Dec 7, 2016)

Game horror : Blush:


__________________________________________________________________
Facebook lite android
Facebook lite for android download
Facebook lite for android


----------



## RosalieCancun (Dec 21, 2016)

where can i found it?


----------

